# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Δεν μου 'ρθε η παραγγελία από ebay, τι μπορώ να κάνω;

## Panoss

Είχα παραγγείλει ένα εξάρτημα από ebay αλλά ποτέ δε μου 'ρθε. Από Κίνα, από πωλητή που 'χε θετικές κριτικές 99%.
Πέρασαν 70 μέρες (το 'χα ξεχάσει κι εγώ), και μου λέει θα στο ξαναστείλω, αλλά πέρασαν πάλι 30 μέρες και τίποτα.
Μετά τις 60 μέρες το ebay δεν με αφήνει να γράψω κριτική (ήθελα να του γράψω αρνητική).
Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
(ζήτησα επιστροφή χρημάτων, αλλά μου λέει κάτι παραμύθια, δεν είναι εδώ τ' αφεντικό  :Blink:  και παπαριές )
(απ' τις 30 παραγγελίες που 'χω κάνει από ebay και γενικώς ίντερνετ, πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ευτυχώς είναι πολύ μικρό το ποσό)

----------


## plouf

πας στο ebay και εκει που εχει τα πραγματα σου (που απαραγειλες) εχε ικάπου επιλογη στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο "resolve a problem" και στελνεις μύνημα στο ebay και εξηγεις

υ.γ. εχουμε πει τα "ρισκα" της ΜΗ αγοράς απο φυσικό καταστημα ε  :Wink:

----------


## ultra

μετα απο τοσο καιρο δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να ανοιξεις dispute ουτε στο ebay ουτε στο paypal.
Ειναι θαυμα που καθεται και σου γραφει (εστω και παπαριες).

----------


## Panoss

> πας στο ebay και εκει που εχει τα πραγματα σου (που απαραγειλες) εχε ικάπου επιλογη στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο "resolve a problem" και στελνεις μύνημα στο ebay και εξηγεις
> 
> υ.γ. εχουμε πει τα "ρισκα" της ΜΗ αγοράς απο φυσικό καταστημα ε



Χρήστο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό γιατί ισχύει αυτό που γράφει ο Κώστας.

----------


## tasosmos

Οταν παραγγελνεις απο την αλλη ακρη του κοσμου χωρις tracking παντα υπαρχει ενα ρισκο. 
Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι οντως το εστειλε αυτος (τουλαχιστον την 1η φορα) και εξαφανιστηκε στη διαδρομη.

Γενικα καλο ειναι να παρακολουθεις τις αγορες σου και πριν ληξει η περιοδος που μπορεις να ανοιξεις case να στελνεις ενα μνμ στον πωλητη.

----------


## plouf

μαλον τιποτα τότε .. απλα ξανα επικοινώνησε με τον πωλητη

----------


## Panoss

Δεν έχει νόημα να ξαναεπικοινωνήσω γιατί αρχίσανε τα "ντεν είναι εντώ τ' αφεντικό"... :Lol:

----------


## lynx

θα μας πείς τουλάχιστον ποιος είναι για να προσέχουμε?

----------


## leosedf

Πάνω από 45 μέρες δεν παίζει επιστροφή χρημάτων και το χάνεις. Συνήθως αυτό το κάνεις στις 35-40 μέρες.

----------


## xsterg

παιδια και σε εμενα εστειλε μεν τα 3 απο τα 9 αντικειμενα που του ειχα παραγγειλει. μου χρωσταει τα υπολοιπα 6. μου ειπε οτι τα εστειλε τωρα γιατι εκανε λαθος. εχει περασει 1 μηνας και 5-10 ημερες απο την παραγγελια. αν δεν τα λαβω σε 10-15 ημερες απο τωρα δηλαδη πριν το διμηνο θα ανοιξω ενα dispute. θα ειμαι καλυμμενος? η θα εχω προβλημα? ευχαριστω.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε lynx ασχολεισαι με τα ομωνυμα inkjet?

----------


## leosedf

45 μέρες είπαμε.

----------


## ironda19

Χρήστο ζήτησε του να σου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα για τα προϊόντα που δεν σου ήρθανε. Όταν σου ερθουν τον πληρώνεις.Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση εξέφρασα παράπονα μέσω ebay  για αργοπορεία και ο πωλητής μου επέστρεψε  τα χρήματα. Όταν παρέλαβα το προϊόν τον πλήρωσα κανονικά. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΙΣ 45 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ

----------


## ironda19

> *xsterg*[/URL] 	  				]παιδια και σε εμενα εστειλε μεν τα 3 απο τα 9 αντικειμενα που του ειχα  παραγγειλει. μου χρωσταει τα υπολοιπα 6. μου ειπε οτι τα εστειλε τωρα  γιατι εκανε λαθος. εχει περασει 1 μηνας και 5-10 ημερες απο την  παραγγελια. αν δεν τα λαβω σε 10-15 ημερες απο τωρα δηλαδη πριν το  διμηνο θα ανοιξω ενα dispute. θα ειμαι καλυμμενος? η θα εχω προβλημα?  ευχαριστω.



                             Χρήστο ζήτησε του να σου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα για τα προϊόντα  που δεν σου ήρθανε. Όταν σου ερθουν τον πληρώνεις.Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση  εξέφρασα παράπονα μέσω ebay  για αργοπορεία και ο πωλητής μου επέστρεψε   τα χρήματα. Όταν παρέλαβα το προϊόν τον πλήρωσα κανονικά. ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ  ΤΙΣ 45 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ

----------


## moutoulos

> Μετά τις 60 μέρες το ebay δεν με αφήνει να γράψω κριτική (ήθελα να του γράψω αρνητική).
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω;



Να του γράψεις "αρνητική" γιατί ?. Εδώ πέρασαν 70 μέρες και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκες εσύ, αυτός 
θα ενδιαφερθεί?. Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. 





> Ειναι θαυμα που καθεται και σου γραφει (εστω και παπαριες).



 Πολύ σωστό. Αυτό δείχνει οτι ενδιαφέρεται. Θα μπορούσε να μην σου απαντήσει κάν ...





> θα μας πείς τουλάχιστον ποιος είναι για να προσέχουμε?



Λευτέρη αυτό που λες είναι άσχετο. Σου είπε ... 99% Positive. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι είναι Οκ.
Όταν ο άλλος έχει 99% και πχ 5000 FeedBack, αυτό σημαίνει περίπου οτι οι 4990 δοσοληψίες
 του είναι Οκ με θετικά σχόλια. Και οι μερικές αρνητικές που έχει φάει, είναι περιπτώσεις όπως 
αυτή τώρα. Πολύ σημαντικό να διαβάζουμε και το λόγο/αιτία στις αρνητικές τους. 

Φαντάζομαι ΟΛΟΙ (ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι) έχετε την απαίτηση να έρθει ένα δέμα
απο την "άλλη πλευρά" του πλανήτη as Free Shipping. Που αυτό σημαίνει οτι πιο οικονομικό
υπάρχει. Και εννοείται χωρίς Tracking Number. Πόσοι όμως έχετε τα @@@@@ να επιλέξετε
την επιλογή "Register Mail" (το γνωστό μας συστημένο με Tracking Number)?. Αν υπάρχει ...
Μερικές φορές, κάποιοι δεν την έχουν καν σαν επιλογή. Αν δεν βρούμε αλλού με Register Mail
παίρνουμε αυτό, αλλά με ρίσκο.

 πχ προϊόν "Κίτρινη Μπανάνα".
10$ Free Shipping
14$ Register Mail

Το 99% απο εσάς/μας, θα επιλέξει Free Shipping, και μετά (αν μένει Ελλάδα ή Ιταλία) θα κλαίει 
το δεκαδόλλαρο. Αν παραγγείλετε θήκη κινητού Hello Kitty με 3$, παω πάσο. Και εγώ Free 
Shipping βάζω στις "Hello Kitty". Αν όμως παραγγείλω κάτι με ποσό χχ $ (το κρίνει ο καθένας
μόνος του), επιλέγω Register Mail. Δεν έχει χαθεί ... ΠΟΤΕ τίποτα. Αν δεν μου έρθει η Hello Kitty
(στο Free Shipping) δεν ενοχλώ κανέναν. Ρίσκαρα και έχασα ...

Καταρχάς γνωρίζετε πόσα κρούσματα υπάρχουν (που έχουν αποσταλεί με οικονομικό τρόπο
 Free Shipping) του στύλ "Not Receive My Item", και την παραγγελία τους την έχουν πάρει?. 
Τι να κάνουν ?, έχουν απηυδήσει οι Κινέζοι. Μην το βλέπετε το θέμα τόσο "κοντόφθαλμα".

Δυστυχώς οσοι δεν έχετε περάσει απο το στάδιο του seller δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε και 
πολλά. Αντιστρέψτε τους όρους και ελάτε εσείς στην θέση του seller να δούμε τι επιστροφές
και γενικά τι κινήσεις θα κάνατε. Οι Κινέζοι το έχουμε πει. Είναι οι καλύτεροι επαγγελματίες.
Ασφαλώς και οχι όλοι. Αυτοί που δεν είναι, φαίνονται απο την "εισαγωγή". 

Αν έχετε προσέξει γράφουν όλοι το "_μην βάζετε αρνητική ψήφο, ειδοποιήστε μας να λύσουμε
το πρόβλημα_". Πότε όμως?. Μέσα στα πλαίσια των κανόνων του eBay. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τους
ενδιαφέρει το αν θα βάλεις "αρνητική". Οι περισσότεροι απο αυτούς (σχεδόν όλοι) στέλνουν 
πάλι το δέμα εκ νέου, χωρίς πολύ σκέψη.
__________________________________________________  _______________________
Δεν είμαι επιθετικός, απλά γράφω επιθετικά. Έχω βαρεθεί χρόνια τώρα να φταίνε πάντα άλλοι.

----------

xrhstos1978 (18-12-16)

----------


## xsterg

οκ. ευχαριστω. ηδη εχω ανοιξει μια "διενεξη". εστειλα και εμαιλ στον πωλητη. παντως και οσα λεει ο φιλος μουτουλος ειναι σωστα. απλα ο καθε ενας κοιταζει τα πραγματα απο την δικη του σκοπια.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Είχα παραγγείλει ένα εξάρτημα από ebay αλλά ποτέ δε μου 'ρθε. Από Κίνα, από πωλητή που 'χε θετικές κριτικές 99%.
> Πέρασαν 70 μέρες (το 'χα ξεχάσει κι εγώ), και μου λέει θα στο ξαναστείλω, αλλά πέρασαν πάλι 30 μέρες και τίποτα.
> Μετά τις 60 μέρες το ebay δεν με αφήνει να γράψω κριτική (ήθελα να του γράψω αρνητική).
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
> (ζήτησα επιστροφή χρημάτων, αλλά μου λέει κάτι παραμύθια, δεν είναι εδώ τ' αφεντικό  και παπαριές )
> (απ' τις 30 παραγγελίες που 'χω κάνει από ebay και γενικώς ίντερνετ, πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ευτυχώς είναι πολύ μικρό το ποσό)



********************
Άκου τι θα κάνεις. Την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ. Σκέφτηκα κάτι το οποίο έπιασε, μάλιστα και σε δύο περιπτώσεις. Είσαι τυχερός που ο πωλητής δεν εξαφανίσθηκε και υπάρχει ακόμη το εβαυ μέιλ του και επικοινωνείς. Λοιπόν θα του πεις ότι θα κάνεις καταγγελία στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα και ότι είναι εύκολο να εντοπίσθεί αφού έχει δηλώσει πραγματικά στοιχεία στον πέυπαλ. Έπίσης ότι θα τον καταγγείλεις και στον εβαυ και στο πέυπαλ. Δύο φορές πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω που τα είχα ξεγραμμένα. Ο ένας έκανε τον "κινέζο" ήταν κιόλας, άλλος ήταν άγγλος και 'κλαιγόταν" τάχα ήταν η κόρη του άρρωστη και δεν είχε χρόνο να μου το στείλει και ζητούσε να περιμένω, ότι ο καιρός δεν ήταν καλός, ότι τάχα το έδωσε το ρουαγιάλ ποστ όφις και του το επέστρεψαν γιατί ξεκόλλησε από το δέμα το χαρτί που έγραφε τα στοιχεία μου κλπ κλπ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Θα του δώσεις 3-4 μέρες προθεσμία και θα του πεις ότι μετά θα κάνεις την καταγγελία. Εκτιμώ ότι στις 2 μέρες θα έχεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω. Ενημέρωσέ μας σχετικά να μάθουμε τι έγινε.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ πάντως ότι και να στείλω πάει συστημένο με αριθμό.

----------


## plouf

να προσθέσω επίσης στο μεγαλο ποστ του Moutoulos οτι αν πας να το παρεις απο μαγαζι στη πόλη σου ...θα το παρεις σιγουρα  :Wink: 

(ετσι να τσιγκλίσω λίγο παραπάνω  :Smile:  )

----------


## chris73

Aν αξίζει ο πωλητής στην πόλη μου και επίσης δεν με κωλοπίανει και επίσης το έχει το εξάρτημα, να το πάρω ευχαρίστως να μην περιμένω και τα Κινέζικα ταχυδρομεία. Άλλα σε τι ποσοστό θα πετύχω τα παραπάνω???

----------


## George74

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Φίλε Γρηγόρη τα λες πολύ καλά παραπάνω... Να πω και εγώ ότι παίρνω ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα από το Χονγκ Κονγκ με συστημένο γράμμα και μου έρχονται και μια χαρά και πολύ γρήγορα (λιγότερο από 15 μέρες μερικές φορές). Αν προσέξετε τις τιμές στο free shipping θα δείτε ότι είναι λίγο ακριβότερες από το να μπεις κατευθείαν στο κατάστημα και να αγοράσεις... Έτσι αν πάρεις αρκετά εξαρτήματα μαζί το βγάζεις το συστημένο που για το κατάστημα που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι λίγο λιγότερο από 3 ευρώ. Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να το αναφέρω το όνομά του εδώ...

----------


## Panoss

> ********************
> Άκου τι θα κάνεις. Την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ. Σκέφτηκα κάτι το οποίο έπιασε, μάλιστα και σε δύο περιπτώσεις. Είσαι τυχερός που ο πωλητής δεν εξαφανίσθηκε και υπάρχει ακόμη το εβαυ μέιλ του και επικοινωνείς. Λοιπόν θα του πεις ότι θα κάνεις καταγγελία στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα και ότι είναι εύκολο να εντοπίσθεί αφού έχει δηλώσει πραγματικά στοιχεία στον πέυπαλ. Έπίσης ότι θα τον καταγγείλεις και στον εβαυ και στο πέυπαλ. Δύο φορές πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω που τα είχα ξεγραμμένα. Ο ένας έκανε τον "κινέζο" ήταν κιόλας, άλλος ήταν άγγλος και 'κλαιγόταν" τάχα ήταν η κόρη του άρρωστη και δεν είχε χρόνο να μου το στείλει και ζητούσε να περιμένω, ότι ο καιρός δεν ήταν καλός, ότι τάχα το έδωσε το ρουαγιάλ ποστ όφις και του το επέστρεψαν γιατί ξεκόλλησε από το δέμα το χαρτί που έγραφε τα στοιχεία μου κλπ κλπ.



Θα του πω για καταγγελία στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία.
Καταγγελία στο ebay και paypal δεν μπορώ να κάνω, αφού πέρασαν οι 60 μέρες που 'ναι το όριο.
Αυτό παρήγγειλα, ο πωλητής είναι ο cn-resource (157321 ) 97.7% Positive feedback, έχει πέσει από τότε που το παρήγγειλα, άρα μάλλον δεν είμαι ο μόνος παραπονούμενος.





> Να του γράψεις "αρνητική" γιατί ?. Εδώ πέρασαν 70 μέρες και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκες εσύ, αυτός 
> θα ενδιαφερθεί?.




Γιαι δε μου 'στειλε τίποτα.
Και με δούλευε τόσο καιρό, περίμενε 5 μέρες, περίμενε μια βδομάδα, κι εγώ περίμενα γιατί δεν πίστευα ότι με δούλευε. Έχω κάνει καμιά τριανταριά αγορές από Κίνα, όλες με free postage ή πολύ μικρό κόστος αποστολής.
Δεν είχα με καμιά πρόβλημα.
Πρώτη φορά με αυτό εδώ.
Άρα ενδιαφέρθηκα, αλλά μου το τρέναρε και απλά τον εμπιστεύθηκα.
Επειδή και προηγούμενες αγορές είχαν καθυστερήσει, αλλά όλες τελικά ήταν οκ.
 Έτσι πέρασαν οι 60 μέρες.

----------


## john_b

Με 97.7%, ούτε καν τον κοιτάς, όχι να παραγγείλλεις.
Προσωπικά έχω κάνει εκατοντάδες αγορές για διάφορα πράγματα και όλα ήρθαν μια χαρά, εκτός δύο περιπτώσεων. Στην μία έχασα από έναν άγγλο 17 ευρώ γιατί άργησα να το καταγγείλω και στην άλλη μου επέστρεψε ο κινέζος τα λεφτά. Όλη η ιστορία είναι πάνω στο 40ήμερο να ανοίξεις υπόθεση στο e-bay, θα βρεις σίγουρα λύση, μετά πέταξε το πουλάκι.

Οι χειρότεροι πωλητές για μένα είναι οι άγγλοι. Πράγματα δεν φτάνουν ποτέ ή καθυστερούν να φτάσουν και πάνω από μήνα. Τους αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ. Οι κινέζοι είναι πολλοί τζαμάτοι και βελτιώνονται συνεχώς.

----------


## Panoss

> Με 97.7%, ούτε καν τον κοιτάς, όχι να παραγγείλλεις.



Γιάννη, ήμουν σαφής νομίζω:




> 97.7% Positive feedback, *έχει πέσει από τότε που το παρήγγειλα*



μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια...





> Οι κινέζοι είναι πολ*ύ* τζαμάτοι και βελτιώνονται συνεχώς.




Πράγματι, γι αυτό τον εμπιστεύθηκα. Απ' τις 30 παραγγελίες από Κίνα, οι περισσότερες με free postage, αυτή ήταν η πρώτη προβληματική.

----------


## Panoss

Τού 'πα ότι θα πάω στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία, και να τι μου απάντησε:
Hi

You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. If i have the right to refund you , I will do it at once .I inform my boss and make the refund records to mention him . I try my best.On the other hand , i don't think such little money means a lot to you. We will refund you as promise.

Best Regards

*- cn-resource
*
Πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε σαφώς ότι θα μου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα, και πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε τόσο γρήγορα, παρόλο που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει να γελάει που του 'πα για την κινέζικη πρεσβεία.

----------


## makatas

> Τού 'πα ότι θα πάω στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία, και να τι μου απάντησε:
> Hi
> 
> You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. If i have the right to refund you , I will do it at once .I inform my boss and make the refund records to mention him . I try my best.On the other hand , i don't think such little money means a lot to you. We will refund you as promise.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> *- cn-resource
> *
> Πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε σαφώς ότι θα μου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα, και πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε τόσο γρήγορα, παρόλο που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει να γελάει που του 'πα για την κινέζικη πρεσβεία.



Φυσικά, αφού είναι εξίσου αστείο με το να πεις " Θα πάω στο δικαστήριο ανθρωπίνων δικαωμάτων επειδή μου είπες *ΡΕ*". 
Παιδιά με το μεγάλο του ποστ ο moutoulos τα κάλυψε όλα. Έχουμε πει κι άλλες φορές, στις 30 ημέρες στέλνεις παράπονα ότι άργησε, σου λένε να περιμένεις μια βδομάδα, μετά ξαναστέλνεις αν δεν έχει έρθει πάνω στη βδομάδα (37 μέρες σύνολο δηλαδή) και σου κάνουν refund ή re-ship. Αν δεν απαντά, τότε ανοίγεις στο resolution center. Οι Κινέζοι είναι πολύ πιο σωστοί από άλλους.

Έχω πάνω από 80 αγορές στο ebay, προϊόντα χαμηλής αξίας και πάντα χωρίς συστημένο και δεν έχω χάσει λεφτά ποτέ. Μάλιστα μια φορά, λόγω παραπόνων όταν ήρθε ένα usb bluetooth adaptor με ξεκολλημένο το σασί του, μου έστειλε ο πωλητής 4 ( *ναι, ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ*) δωρεάν.

----------


## john_b

Και όχι μόνο στα φτηνά, έχω κάνει παραγγελίες με μπόλικα φράγκα (vhf/uhf) και ήταν εδώ μέσα σε 12 μέρες. Πάντα επιλέγω το πιο φτηνό ταχυδρομείο εκτός αν παραγγέλνω από σελίδες όπως το fasttech.com όπου το register mail είναι δωρεάν.

Περιττό να πω τι λεφτά έχω γλυτώσει από το αν τα αγόραζα στην Ελλάδα. Μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί και σε βάζουν να τους πληρώσεις το νοίκι. Πολυεργαλείο Leatherman charge TTi, 90 ευρώ από το e-bay, 180 έως 250 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα.

----------


## chip

Ελπιζω παντος αν δεν φταιει ο πωλητης αλλα ειναι θεμα ταχυδρομειων και λάβεις και τις δυο οθονουλες (την πρώτη και την δευτερη της αντικαταστασης) να του πληρωσεις την δευτερη και τα εξοδα αποστολης της...

----------


## bchris

Αυτες τις #@Ε@#!!5 καντε και οταν καποια στιγμη ξυπνησουν και στελνουν παντου *ΕΚΤΟΣ* Ελλαδας, μετα θα κλαιτε και θα τους βριζετε.

----------

SRF (17-07-13)

----------


## Panoss

> Ελπιζω παντος αν δεν φταιει ο πωλητης αλλα ειναι θεμα ταχυδρομειων και λάβεις και τις δυο οθονουλες (την πρώτη και την δευτερη της αντικαταστασης) να του πληρωσεις την δευτερη και τα εξοδα αποστολης της...



Καλά, κάτσε να λάβω την μία...(που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά από 90 + μέρες που πέρασαν) πήγες κιόλας στη δεύτερη...

----------


## Panoss

> _Αυτες τις #@Ε@#!!5 καντε και οταν καποια στιγμη ξυπνησουν και στελνουν παντου_ *ΕΚΤΟΣ Ελλαδας, μετα θα κλαιτε και θα τους βριζετε.*



Τι #@Ε@#!!5 κάνουμε; 
Ανησυχείς μη σταματήσουν να στέλνουν Ελλάδα οι κινέζοι;  :W00t:

----------


## bchris

Εγω δεν ανησυχω, γιατι δεν ψωνιζω (συνηθως) απο εκει.
Αλλα γιατι σου φαινεται περιεργο?

Τι ειναι η Ελλαδιτσα σε συγκριση με την Κινα?
Σαν να στελνεις εσυ κατι απο Αθηνα στην κατω Κολοπετινιτσα.

----------


## kioan

> Ανησυχείς μη σταματήσουν να στέλνουν Ελλάδα οι κινέζοι;



Γιατί όχι; Πάρα πολλοί πωλητές έχουν σταματήσει να στέλνουν στην Ιταλία λόγω του μεγάλου ποσοστού χαμένων πακέτων

----------

SRF (17-07-13)

----------


## lynx

> Λευτέρη αυτό που λες είναι άσχετο. Σου είπε ... 99% Positive. Αυτό 
> σημαίνει οτι είναι Οκ. Όταν ο άλλος έχει 99% και πχ 5000 FeedBack, αυτό σημαίνει περίπου οτι οι 4990 
> δοσοληψίες του είναι Οκ με θετικά σχόλια. Και οι μερικές αρνητικές που έχει φάει, είναι περιπτώσεις όπως 
> αυτή τώρα.



αυτό εγώ δεν το ξέρω μιας και δεν πρόσεξα να μας το αναφέρει ο Panoss,  θα μπορούσε να έχει 
50 αγοραπωλησίες έστω και με 100% θετικές κριτικές και οι μισές να είναι δικές του αγορές..
οπότε αν έρχετε ενας δικός μας και μας λέει οτι είχε πρόβλημα με τον τάδε πωλήτη εμένα 
τουλάχιστον δεν θα με πείραζε να ξέρω.






> φιλε lynx ασχολεισαι με τα ομωνυμα inkjet?



τι είναι τα ομώνυμα injet?

----------


## Panoss

> Εγω δεν ανησυχω, γιατι δεν ψωνιζω (συνηθως) απο εκει.
> Αλλα γιατι σου φαινεται περιεργο?
> 
> Τι ειναι η Ελλαδιτσα σε συγκριση με την Κινα?
> Σαν να στελνεις εσυ κατι απο Αθηνα στην κατω Κολοπετινιτσα.



Ακριβώς, η Κίνα είναι τεράστια.
Κι αν ο ένας πωλητής σε γράψει στα @@ του, υπάρχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια άλλοι.
Κινέζοι, αφού τον θέλουμε και κινέζο.

----------


## Panoss

> Γιατί όχι; Πάρα πολλοί πωλητές έχουν σταματήσει να στέλνουν στην Ιταλία λόγω του μεγάλου ποσοστού χαμένων πακέτων




Άρα σταμάτησαν επειδή είχαν πρόβλημα με το ταχυδρομείο κι όχι επειδή τους κάνανε #@Ε@#!!5 όπως είπε ο chris:




> Αυτες τις #@Ε@#!!5 καντε



Σας ξεφεύγει κάτι πολύ βασικό: το δύσκολο είναι να πουλήσεις, όχι να αγοράσεις. 
Ο αγοραστής έχει τη δύναμη, όχι ο πωλητής.
Άκου θα κλαίμε επειδή δεν θα μας πουλάνε οι κινέζοι!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

> *Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να το αναφέρω το όνομά του εδώ...*



 Και δεν το αναφέρεις ...





> Αυτες τις #@Ε@#!!5 καντε και οταν καποια στιγμη ξυπνησουν και στελνουν παντου *ΕΚΤΟΣ* Ελλαδας, μετα θα κλαιτε και θα τους βριζετε.



Πολύ σωστό. Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει. Κάποιοι δεν στέλνουν πλέον Ελλάδα. Αν πείς για Ιταλία ...
οι μισοί Κινέζοι δεν στέλνουν σε αυτούς γιατί δεν φτάνει στο πελάτη τους (Ιταλό), ποτέ τίποτα.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Πάντως εγώ απο τον συγκεκριμένο ... δεν θα αγόραζα. Είναι αυτό που έγραφα πόστ 15 :




> Οι Κινέζοι το έχουμε πει. Είναι οι καλύτεροι επαγγελματίες.
> Ασφαλώς και οχι όλοι. *Αυτοί που δεν είναι, φαίνονται απο την "εισαγωγή"*.



Positive Feedback (last 12 months): *97.7%.* 
Πολύ χαμηλό ποσοστό ...

 http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayIS...ms=negative_30


             1 month
               6 months
             12 months
 



Positive
3851
37122
75336


Neutral
52
436
756


Negative
102
1034
1587

----------


## SRF

Συμφωνώ με τον moutoulos ότι πραγματικά το ποσοστό του είναι υπερβολικά χαμηλό!!! 
Και αυτό γιατί ΄πρέπει να συνυπολογίζουμε τον αριθμό των πράξεων και τον αριθμό των προβλημάτων, προσθέτοντας και στα προβληματικά, τα neutral!!!  
Όσο το ποσοστό απομακρύνεται από το 100% + για πωλητές με τεράστιο όγκο πωλήσεων ανά έτος... τόσο χειρότερα είναι τα πράγματα! Στην ουσία τουλάχιστον εγώ ΔΕν αγοράζω άνευ πρωτέρας σκέψεως από πωλητές που έχουν <99% με καταγεγραμμένο τεράστιο όγκο πωλήσεων! Αλλά θα αγόραζα από πωλητή με 97% ή και 95% ακόμα που έχει πολύ μικρό κύκλο εργασιών, πχ 60 συνολικά... Αυτό γιατί μπορεί να υπάρξουν 3 & 4 άτομα που να κρίνουν έναν νέο πωλητή "περίεργα" ή πολύ αυστηρά, ή σκοπίμως 'ιδιότροπα" !!! Αλλά όταν έχει μερικές δεκάδες ή εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες κινήσεις... και έχει χιλιάδες δυσαρεστημένους, συνεπαγεται ότι ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ ότι έχει θέμα με τις πχ μεθόδους αποστολής του και ότι χάνωνται πολλά δέματά του με τον τρόπο που τα διακινεί ώστε να 'φαίνεται' και καλά "φθηνός", αλλά ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ! Αυτό συνήθως δείχνει ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ - του!!!

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ θυμόμουνα να έχει πάνω από 99% positive feedback, εξάλλου ποτέ δεν έχω επιλέξει πωλητή με μικρότερο ποσοστό.
Ίσως να 'κανα λάθος, δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## moutoulos

Κάνεις λάθος σίγουρα. Γιατί απο τα παραπάνω "στατιστικά" που επισύναψα
φαίνεται οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα, έχει βελτιωθεί, σε σχέση με το τελευταίο
εξάμηνο.  Άρα αποκλείεται να είχε πριν 2 μήνες που "ψώνισες", 99%.

----------


## Panoss

> Κάνεις λάθος σίγουρα. Γιατί απο τα παραπάνω "στατιστικά" που επισύναψα
> φαίνεται οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα, έχει βελτιωθεί, σε σχέση με το τελευταίο
> εξάμηνο.  Άρα αποκλείεται να είχε πριν 2 μήνες που "ψώνισες", 99%.



Oh shit!
Άρα δεν είναι και τόσο παράξενο που την πάτησα!
H παραγγελία έγινε 20 Μαρτίου, άρα μέχρι σήμερα έχουν περάσει 4 μήνες παρά 3 μέρες.

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι παράξενο δεν είναι. Απλά μερικές φορές κυνηγάμε περισσότερο την τύχη μας 
... και τελικά την βρίσκουμε  :Smile:  .

----------


## Panoss

Μπα, πάντα παραγγέλνω σε πωλητές με 99% +.
Μ' αυτόν δεν ξέρω πώς την πάτησα, στραβομάρα.

----------


## lynx

> Τού 'πα ότι θα πάω στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία, και να τι μου απάντησε:
> Hi
> 
> You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. If i have the right to refund you , I will do it at once .I inform my boss and make the refund records to mention him . I try my best.On the other hand , i don't think such little money means a lot to you. We will refund you as promise.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> *- cn-resource
> *
> Πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε σαφώς ότι θα μου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα, και πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε τόσο γρήγορα, παρόλο που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει να γελάει που του 'πα για την κινέζικη πρεσβεία.



είναι προκλητικός μπορώ να πώ...έχω απορία πως ακριβώς του τα έγραψες..  :Smile: 

βασικά 1.50 ευρώ μπορεί να είναι ελάχιστα χρήματα για εμάς όμως 
γι'αυτούς ειναι 10+ yuan τα οποία σε αγοραστική δύναμη αναλογούν περίπου 
σε ένα 10αρικο δικό μας, άρα ίσως δεν είναι και τόσο μικρό κέρδος 
για ένα κινέζο.

----------


## Panoss

> είναι προκλητικός μπορώ να πώ...έχω απορία πως ακριβώς του τα έγραψες.. 
> 
> βασικά 1.50 ευρώ μπορεί να είναι ελάχιστα χρήματα για εμάς όμως 
> γι'αυτούς ειναι 10+ yuan τα οποία σε αγοραστική δύναμη αναλογούν περίπου 
> σε ένα 10αρικο δικό μας, άρα ίσως δεν είναι και τόσο μικρό κέρδος 
> για ένα κινέζο.



Του έγραψα:
The chinese embassy is on my way home. And they are very cooperative, even for so little money.

Και μου απάντησε:
_Hi_

_You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. ..κλπ κλπ_

----------


## SRF

> Του έγραψα:
> The chinese embassy is on my way home. And they are very cooperative, even for so little money.
> 
> Και μου απάντησε:
> _Hi_
> 
> _You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. ..κλπ κλπ_



Με αυτό που του έγραψες... νομίζω ότι ξεκαρδίζονται ακόμα εκεί, όχι μόνο αυτός, αλλά και το σόϊ του που λογικά θα αριθμεί και κανά 2 χιλιάδες άτομα!!!

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχα εννοείται. Τι πρεσβείες κλπ? Μίλα του απλά και πες του κάνε ότι μπορείς. Σίγουρα και ο ίδιος θα προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη.
Εγώ μόνο μία φορά είπα σε έναν Πολωνέζο ότι θα πάρω αεροπλάνο και θα πάω να του σπάσω τα μούτρα μιας και ήξερα τη διεύθυνση του (χωρίς πρεσβείες) και σε 3-4 μέρες είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα... Κάτι μικροδεματάκια όμως αφού μίλησα με τους ανθρώπους είτε μου δώσανε χρήματα πίσω είτε μου ξαναστείλανε δέμα.
Πάντως σαν πωλητής κάνω και κανένα έξτρα δωράκι κάπου κάπου και απαντάω γρήγορα και γι αυτό έχω 100%. Με 157 συναλλαγές μόνο βέβαια.

----------


## Panoss

> Με αυτό που του έγραψες... νομίζω ότι ξεκαρδίζονται ακόμα εκεί, όχι μόνο αυτός, αλλά και το σόϊ του που λογικά θα αριθμεί και κανά 2 χιλιάδες άτομα!!!



Οι πρώτου βαθμού μόνο, έτσι; :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

> Χαχαχαχαχα εννοείται. Τι πρεσβείες κλπ? Μίλα του απλά και πες του κάνε ότι μπορείς. Σίγουρα και ο ίδιος θα προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη.
> Εγώ μόνο μία φορά είπα σε έναν Πολωνέζο ότι θα πάρω αεροπλάνο και θα πάω να του σπάσω τα μούτρα μιας και ήξερα τη διεύθυνση του (χωρίς πρεσβείες) και σε 3-4 μέρες είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα... Κάτι μικροδεματάκια όμως αφού μίλησα με τους ανθρώπους είτε μου δώσανε χρήματα πίσω είτε μου ξαναστείλανε δέμα.
> Πάντως σαν πωλητής κάνω και κανένα έξτρα δωράκι κάπου κάπου και απαντάω γρήγορα και γι αυτό έχω 100%. Με 157 συναλλαγές μόνο βέβαια.



Η πρεσβεία ήταν ιδέα του itta-vitta.
Σιγά μην προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη, αυτός εδώ και κάτι μήνες με δουλεύει "στο στέλνω, έρχεται, θα στο ξαναστείλω, περίμενε 7 μέρες..."

----------


## ultra

Κατι αλλο που πρεπει να προσεχουμε στις αγορες ebay απο Κινα, ειναι το γεγονος οτι πολλοι κινεζοι που πουλανε δευτερης διαλογης πραγματα (μαιμου εξαρτηματα κλπ)
εχουν τις αγγελιες τους σαν private listings, δηλαδη, δεν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις με καποιον αλλον που αγορασε τι ιδιο προιον που θες κι εσυ, και να τον ρωτησεις πως πηγε η συναλλαγη.
Μου εχει τυχει στο ebay, 1 χρονο μετα, καποιος να μου στειλει μηνυμα και να με ρωτησει ακριβως αυτο.

----------


## G.G.

Καλημερα !

Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο το ονομα.... ειπα διαβαζοντας το ποστ.

17 Απριλιου αγορασα απο τον cn-resource 10 τεμ LM317. Αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια απο εμαιλ που μου εστειλε.

NEW 10 x  L317 LM317 Voltage Regulator 1.2V To 37V 1.5A

Item Id:
320734734661

End time:
Apr-17-13 07:01:23 PDT

Seller:


cn-resource (144725)

98.5% Positive Feedback

Member since Jul-10-08 in China

Location: 浙江省, China



Listing Status:
This message was sent while the listing was *active.
*



Μεχρι και φωτογραφια με το δεμα με τα στοιχεια μου, μου εστειλε....

αλλα δεν το παρελλαβα ποτε. Ειπε οτι θα μου το ξαναστειλει, αλλα παλι δεν ηρθε..

----------


## Panoss

G.G θα κάνουμε σύλλογο εξαπατηθέντων από τον cn-resource! :Lol:

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ είχα αγοράσει απο τον συγκεκριμένο πωλητή στις 18 Ιανουαριου 2013 τελευταία φορά και δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα.
 Πήρα ένα σακουλάκι USB Type A Connectors και ήρθε στην ώρα του.
 Το email που μου ειχε στείλει με την αγορά:

"Dear, sw1jrt

We have sent the parcel to  by air mail from china post on 2013-01-18  .

Item_Title :New 10 x  USB short Female Type A female socket Connector PCB Socket curve pin
ItemTitle_Quantity :1 
Product_Quantity :10
Item_ID:320987605389
The weight of your parcel:    22 g    
Parcel photo:    -- ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΥΝΟΗΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ -- (the photo will be display after 12-24 hours)
or Parcel photo:    -- ΣΒΗΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΥΝΟΗΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ -- (the photo will be display after 12-24 hours)
Your parcel ID:  1301181017001
The shipping time: 
Japan:7-15days 
EMS TO USA: 7-10 workdays (LK*********CN) track number
Air mail TO USA: 10-20 days 
Canada ,germany,Australia,france: 15-30days 
italy: 25-35 days
Brazil,Russina,Argentina:30-45 days 
other country: 20-45days

Happy New year!

If you can't get the parcel in 25days after this email please contact us ASAP.

If you have any question please contact us anytime.
Our store: http://stores.ebay.com/cn-resource

email:cnebayresource@gmail.com
msn:wxdjoan@hotmail.com
skype:wxdjoan
cn-resource 
Best Regards
Even

*- cn-resource"



*

----------


## κκοστας

Εδιαβασα καπου στο ALIBABA.EXPRES οτι εαν παραγγειλεις με αυτους κατι στην ΚΙΝΑ,δεν πλληρωνουν τον προμηθευτη εαν ο πελατης δεν παραλαβει το εμπορευμα.ΔΕν ξερω εαν αληθευει.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

και είναι μερικοί που δεν σου αφήνουν feedback περιμένουν να τους αφήσεις εσύ πρώτα!!

γιατί δεν πληρωθήκαν

----------


## john_b

Το θέμα είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Από την μία έχουμε κέρδος γλυτόνοντας έναν σκασμο λεφτά από το αν τα αγοράζαμε  στην Ελλάδα, από την άλλη αγοράζουμε συνέχεια (εγώ τουλάχιστον) και τρώμε τόσα, που αν ψωνίζαμε από ελλάδα δεν θα τα δίναμε για αγορές.

----------


## lynx

υπάρχει ενότητα να τα συζητάμε αυτά μέσα στο φόρουμ? είναι πολύ σημαντικό 
να μπορούμε να γράφουμε τις εμπειρίες μας, μιας και τα  ηλεκτρονικά ως χόμπυ 
αλλά και ώς επάγγελμα βασίζονται αρκετά σε αγορές και απο το ebay.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Αυτό παρήγγειλα, ο πωλητής είναι ο cn-resource (157321 ) 97.7% Positive feedback, έχει πέσει από τότε που το παρήγγειλα, άρα μάλλον δεν είμαι ο μόνος παραπονούμενος.
> [/FONT]



Από τον συγκεκριμένο πωλητή είχα κάνει και εγώ μια παραγγελία των $19,50 USD (τα $1,27 USD ήταν τα μεταφορικά), και ήταν ο μόνος πωλητής που μου έστειλε φωτογραφίες του πακέτου μου προτού το στείλει καθώς και Track ID. Με είχε ενημερώσει οτι αν δε παραλάβω το πακέτο σε 25 μέρες να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του αμέσως. Όπως και έγινε. Μετά τις 25 ημέρες του έστειλα email γιατί το Track ID από Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν δείχνει τίποτα και μάλιστα είχα επικοινωνήσει με τα ΕΛΤΑ, τους είχα στείλει και τις φωτογραφίες από το πακέτο με όλα τα στοιχεία, και μου είχα πει οτι στο σύστημα δεν φαίνεται καθόλου... Έψαξα παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στο internet και όλοι έλεγαν οτι παρόλο που το track ID δεν δείχνει τίποτα ποτέ... όλοι είχαν παραλάβει μετά από λίγες μέρες. Έτσι έγινε και με εμένα. Πρέπει να είχε πάρει λίγο πάνω από έναν μήνα συνολικά αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μου φάνηκε ύποπτος.
Εγώ υποθέτω πως χάθηκε στη διαδρομή το δικό σου.

*Συμβουλή: Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, είναι απαραίτητο να παρακολουθείτε τις παραγγελίες σας και να ειδοποιείτε τον πωλητή άμεσα. Εγώ κρατάω αρχείο σε φάκελο των email από ebay/paypal που αφορούν τις παραγγελίες που περιμένω. Κοιτάω την πιο παλιά ημερομηνία και έχω τον έλεγχο εύκολα. Έχω κάνει πάνω από 80 παραγγελίες και ποτέ δεν έτυχε να μην παραλάβω.

----------


## mtzag

λοιπον και εμενα με τον ιδιο τροπο στις 3 τελευταιες αγορες μου φαγανε λεφτα μετα απο 200 συναλαγες με επιτυχια
ο cn-resource (1 euro ) ο polida (10 euro) o hkiron-uk (1.5 euro) την πατησα αλλα θα τους κανω χειροτερη πουστια απο αυτη που μου κανανε
γιατι αν αυτοι ειναι λαμογια 1 φορα εγω ειμαι 5.
Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα χασουνε περισσοτερα απο αυτα που μου φαγανε απλα τωρα αφηνω καιρο να περασει για να ξενοιασουνε
σε 4 μηνες θα τους βαλω πολλαπλης αξιας φεσι.
Μακρια απο αυτους τους πωλητες στην αρχη ειτανε οκ και τωρα εχουνε γινει απατη

----------


## bchris

> λοιπον και εμενα με τον ιδιο τροπο στις 3 τελευταιες αγορες μου φαγανε λεφτα μετα απο 200 συναλαγες με επιτυχια
> ο cn-resource (1 euro ) ο polida (10 euro) o hkiron-uk (1.5 euro) την πατησα αλλα θα τους κανω χειροτερη πουστια απο αυτη που μου κανανε
> γιατι αν αυτοι ειναι λαμογια 1 φορα εγω ειμαι 5.
> Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα χασουνε περισσοτερα απο αυτα που μου φαγανε απλα τωρα αφηνω καιρο να περασει για να ξενοιασουνε
> σε 4 μηνες θα τους βαλω πολλαπλης αξιας φεσι.
> Μακρια απο αυτους τους πωλητες στην αρχη ειτανε οκ και τωρα εχουνε γινει απατη



Να σου πω, να σου δωσω εγω κανα δεκαρικο να ησυχασεις?
Γιατι με ολα αυτα, δεν θα στελνουν Ελλαδα ουτε οι Κογκολεζοι.

Εχετε σκεφτει την πιθανοτητα να χαθηκε οντως στο ταχυδρομειο?
Ειχες ζητησει συστημενο δεμα ή απλο?
Πολλες φορες η φτηνια τρωει τον παρα.

----------

SRF (19-07-13)

----------


## john_b

Πάντως αν από την σελίδα των ΕΛΤΑ (http://212.205.82.71/trackandtrace/) δεν βλέπετε τίποτε, κοιτάτε και την σελίδα των ΕΛΤΑ Κούριερ (http://www.elta-courier.gr/search.asp), δείχνει πιο σωστά τις παραγγελίες.  Εγώ τσεκάρω και τις δύο σελίδες πάντα καισυχνά ενώ η πρώτη δεν λέει τίποτε, η δεύτερη δείχνει κανονικά την διαδρομή του δέματος.

----------

bchris (18-07-13)

----------


## mtzag

> Να σου πω, να σου δωσω εγω κανα δεκαρικο να ησυχασεις?
> Γιατι με ολα αυτα, δεν θα στελνουν Ελλαδα ουτε οι Κογκολεζοι.
> 
> Εχετε σκεφτει την πιθανοτητα να χαθηκε οντως στο ταχυδρομειο?
> Ειχες ζητησει συστημενο δεμα ή απλο?
> Πολλες φορες η φτηνια τρωει τον παρα.



δεν ειναι το 10ρικο ειναι η συμπεριφορα που μου ειπανε μην ανοίξεις case θα ξαναστειλουμε δεν ξαναστειλανε
και οταν τελειωσε η προθεσμια μου ειπανε δεν κανουμε refund επειδη περασε η προθεσμια επιδεικτικα λεγοντας μου οτι δεν μπορεις να μας κανεις τιποτα μεσω του ebay.
Οχι τυχαια το ιδιο διαστημα οι μισοι χρηστες τους βαζανε αρνητικες επειδη δεν στελνανε τιποτα αρα κομπινα κανανε...
Θα τους βαλω φεσι ακομα και μισο ευρω να ειτανε η παραγγελια τα λαμογια πρεπει να πληρωνονται με το ιδιο νομισμα.
Οχι η παραγγελια δεν χαθηκε απλα δεν την στειλανε και ειτανε κολπο

Προσοχη στους πωλητες hkiron-uk cn-resource polida αν σας κανουνε το ιδιο κολπο ανοιξτε αμεσα υποθεση dispute και claim

----------


## john_b

χαχαχαχα, τα έχεις πάρει στο κρανίο ε;
Και με πιο τρόπο θα τους φεσόσεις; Αν δεν πληρωθεί η παραγγελία δεν στέλνεται. 
Επίσης θα σου μαυρίσουν την αξιολόγηση αν τελικά βγρεις τρόπο.

----------


## kioan

> Εχετε σκεφτει την πιθανοτητα να χαθηκε οντως στο ταχυδρομειο?
> Ειχες ζητησει συστημενο δεμα ή απλο?



Ακριβώς! Το δέμα μπορεί να έχει χαθεί ακόμα και έξω από την πόρτα σου άμα το άφησε ο ταχυδρόμος σε μέρος προσβάσιμο και απο τρίτους (πχ είσοδος πολυκατοικίας, που είναι και το μέρος όπου εξαφανίστηκαν 2-3 παραγγελίες μου  :Angry:  ).


Αλλά έστω ότι χάνεται για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο και ανοίγεις case στο ebay. Αν έχει σταλεί με απλό ταχυδρομείο, χωρίς tracking, το αν θα επιλέξει τελικά να σε αποζημιώσει ο πωλητής (είτε χρηματικά, είτε με νέα αποστολή του ιδίου αντικειμένου) είναι καθαρά στην κρίση του και στην καλή του διάθεση.

Πάντα όταν αγοράζεις χωρίς tracking από την άλλη άκρη του πλανήτη θα πρέπει να υπολογίζεις το ρίσκο ότι ένα Χ ποσό μπορεί να χαθεί.
Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: Εάν Τιμήεγχώρια  ≤ Χ + Tιμήκινέζου τότε αγοράζεις από εδώ και ξενοιάζεις, αλλιώς ζητάς tracking  :Wink: 


Το θέμα του εκδικητικού φεσώματος το θεωρώ αστείο ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για κάποιον πωλητή με εξαψήφιο αριθμό συναλλαγών. Ακόμα και ζημιά πολλαπλάσια της χασούρας σου να προσπαθήσεις να του κάνεις (πράγμα αδύνατο γιατί κανείς δε στέλνει προτού πληρωθεί) θα είσαι μέσα στο όριο του κέρδους που υπολογίζει και αυτός από την πλευρά του πως μπορεί πιθανόν να χάσει σε online συναλλαγές (κοινώς: θα του αερίσεις μια παγόδα  :Lol: ).

Μην βάζουμε τα χεράκια μας να βγάλουμε τα ματάκια μας γιατί αν γίνει και με εμάς ότι με την Ιταλία, θα καθόμαστε πάλι εδώ και θα βρίζουμε τους κινέζους που επιλέγουν να μη στέλνουν στην χώρα μας.

----------

bchris (19-07-13)

----------


## G.G.

> Προσοχη στους πωλητες hkiron-uk cn-resource polida αν σας κανουνε το ιδιο κολπο ανοιξτε αμεσα υποθεση dispute και claim



Αγορασα και απο polida2008, κατι IGBT  για την ηλεκτροκολληση του thanos10, αλλα ηταν ολα μαπα.
Πριν το στειλει, μου ζητησε να πληρωσω 2 ευρω για tracing number και μου ειπε οτι στην απλη αποστολη δεν αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη. Το δεμα ηρθε σε 15 μερες.

----------


## Panoss

> Να σου πω, να σου δωσω εγω κανα δεκαρικο να ησυχασεις?
> Γιατι με ολα αυτα, δεν θα στελνουν Ελλαδα ουτε οι Κογκολεζοι.







> Μην βάζουμε τα χεράκια μας να βγάλουμε τα ματάκια μας γιατί αν γίνει και με εμάς ότι με την Ιταλία, θα καθόμαστε πάλι εδώ και θα βρίζουμε τους κινέζους που επιλέγουν να μη στέλνουν στην χώρα μας.



Με αυτή τη λογική, όσοι έγραψαν αρνητική κριτική στον cn-resource, δεν έπρεπε να το 'χαν κάνει  :Blink: .
Στείλ' τε τους email να τους μαλώσετε...και να τους υπενθυμίσετε ότι θα αποκλειστεί η χώρα τους από τους κινέζους...

----------


## tasosmos

Το να γραψεις αρνητικη κριτικη επειδη αυτο που σου εστειλαν ειναι μαπα, χαλασμενο, ασχετο απο αυτο που ηθελες ή επειδη εκαναν 20 μερες απ οταν πληρωσες να το στειλουν (υποθετωντας οτι μπορεις να το αποδειξεις) ή επειδη τους εστειλες μηνυμα και σε εγραψαν στα @@ τους ειναι προφανως απολυτως αποδεκτο και ειναι ο λογος που υπαρχει το ολο συστημα.

Το να σχεδιαζεις αντιποινα και εκμεταλλευσεις σε επομενες αγορες για να βγαλεις το αχτι σου... Ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα.

----------


## Panoss

> Το να σχεδιαζεις αντιποινα και εκμεταλλευσεις σε επομενες αγορες για να βγαλεις το αχτι σου... Ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο πραγμα.



Αν είναι οδόντας αντί οδόντος σωστό το βρίσκω.

----------


## bchris

> Αν είναι οδόντας αντί οδόντος σωστό το βρίσκω.



Μα οτι χειροτερο μπορεις να τους κανεις, ειναι να τους βαλεις αρνητικη κριτικη.
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι παιδιαρισματα.

Αν παρ' ολη την αρνητικη κριτικη (που ανελυσε πολυ ομορφα ο SRF παραπανω) πας και αγορασεις απο αυτον και μαλιστα απλο γραμμα/δεμα και σου στειλει τα @@ του, αυτος θα φταιει ?

Ελεος πια!
Υποτιθεται οτι ειστε πανω απο 18 για να γραφτητε στο παρων forum....

----------


## lynx

ορισμένοι οταν ζημιώνονται απο μια πώληση είτε γιατί έφταιγαν είτε για οποιδήποτε άλλο λόγο,
καθόλου απίθανο να βγάζουν τα σπασμένα απο ένα επόμενο αγοραστή που θα τους δοθεί
η ευκαιρία...


απλή υποθέση δεν βασίζεται κάπου..







> Αγορασα και απο polida2008, κατι IGBT  για την ηλεκτροκολληση του thanos10, αλλα ηταν ολα μαπα.
> Πριν το στειλει, μου ζητησε να πληρωσω 2 ευρω για tracing number και μου  ειπε οτι στην απλη αποστολη δεν αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη. Το δεμα ηρθε σε  15 μερες.




δηλαδή οταν λές μάπα? δεν σου δούλεψαν τα μαιμού?

----------


## chip

200 συναλαγές επιτυχημένες και μετα 3 μαζεμενες με πρόβλημα καταλαβαίνω οτι μπορεί να σημαίνει δυο πραγματα
1) οτι αλλαξες τροπο αγορας και αγοραζεις απ οπου να ναι... πας γυρεύοντας δηλαδή 
ή το ποιο πιθανόν
2) κατι συμβαίνει με τον ταχυδρόμο σου...
Σε μενα πχ πήρε σύνταξη και αναλαμβάνει την περιοχή μου οποιος να ναι απο αλλη περιοχή...
Ετσι ενω ένας κονεκτορας απο 0.99δολαρια ηρθε σε 35 μερες ο δευτερος σε 50 μερες και βρηκα τον φακελο πεταμενο εξω από την πολυκατοικία στο πεζοδρομειο... (φαινετε οτι επεσε απο τον ταχυδρομο οπως κατεβηκε απο το μηχανακι του) Αν τον ειχα χασει θα εφταιγε ο κινέζος? Η μηπως με τα 0,99 δολαρια ειχε βγαλει τοσα χρηματα ωστε να στειλει και αντικατασταση?
Επισης την ιδια μερα στο γραμματοκιβωτιο μου βρηκα ενα λογαριασμο δεκο με προστιμο γιατι ειχε χαθει ο προηγουμενος (και δεν το καταλαβα) και μια εφημερίδα που ανήκε σε αλλο οικοδομικό τετραγωνο.....

----------


## bchris

> 200 συναλαγές επιτυχημένες και μετα 3 μαζεμενες με πρόβλημα καταλαβαίνω οτι μπορεί να σημαίνει δυο πραγματα
> 1) οτι αλλαξες τροπο αγορας και αγοραζεις απ οπου να ναι... πας γυρεύοντας δηλαδή 
> ή το ποιο πιθανόν
> 2) κατι συμβαίνει με τον ταχυδρόμο σου...
> Σε μενα πχ πήρε σύνταξη και αναλαμβάνει την περιοχή μου οποιος να ναι απο αλλη περιοχή...
> Ετσι ενω ένας κονεκτορας απο 0.99δολαρια ηρθε σε 35 μερες ο δευτερος σε 50 μερες και βρηκα τον φακελο πεταμενο εξω από την πολυκατοικία στο πεζοδρομειο... (φαινετε οτι επεσε απο τον ταχυδρομο οπως κατεβηκε απο το μηχανακι του) Αν τον ειχα χασει θα εφταιγε ο κινέζος? Η μηπως με τα 0,99 δολαρια ειχε βγαλει τοσα χρηματα ωστε να στειλει και αντικατασταση?
> Επισης την ιδια μερα στο γραμματοκιβωτιο μου βρηκα ενα λογαριασμο δεκο με προστιμο γιατι ειχε χαθει ο προηγουμενος (και δεν το καταλαβα) και μια εφημερίδα που ανήκε σε αλλο οικοδομικό τετραγωνο.....




Μου φαινεται οτι ο ταχυδρομος σας, ξεκιναει απο το ουζερι της γειτονιας την γυρα του.
 :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

> Οχι η παραγγελια δεν χαθηκε απλα δεν την στειλανε *και ειτανε κολπο*



 Παραμυθάκι για μικρά παιδιά
Μια φορά και έναν καιρό ...

Ένας φίλος μου παράγγειλε ένα πουκάμισο απο eBay (com), που το είχε δεί σε κάποιον άλλο eBayer-άκια. 
To δικό του πουκάμισο δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Ο Seller του έστειλε τα χρήματα. Αυτός το ξανά-παράγγειλε, αφού 
παραδέχθηκα το κουράγιο του. Όμως και πάλι δεν ξαναήρθε. Του ξανά-έστειλε ο Seller τα χρήματα. 

Νευρίασε ο φίλο μου. Το παράγγειλε πάλι (με κόλλησε στον τοίχο) αλλά με ... Tracking Number. Τότε το 
γαμωπουκάμισο του, ήρθε ...

Ο Seller ειχε 99,6% ή 99,8% και 30000-50000 Feedback. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ...

 *ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ 1*
Κάποιος στην Αθήνα (τελωνείο?) προφανώς είχε τα ίδιο, γούστο και νούμερο, με τον φίλο μου, και του τα 
κράταγε. Θέλω να πω με αυτό οτι τα δέματα ερχόντουσαν κανονικά. Απλά σπίτι του δεν φτάνανε. Ή μήπως 
o Seller παρόλο που είχε περίπου 30000 ευχαριστημένους πελάτες, έκανε κολπάκι και ναζάκια στον Έλληνα 
πελάτη ?. 

Εσείς συνεχίστε να βρίζεται τον Κινέζο, και καταστρώστε σχέδια εξόντωσης.  Χωρίς όμως να ξέρετε εσείς οι
άπειροι του EbAy, ή της διαδικτυακής αγοράς γενικότερα οτι είναι οι καλύτεροι επαγγελματίες. Το έχω ξαναπεί.
Γραφικός κατάντησα ...

Συγγνώμη που είμαι εριστικός, ρε παιδιά αλλά άμα δεν ξέρετε να ψωνίζετε, μην χαλάτε την "πιάτσα", και 
αφήστε την σε αυτούς που ξέρουν (να "ψωνίζουν" και οχι να ψωνίζονται ...  :Smile:  ). Τελικά τους Ιταλούς δεν είναι 
τυχαίο που τους έχουν πετάξει έξω αρκετοί seller. To ίδιο θα γίνει και με μας. Εφόσον το βλέπω και εδώ, και
 εφόσον ισχύει και το γνωστό una faccia una razza.


*ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ 2
*Είχα έναν Άγγλο seller που παράγγελνα φακέλους (πάνω απο 100/μήνα). Τελευταία είδα οτι δεν στέλνει Ελλάδα.
Του έστειλα mail (μεσω platform eBay), γιατί δεν στέλνεις πλέον εδώ. Και μου απάντησε οτι έφταναν εδώ τα μισά 
δέματα. Εγώ τα παραλάμβανα , γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ "έβαζα" αποστολή με Tracking Number.

----------

ezizu (19-07-13), 

GeorgeVita (19-07-13), 

sotron1 (20-07-13), 

SRF (19-07-13)

----------


## dade

Δεν μου ήρθαν δέματα 3 φορές από κινα. Ανοιξα case και τις τρεις φορές ζητόντας να τα ξαναστείλουν. Τη δεύτερη φορά τα πήρα όλα. Πως εξηγείται αυτό?
Φταίνε τα δικά μας ταχυδρομεία ή τα κινέζικα
Πάντως άποψή μου είναι ότι ο φταίχτης είναι το ταχυδρομείο και όχι ο κινέζος πωλητής

----------


## SRF

Θα προσθέσω ότι παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ 3 2 μήνες ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΩΝ καθυστερήσεων αλλά και ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ φακέλλων - μικροδεμάτων μέσω του ταχυδρομείου, ειδικά ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΑ!!! Επειδή για όλα ΔΕΝ φταίει ο αποστολέας πάντα και δεδομένα... χριεάζεται μεγαλύτερη "ψυχραιμία" στο να καταδικάζεις αυτόν ως υπαίτιο! Ναι και εγώ έχω 'χάσει" δέμα ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ αλλά την άκρη του νήματος της Αριάδνης την έψαξα από το εδώ τέλος και την βρήκα, και όχι από το εκεί τέλος... προς τα εδώ!!! 
Απλά... ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ στο δημόσιο!!! Τα δέματά σας είναι στοιβαγμένα ως μικροαποστολές... προς έλεγχο, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ να γίνεται και στο πιό μικρό φάκελλο από Κίνα, και δεν έχουν αποφύγει να τα στείλουν οι Κινέζοι μάλλον! Αν όμως θεωρείτε ότι λειτουργούμε εώ καλύτερα από την κίνα & τα ταχυδρομεία της... 
Οι άνθρωποι έχουν αν μη τι άλλο και οργανωμένο και το πιό απλό είδος αποστολής τους... όχι σαν εδώ που ούτε και το συστημένο ,ας δεν μπορείς να δεις αν 7 πότε παραδόθηκε κάποτε!!! Για όποιον θέλει να βρίσκει ΑΝ το έστειλε ο Χ κινέζος ας ψάχνει μέσω αυτής της σελίδας το νούμερο αποστολής που θα του δίνουν!!! 

http://track-chinapost.com/ 

Αν εκεί φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο... 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44953 
είναι ακόμα καθ'οδόν και θα το βρίσκατε κάπου στο τελωνείο μπλοκαρισμένο με ερκτές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλα... μιάς και οι τελωνειακοί έχουν μειωθεί εκεί, και έχουν μειωθεί και οι μισθοί τους επίσης... οπότε & εργάζονται & κατά την αναλογία των μειώσεων που τους έγιναν!!!  

Αν 'ομως εκεί υπάρχει όπως η εικόνα που έθεσα (και περιμένω ακόμα) τότε ο Κινέζος σας το ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ και δεν φέρει καμμία ευθύνη για το αν εδώ πλέον ΧΑΘΕΙ ή ΚΛΑΠΕΙ!!! Αν δεν το ξέρετε, να σαας το πω ωμά... Το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ!!! Τυχεροί είστε και που σας έρχονται όσα έρχονται... ΑΚΟΜΑ!!! 


ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω ότι το συγκεκριμένο δέμα της εικόνας που έθεσα, παρ'ότι απεστάλθει με κοινό ταχυδρομείο, εμφανίζεται ως ακόμα σε διακίνηση μέσω του Ελληνικού EMS... και όχι των απλών ΕΛΤΑ!!!

----------

bchris (19-07-13)

----------


## G.G.

> δηλαδή οταν λές μάπα? δεν σου δούλεψαν τα μαιμού?



δουλεψαν με χαμηλα αμπερ. στα μεγαλυτερα καηκαν.

IGBT G30N60A4

----------


## dikos

Όσες φορές έχω κάνει αγορά απο το ebay (αρκετές θα έλεγα) και πάντα απο κινέζους, πάντα πήρα τα πράγματα που αγόρασα και ποτέ δεν μου έφαγαν τα χρήματα μου.
Μια φορά έτυχε να καθυστερήσει το δέμα μου, ο κινέζος μου είπε ότι το έστειλε, πήγα στα ΕΛΤΑ 3 φορές να το αναζητήσω ενώ τους είχα τηλεφωνήσει πάνω απο 6 φορές χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Στο τέλος και μετά απο αρκετό διάστημα δεν θυμάμαι πόσο, ο κινέζος μου έστειλε μια φωτογραφία απο το δέμα μου με κολλημένο αυτοκόλλητο απο τα ΕΛΤΑ που έλεγε ΑΖΗΤΗΤΟ. Δηλαδή το δέμα μου του είχε ξαναγυρίσει πίσω. Ξεφτίλα έγινα, και σαν άνθρωπος αλλά και σαν Έλληνας.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## chip

τωρα θυμηθηκα κατι nixie λυχνίες που περιμενα και περιμενα και εβλεπα με το tracking number οτι τις ειχε στειλει ο ρωσος... αλλα καθυστερουσαν στα κεντρικα της Ελληνικής διανομής και σε καποια φαση ενω δεν ελαβα ποτε ειδοποιηση και ποτε δεν φανηκε να ειναι στο ταχυδρομειο της περιοχής μου... εδειξε οτι δεν βρεθηκε ο παραληπτης και επιστρεφονται στη Ρωσία. Πηγα στο ταχυδρομείο και μου λενε.. τωρα μας το λες? Τι να τους πω... τελικά εστειλα αλλά 12 δολάρια (κοστος αποστολής με tracking number) για να μου τις ξαναστειλει ο Ρωσος!!

----------


## STALKER IX

Μετα απο 58 αγορες το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι κινεζοι αγγλοι αμερικανοι γερμανοι ειναι κυριοι και τα ταχυδρομεια
τους ειναι κορυφη!!!!! Ειμαστε για το διαολο.........ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## leosedf

> Μετα απο 58 αγορες το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι κινεζοι αγγλοι αμερικανοι γερμανοι ειναι κυριοι και τα ταχυδρομεια
> τους ειναι κορυφη!!!!! Ειμαστε για το διαολο.........ΤΕΛΟΣ



Μην είσαι απόλυτος.
Πριν δυο εβδομάδες έστειλα δεματάκι στην Αμερική ένα πρωινό και την ΙΔΙΑ μέρα 7:45 έφτασε στην Αμερική.
3 το έστειλα του μηνός και 4 έφτασε (αφού ήταν μετά τις 12 το βράδυ πέρασε η μέρα)
Τους πήρε 6 μέρες να το πάνε από τη Νέα Υόρκη στο Μειν.
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfi...=RE319278973GR

Οπότε μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

----------


## sotron1

> 200 συναλαγές επιτυχημένες και μετα 3 μαζεμενες με πρόβλημα καταλαβαίνω οτι μπορεί να σημαίνει δυο πραγματα
> 1) οτι αλλαξες τροπο αγορας και αγοραζεις απ οπου να ναι... πας γυρεύοντας δηλαδή 
> ή το ποιο πιθανόν
> 2) κατι συμβαίνει με τον ταχυδρόμο σου...
> Σε μενα πχ πήρε σύνταξη και αναλαμβάνει την περιοχή μου οποιος να ναι απο αλλη περιοχή...
> Ετσι ενω ένας κονεκτορας απο 0.99δολαρια ηρθε σε 35 μερες ο δευτερος σε 50 μερες και βρηκα τον φακελο πεταμενο εξω από την πολυκατοικία στο πεζοδρομειο... (φαινετε οτι επεσε απο τον ταχυδρομο οπως κατεβηκε απο το μηχανακι του) Αν τον ειχα χασει θα εφταιγε ο κινέζος? Η μηπως με τα 0,99 δολαρια ειχε βγαλει τοσα χρηματα ωστε να στειλει και αντικατασταση?
> Επισης την ιδια μερα στο γραμματοκιβωτιο μου βρηκα ενα λογαριασμο δεκο με προστιμο γιατι ειχε χαθει ο προηγουμενος (και δεν το καταλαβα) και μια εφημερίδα που ανήκε σε αλλο οικοδομικό τετραγωνο.....



Συμφωνώ και εγώ με αυτό, συνήθως το κάνουν οι ταχυδρόμοι, τα αφήνουν έξω από τις πόρτες ή στην πυλωτή στην δικιά μου περίπτωση και από εκεί και πέρα καλή τύχη στο δέμα.

----------


## sotron1

Έχω κάνει μαζί με την γυναίκα - γιούς μου ίσα με 500 αγορές από EBay μόνο 2 έχουν χαθεί και ο ένας μού έκανε refund και ο άλλος τα ξαναέστειλε. Βέβαια στις καλές εποχές που δούλευαν καλύτερα τα ταχυδρομεία.

----------


## sotron1

Βέβαια,  και εδώ υπάρχουν τύποι, που αφού τα παραλαμβάνουν , στέλνουν μήνυμα ότι δεν τα παρέλαβαν, για να τους  τα ξαναστείλουν τσάμπα. Σε λίγο μας βλέπω να μην ξαναστέλνουν Ελλάδα. Τα  πρώτο που κάνω τώρα τελευταία, είναι να κοιτάω πρώτα  εάν έχουν την Ελλάδα στον κατάλογο με τις χώρες πού στέλνουν τα προϊόντα τους .

----------


## chris73

Να συμφωνήσω με τα παραπάνω. 
1) Φόβος μεθυσμένου ταχυδρόμου: Δεν ξεχώριζε 6-7 ίδιες πολυκατοικίες στη σειρά από 20+ διαμερίσματα η κάθε μία και έβλεπες τους ανθρώπους να τρέχουν από την μία στην άλλη μπας και βρουν τους λογαριασμούς τους. Μας είχε γίνει συνήθια να βρίσκουμε ότι νάναι στην δική μας και να τα πάμε στην σωστή...

2) Δεματάκια που ακόμη και εντος εισόδου, *είναι πηρασμός* για άλλους ενοίκους να τα αρπάζουν...
Έτσι έλυσα το πρόβλημα να τα στέλνω στον μπαμπά μου που αναγκαστηκα έχει θυρίδα γιατί εκεί απλά δεν πάει ο ταχυδρόμος...

Σε πολύ πάνω από 100 αγορές από Ευρώπη, Αμερική και Κίνα έχουν συμβεί τα εξής: Από Αμερική, Αγγλία, Γερμανία, αλλά και παραδόξως ίσως από Γαλλία όλα έρχονται σφαίρα και δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητίσω των επαγκαλματισμό όλων των παραπάνω σε επικοινωνία και εξυπηρέτηση. Και από Ρωσσία έχω πάρει μερικά και εκεί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Από Κίνα αν και γενικά μπορεί να αργήσουν αρκετά τελικά έχουν φθάσει όλα εκτός από 1 που αμέσως ο πωλητής μου επέστρεψε τα χρήματα. Ένα άλλο, περνούσε ο καιρός και μου είπε να περιμένω αλλιώς θα μου επέστρεφε τα χρήματα. Το έκανα αλλά πάλι δεν ερχόταν. Τσεκάριζα και το ελληνικό ταχυδρομείο αλλά δεν φαινόταν τίποτα (ως συνήθως). Τελικά του ξαναέγραψα και τότε επιτέλους μου απαντά να δω πως εμφανίστηκε στην σελίδα των εδώ ταχυδρομείων (ευτυχώς είχε tr number). Απλά είχε καθυστερήσει στην Κίνα τελικά και γρήγορα ήρθε. Προτειμώ αν είναι δυνατόν να αγοράζω από Χονγκ-Κονγκ που παρατηρημένα έρχονται αρκετά γρήγορα -έως και πολύ γρήγορα- σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Κίνα.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Eγω παιδια πάντως  εχω παραγγείλει απο  Κινα και μου εχουν ερθει αν καθυστέρημενα. Μιλησα με τον πωλητή ημουν συνεχεια standby και ολα καλα..Ποτε δεν αφηνουμε να περασει πολύς καιρος για ενα πραγμα που δε ειμαστε 100% οτι θα το παραλαβουμε..

----------


## leosedf

Με γκαντεμιάσατε, αντί για Καναδά έφυγε στην Αμερική. Βέβαια του το είπα του ανθρώπου και είπε ότι το θέλει. Θα του στείλω τα χρήματα του πίσω και με το καινούριο πακέτο θα του στείλω και ένα έξτρα δώρο αφού το ξανά παραγγείλει σε μερικές ημέρες.
No cat no damage.

----------


## sotron1

IMG_7128.jpgIMG_7137.jpgIMG_7140.jpgIMG_7142.jpgIMG_7143.jpg


Πούλησα και εγώ αυτό αφού περίμενα εδώ στην τοπική αγορά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Το πήρε ένας από Νέα Ζηλανδία,. Όλα καλά , όλα άψογα.

With cat, but no damage.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σσε ολους.

Κανω αγορες απο το ebay απο το 2006. 2 φορες μονο εχω χασει τα λεφτα μου. Η μια ηταν ~20 € και η αλλη 25€

Φετος τον Μαρτιο παραγγελνω απο 2 διαφορετικους πωλητες εναν φορτιστη IMAX B6 αφου περνανε περιπου 35 μερες ανοιγω case
στο ebay. O πρωτος μου δινει tracking number στο οποιο βεβαια δεν εδειχνε κατι ο αλλος μου δινει tracking number το ιδιο που μου ειχε δωσει ο πρωτος.
Ο πρωτος μου εκανε απο μονος του επιστροφη χρηματων ενω ο δευτερος αφου ενημερωσα το ebay για το ψευτικο tracking number μου εκανε επιστροφη το ebay.

Κανω παλι παραγγελια του φορτιστη απο τριτο πωλητη και παλι τα ιδια. Τελικα μου επιστρεφει τα χρηματα.
Κανω τεταρτη φορα παραγγελια απο top-rated seller.

Μετα απο 8 μερες μου ερχεται ο φορτιστης και μαζι μου ερχεται και ο τριτος που ειχα παραγγελει 2 μηνες πριν. 
O ανθρωπος οντως μου τον ειχε στειλει 16/05/2013 ενω εγω τον παρελαβα 16/07/2013

Σημερα ερχεται ο ταχυδρομος και μου φερνει εναν απο τους 2 φορτιστες που ειχα παραγγειλει τον Μαρτιο. 
4 μηνες μετα !!!

Αυτο που καταλαβα σε κουβεντα που ειχα και με αλλους φιλους ειναι οτι αν κατι το βιαζομαστε καλυτερα να το περνουμε απο
HK και οχι απο China

Δημητρης

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτο που καταλαβα σε κουβεντα που ειχα και με αλλους φιλους ειναι οτι αν κατι το βιαζομαστε καλυτερα να το περνουμε απο
> HK και οχι απο China
> 
> Δημητρης





Σωστός.  Κατα τύχη, είχα παραγγείλει και εγώ έναν IMAX B6 και μου ήρθε σήμερα, μετά απο περίπου 10 μερες.
(για το Χ quadcopter που φτιάχνω).
Η παραγγελία έγινε εδώ: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3506876837...84.m1439.l2649
Είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαρηστημένος. ΦΤΗΝΟΣ και ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΣ ο ΧΟΝΚΟΝΕΖΟΣ.... χαχαχαχα

 Γενικά η Κινα εχει θέμα με την ταχύτητα των ταχυδρομείων της.
 Το Hong kong, η Ταυλάνδη και οι Φιλιπίνες είναι πολύ γρηγορότερες στα ταχυδρομεία τους.

 ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΟΧΙ ΑΓΟΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΠΩΛΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 99% ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 1000 FEEDBACK.

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπερα σσε ολους.
> 
> Κανω αγορες απο το ebay απο το 2006. 2 φορες μονο εχω χασει τα λεφτα μου. Η μια ηταν ~20 € και η αλλη 25€
> 
> Φετος *τον Μαρτιο παραγγελνω απο 2 διαφορετικους πωλητες* εναν φορτιστη IMAX B6 αφου περνανε περιπου 35 μερες ανοιγω case
> στο ebay. O πρωτος μου δινει tracking number στο οποιο βεβαια δεν εδειχνε κατι ο αλλος μου δινει tracking number το ιδιο που μου ειχε δωσει ο πρωτος.
> Ο πρωτος μου *εκανε απο μονος του επιστροφη χρηματων* ενω ο δευτερος αφου ενημερωσα το ebay για το ψευτικο tracking number μου εκανε *επιστροφη το ebay*.
> 
> Κανω παλι *παραγγελια* του φορτιστη *απο τριτο πωλητη* και παλι τα ιδια. Τελικα *μου επιστρεφει τα χρηματα*.
> ...



Συμπέρασμα!  Τελικά απέκτησες 3 από τους 4 φορτιστές που είχες συνολικά παραγγείλει! Εξ΄αυτών δηλαδή μόνο ΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ! Και στην ουσία για τους 3 που έχεις στα χέρια σου... και ένα ν που πιθανώς θα λάβεις επίσης, έχεις πληρώσει μόνο την αξία του ενός από τον... top-rated seller? Δηλαδή κάθε φορτιστής σου στοίχισε επί του παρόντως όπως τα περιγράφεις το 1/3 της αξίας πώλησης του τελευταίου! 
Αλήθεια... μήπως φιλοτιμήθηκες, αφού ΕΛΑΒΕΣ και άλλους δύο από ΜΗ top-rated sellers... να τους στείλεις και τα ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙ? Φαντάζομαι δε ότι θα τους έχεις αφήσει & αρνητικό, καθ' ότι για να κλείσει ένα dispute στο Ebay - Paypal και να επιστραφούν τα χρήματα πρέπει να έχει δωθεί αρνητική αξιολόγηση! Ενημερωτικά... μπορείς και αυτήν να την αναιρέσεις αν τυπικά είσαι εντάξει! 
Αν δεν έστειλες τα λεφτά των ανθρώπων... που σου τα είχαν στείλει ως είναι αυταπόδεικτο πλέον... θα απορούμε όλοι μετά γιατί σιγά σιγά θα μπούμε στην λίστα με τους συμ-φα(τ)σικούς μας Ιταλούς?  :Confused1:

----------

bchris (23-07-13), 

moutoulos (23-07-13), 

sotron1 (23-07-13)

----------


## Panoss

> Αν δεν έστειλες τα λεφτά των ανθρώπων... που σου τα είχαν στείλει ως είναι αυταπόδεικτο πλέον... θα απορούμε όλοι μετά γιατί σιγά σιγά θα μπούμε στην λίστα με τους συμ-φα(τ)σικούς μας Ιταλούς?



Άσχετο, αλλά με τους ιταλούς δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή σχέση, είναι ευρωπαίοι κι είμαστε αφρικανοί (και βγάλε).
Οι ιταλοί δεν έχουν καλό ταχυδρομείο, γι αυτό συχνά αποκλείονται από κάποιους πωλητές(δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά, δεν το 'χω ψάξει), όχι επειδή είναι κακοί αγοραστές...

----------


## DiViDi

> Συμπέρασμα!  Τελικά απέκτησες 3 από τους 4 φορτιστές που είχες συνολικά παραγγείλει! Εξ΄αυτών δηλαδή μόνο ΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ! Και στην ουσία για τους 3 που έχεις στα χέρια σου... και ένα ν που πιθανώς θα λάβεις επίσης, έχεις πληρώσει μόνο την αξία του ενός από τον... top-rated seller? Δηλαδή κάθε φορτιστής σου στοίχισε επί του παρόντως όπως τα περιγράφεις το 1/3 της αξίας πώλησης του τελευταίου! 
> Αλήθεια... μήπως φιλοτιμήθηκες, αφού ΕΛΑΒΕΣ και άλλους δύο από ΜΗ top-rated sellers... να τους στείλεις και τα ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙ? Φαντάζομαι δε ότι θα τους έχεις αφήσει & αρνητικό, καθ' ότι για να κλείσει ένα dispute στο Ebay - Paypal και να επιστραφούν τα χρήματα πρέπει να έχει δωθεί αρνητική αξιολόγηση! Ενημερωτικά... μπορείς και αυτήν να την αναιρέσεις αν τυπικά είσαι εντάξει! 
> Αν δεν έστειλες τα λεφτά των ανθρώπων... που σου τα είχαν στείλει ως είναι αυταπόδεικτο πλέον... θα απορούμε όλοι μετά γιατί σιγά σιγά θα μπούμε στην λίστα με τους συμ-φα(τ)σικούς μας Ιταλούς?



Οι τρεις πρωτοι που πηρα ηταν κλωνοι με αξια 25€ εκαστος. Ο τεταρτος ηταν γνησιος με αξια 40€
Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι οι πωλητες πρπει να πληρωθουν αφου ελαβα και το ειδος, το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι για ποιον λογο και εγω να πληρωσω
3 φορτιστες ενω χρεαζομουν ενα ? 

Αυτο με την αξιολογηση που γραφεις δεν ισχυει. Το feedback που θα αφησεις δεν εχει σχεση με το αν θα παρεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.

Ο πρωτος που μου εκανε απο μονος του την επιστροφη του εδωσα θετικη ή ουδετερη, δεν θυμαμαι
Ο δευτερος που μου εδωσε ψευτικο tracking σαφως και εφαγε αρνητικη και δεν νομιζω να μου ερθει ποτε.
Ο τριτος πηρε ουδετερη και οταν ελαβα το δεμα εκανα follow up , δεν μπορουσα να την αλλαξω σε θετικη
Ο τεταρτος πηρε θετικοτατη με 5 stars

Οσον αφορα την πληρωμη των sellers. 

Οταν στους ορους της αγγελιας γραφει οτι μετα τις π.χ 35 εργασιμες μερες σου κανει επιστροφη χρηματων εγω ειμαι υποχρεομενος να τον πληρωσω ?
Οτι ηθελα εναν φορτιστη να κανω την δουλεια απο τον Μαρτιο εφτασα τον Ιουλιο για να τον πιασω στα χερια μου δεν λεει κατι ?
Εγω ηθελα να αγορασω 1 φορτιστη και να δωσω 25€, θα βρεθω να εχω δωσει 90€ να εχω 2 στο ντουλαπι και εναν να χρησιμοποιω ?

Ο.Κ θα μου πεις πουλα τους αλλους 2 και παρε τα λεφτα σου πισω. Γιατι να μπω σε αυτην την διαδικασια ? Με ρωτησε κανεις αν θελω ?

Για μενα το δικαιο ειναι ο πρωτος με την καθυστερηση των 4 μηνων να μην παρει καποιο ποσο πισω και ο τριτος να παρει την μιση αξια.

----------


## bchris

> .
> .
> .
> Για μενα το δικαιο ειναι ο πρωτος με την καθυστερηση των 4 μηνων να μην παρει καποιο ποσο πισω και ο τριτος να παρει την μιση αξια.



Αν μπορουσε να στειλει και την γυναικα του/κορη του για κανενα στα γρηγορα δεν θα σε χαλαγε φανταζομαι ε?

----------


## leosedf

> Αν μπορουσε να στειλει και την γυναικα του/κορη του για κανενα στα γρηγορα δεν θα σε χαλαγε φανταζομαι ε?



Όχι ίσα ίσα μπορεί να βγάλει και κανένα ψιλό και από εκεί http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeStnWI7JL8  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Άσχετο, αλλά με τους ιταλούς δεν έχουμε την παραμικρή σχέση, είναι ευρωπαίοι κι είμαστε αφρικανοί (και βγάλε).
> Οι ιταλοί δεν έχουν καλό ταχυδρομείο, γι αυτό συχνά αποκλείονται από κάποιους πωλητές(δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά, δεν το 'χω ψάξει), όχι επειδή είναι κακοί αγοραστές...



Νομίζω ότι δεν γνωρίζεις το τι συμβαίνει με τα Ιταλικά ταχυδρομεία ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ, και σε βαθμό που ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι Ιταλοί το αναγνωρίζουν και το λένε!!! Γενικά... πάντως οι "απώλειες" σε ότι πάει προς Ιταλία μη ασφαλισμένο... είναι ποσοστιαία σε αστρονομικό μέγεθος εν σχέση με οποιοδήποτε άλλο κράτος - μέρος του ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ της Ευρώπης (όχι μόνο ΕΕ δηλαδή)! Ακόμα και το EMS, δεν δέχεται προς Ιταλία δέματα... και σε βάζει να πάρεις άλλη υπηρεσία με μεγαλύτερο κόστος και ασφάλιση! 
Τώρα αν αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι αυτοί είναι πιό Ευρωπαίοι... όπως γράφεις ή στο ότι στις υπηρεσίες τους απασχολούνται πολλοί πραγματικά Ιταλοαφρικανοί... των πρώην αποικιών τους... είναι προς έρευνα!!!

----------


## SRF

> Οι τρεις πρωτοι που πηρα ηταν κλωνοι με αξια 25 εκαστος. Ο τεταρτος ηταν γνησιος με αξια 40
> Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι οι πωλητες πρπει να πληρωθουν αφου ελαβα και το ειδος, τ*ο θεμα ομως ειναι οτι για ποιον λογο και εγω να πληρωσω
> 3 φορτιστες* ενω χρεαζομουν ενα ? 
> 
> Αυτο με την αξιολογηση που γραφεις δεν ισχυει. Το feedback που θα αφησεις δεν εχει σχεση με το αν θα παρεις τα λεφτα σου πισω.
> 
> Ο πρωτος που μου εκανε απο μονος του την επιστροφη του εδωσα θετικη ή ουδετερη, δεν θυμαμαι
> Ο δευτερος που μου εδωσε ψευτικο tracking σαφως και εφαγε αρνητικη και δεν νομιζω να μου ερθει ποτε.
> Ο τριτος πηρε ουδετερη και οταν ελαβα το δεμα εκανα follow up , δεν μπορουσα να την αλλαξω σε θετικη
> ...




Το μόνο που μου επιτρέπεται να σχολιάσω - προσθέσω... είναι ότι σαφώς... we are all Greeks!!

----------


## Panoss

> Νομίζω ότι δεν γνωρίζεις το τι συμβαίνει με τα Ιταλικά ταχυδρομεία ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ, και σε βαθμό που ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι Ιταλοί το αναγνωρίζουν και το λένε!!! Γενικά... πάντως οι "απώλειες" σε ότι πάει προς Ιταλία μη ασφαλισμένο... είναι ποσοστιαία σε αστρονομικό μέγεθος εν σχέση με οποιοδήποτε άλλο κράτος - μέρος του ΣΥΝΟΛΟΥ της Ευρώπης (όχι μόνο ΕΕ δηλαδή)! Ακόμα και το EMS, δεν δέχεται προς Ιταλία δέματα... και σε βάζει να πάρεις άλλη υπηρεσία με μεγαλύτερο κόστος και ασφάλιση! 
> Τώρα αν αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι αυτοί είναι πιό Ευρωπαίοι... όπως γράφεις ή στο ότι στις υπηρεσίες τους απασχολούνται πολλοί πραγματικά Ιταλοαφρικανοί... των πρώην αποικιών τους... είναι προς έρευνα!!!



Είναι ευρωπαίοι με χάλια ταχυδρομεία.
Tι εννοείς "δεν γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει με τα ιταλικά ταχυδρομεία";
Αν δεν γνώριζα θα έγραφα "Οι ιταλοί δεν έχουν καλό ταχυδρομείο" στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου;

----------


## SRF

> Θα προσθέσω ότι παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ 3 2 μήνες ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΩΝ καθυστερήσεων αλλά και ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ φακέλλων - μικροδεμάτων μέσω του ταχυδρομείου, ειδικά ΑΠΟ ΚΙΝΑ!!! Επειδή για όλα ΔΕΝ φταίει ο αποστολέας πάντα και δεδομένα... χριεάζεται μεγαλύτερη "ψυχραιμία" στο να καταδικάζεις αυτόν ως υπαίτιο! Ναι και εγώ έχω 'χάσει" δέμα ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ αλλά την άκρη του νήματος της Αριάδνης την έψαξα από το εδώ τέλος και την βρήκα, και όχι από το εκεί τέλος... προς τα εδώ!!! 
> Απλά... ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ στο δημόσιο!!! Τα δέματά σας είναι στοιβαγμένα ως μικροαποστολές... προς έλεγχο, ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ να γίνεται και στο πιό μικρό φάκελλο από Κίνα, και δεν έχουν αποφύγει να τα στείλουν οι Κινέζοι μάλλον! Αν όμως θεωρείτε ότι λειτουργούμε εώ καλύτερα από την κίνα & τα ταχυδρομεία της... 
> Οι άνθρωποι έχουν αν μη τι άλλο και οργανωμένο και το πιό απλό είδος αποστολής τους... όχι σαν εδώ που ούτε και το συστημένο ,ας δεν μπορείς να δεις αν 7 πότε παραδόθηκε κάποτε!!! Για όποιον θέλει να βρίσκει ΑΝ το έστειλε ο Χ κινέζος ας ψάχνει μέσω αυτής της σελίδας το νούμερο αποστολής που θα του δίνουν!!! 
> 
> http://track-chinapost.com/ 
> 
> Αν εκεί φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44953 
> είναι ακόμα καθ'οδόν και θα το βρίσκατε κάπου στο τελωνείο μπλοκαρισμένο με ερκτές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άλλα... μιάς και οι τελωνειακοί έχουν μειωθεί εκεί, και έχουν μειωθεί και οι μισθοί τους επίσης... οπότε & εργάζονται & κατά την αναλογία των μειώσεων που τους έγιναν!!!  
> ...



 

Απλά για να προσθέσω ότι το εν λόγο δέμα παραδόθηκε ήδη... πλέον, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι η όποια καθυστέρηση δεν ήταν υπαιτιότητα του πωλητή... έστω και αν έκανε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 40+ ημέρες για να φτάσει! Αν στις 35 είχα "τραβήξει" ένα dispute, και είχα πάρει τα λεφτά μου πίσω ποιός θα ήταν τελικά "ξεφτύλας"? Ο... πωλητής... ή εγώ ως ο σπουδαίος Ευρωπαίος?

----------


## vasilllis

> Απλά για να προσθέσω ότι το εν λόγο δέμα παραδόθηκε ήδη... πλέον, πράγμα που δείχνει ότι η όποια καθυστέρηση δεν ήταν υπαιτιότητα του πωλητή... έστω και αν έκανε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 40+ ημέρες για να φτάσει! Αν στις 35 είχα "τραβήξει" ένα dispute, και είχα πάρει τα λεφτά μου πίσω ποιός θα ήταν τελικά "ξεφτύλας"? Ο... πωλητής... ή εγώ ως ο σπουδαίος Ευρωπαίος?



Και εγω παντως το ιδιο θα εκανα.Αφου δεν σου δινει περιθωριο να κανεις dispute οποτε θες και εγω λοιπον 3 μερες πριν στελνω email και αναλογως την απαντηση πραττω.οταν καεις απο τον χυλο φυσας και το γιαουρτι.

ΥΓ προσωπικα παντως οταν καποτε παρελαβα λογω καθυστερησης 'διπλο δεμα' προτεινα να αποστειλω εγω ο ιδιος το δεμα που παρελαβα με δικα μου εξοδα ''μεσα στην Ελλαδα '' ομως.Δεν μου απαντησε βεβαια τιποτα.

----------


## DiViDi

Συγγω\νωμη ρε παιδια αλλα κατα την συναλλαγη υπαρχει μια υποχρεωση και απο τα δυο μερη. Ο μεν αγοραστης να πληρωσει τον πωλητη και ο πωλητης να τηρησει το χρονικο περιθωριο που δινει για την παραδωση. Οταν ο ιδιος σου λεει οτι πανω απο Χ μερες σου κανει refund θα πρεπει εγω να πληρωσω για το προιον που μου ηρθε μετα απο 4 μηνες ? Ειλικρινα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να το κανω σε περιπτωση που δεν ειχα ηδη αγορασει απο αλλον πωλητη αλλα να το πληρωσω ενω εχω ηδη αγορασει απο αλλου ειναι .....








> Αν μπορουσε να στειλει και την γυναικα του/κορη του  για κανενα στα γρηγορα δεν θα σε χαλαγε φανταζομαι ε?



Φιλε αν εχεις ορεξη για πλακιτσα προς καποιον που δεν γνωριζεις φανταζομαι δεχεσαι και εσυ την πλακα χωρις παρεξηση ε ?

----------


## bchris

> Φιλε αν εχεις ορεξη για πλακιτσα προς καποιον που δεν γνωριζεις φανταζομαι δεχεσαι και εσυ την πλακα χωρις παρεξηση ε ?



Αμα ειναι πλακα κι οχι προσβολλη ασφαλως.
Αλλωστε εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων, κανεις δεν γνωριζει κανεναν εδω μεσα...

----------


## Panoss

> Συγγω\νωμη ρε παιδια αλλα κατα την συναλλαγη υπαρχει μια υποχρεωση και απο τα δυο μερη. Ο μεν αγοραστης να πληρωσει τον πωλητη και ο πωλητης να τηρησει το χρονικο περιθωριο που δινει για την παραδωση. Οταν ο ιδιος σου λεει οτι πανω απο Χ μερες σου κανει refund θα πρεπει εγω να πληρωσω για το προιον που μου ηρθε μετα απο 4 μηνες



Χμμμ..ναι, ίμαστε η χώρα που πρέπει συνεχώς να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα...
Ο άλλος με ρώταγε, σε περίπτωση που μου ρθει κι η δεύτερη οθόνη αν θα την πληρώσω....ενώ δε μου 'χει έρθει καν η πρώτη... :Crying: ...κι ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  cn-resource  :Blink: .
Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!! :Lol: 
Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι!

----------


## bchris

> Χμμμ..ναι, ίμαστε η χώρα που πρέπει συνεχώς να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα...
> Ο άλλος με ρώταγε, σε περίπτωση που μου ρθει κι η δεύτερη οθόνη αν θα την πληρώσω....ενώ δε μου 'χει έρθει καν η πρώτη......κι ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  cn-resource .
> Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!!
> Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι!




Αυτο που δεν θελετε να καταλαβετε ειναι η διαφορα μεταξυ του "απλα παω και το πεταω στο κουτι του ταχυδρομιου" με το συστημενο.
Σας το εχουν πει τοσοι ανθρωποι εδω μεσα.

----------


## Panoss

Οκ δεν είμαστε όλοι ευφυείς, τι να κάνουμε;
btw, έστειλες mail σε όσους έγραψαν αρνητική κριτική στον cn-resource;
Να τους ειδοποιήσεις ότι μ' αυτές τις #$%&*ς που κάνουνε δεν θα στέλνει κανείς στη χώρα τους!

----------


## SRF

> Χμμμ..ναι, ίμαστε η χώρα που πρέπει συνεχώς να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα...
> Ο άλλος με ρώταγε, σε περίπτωση που μου ρθει κι η δεύτερη οθόνη αν θα την πληρώσω....ενώ δε μου 'χει έρθει καν η πρώτη......κι ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  cn-resource .
> Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!!
> Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι!



Να με συγχωρείς... αλλά δεν είναι έτσι! 
Δηλαδή να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι όλους σας? Εσείς θεωρείται ότι ένα δέμα προς Ελλάδα και ένα δέμα προς Λονδίνο - Μεγ. βρεττανίας θα έχουν ίδιο χρόνο διακίνησης & παρααδόσεως? Ρωτάω γιατί πιθανών δεν λαμβάνετε καθόλου υπ' όψην σς ότι ο όγκος κινήσεων προς Ελλάδα είναι τραγικά μικρότερος αυτού που ταυτοχρόνως κινείται προς Μεγ. Βρεττανία! Τι αποτέλεσμα έχει αυτό? Ότι πχ προς Αγγλία (Γερμανία, Αμερική, κλπ) η ροή είναι διαρκής & και καθημερινή με τέτοιο συνολικό όγκο... που συμπληρώνει ανά ακόμα και ώρα ίσως τις ελαχιστες απαιτήσεις ογκομετρικού δεσμευμένου χώρου μεταφοράς εμπορευμάτων! Ενώ για την Ελλάδα μας των 10.000.000 δεν αναλογεί ούτε ο μίσος όγκος μεταφοράς προς αποκλειστικά πχ το Ντύσσελντορφ της Γερμανίας! Εξ' αυτού είναι λογικό οι όποιες μεταφορές πορς εδώ να μην είναι ούτε καθημερινές ούτε και απ' ευθείας από σημείο εκκίνησης σε σημείο παράδοσης! Πολλές ή καλύτερα σχεδόν όλες οι αποστοιλές περνάνε από ενδιάμεσα μεγάλα διαχειριστικά κεντρικά σημεία, προτού διαχωριστούν στους προς μικρότερους περιφερειακούς προοροσμούς τους, και που επίσης μπορεί να περάσουν εώς ότου καταλήξουν να παραδοθούν σε εμάς και κανά δυό τρία ακόμα σημεία επιλογής! Αυτό προσθέτει χρόνο... αφού και αυτά τα σημεία επίσης ΔΕΝ στέλνουν κάθε ημέρα ότι υπάρχει προς πχ Ελλάδα, αλλά παρακρατούν εώς ώτου συγκεντρωθεί αρκετός όγκος που να δικαιολογεί την κίνηση οικονομικά πρωτίστως! 
έτσι αν για το Λονδίνο από Κίνα ένα δέμα απαιτεί χρόνο μετακίνησης ας πούμε 10 ημέρες... για την Θεσ/νίκη για παράδειγμα μπορεί να απαιτεί τελικά 4 ή 5 φορές αυτόν τον χρόνο!!! 
Σημασία όμως ως αγοραστές είναι να εξετάζουμε το τι έπραξε ο πωλητής και αν αυτό είναι εντός των υποχρεώσεών του ή όχι! Παράδειγμα αν το έστειλε εντός 2-3 ημερών ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ... και τόσο έλεγε ρητά στην αγγελεία του προίόντος (υπάρχει σημείο που πάντα αναφέρεται από τον πωλητή πόσες εργάσιμες ημέρες μετά την πληρωμή θα αποστείλλει το προϊόν) και επίσης έγραφε ως μέθοδο αποστολής "απλό ταχυδρομείο" που σημαίνει ουσιωδώς ΑΡΓΟΔΡΟΜΕΙΟ και όχι ΔΙΑΚΤΙΝΟΔΡΟΜΕΙΟ των δεμάτων...  τότε αυτός έχει ολοκληρώσει στον μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό τις υποχρεώσεις του έναντί μας! 
Το μετά την παράδοση στο εκεί ταχυδρομείο χρόνο που θα μεσολαβήσει μέχρι την από το τελικό εδώ καταλήγων αργοδρομείο δεν μπορεί να τον προβλέψει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ! Και σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι υπαιτιότητα του πωλητή που αυτός έστειλε ΟΠΩΣ ακριβώς περιέγραφε και ως όφειλε το προϊόν που αγοράσαμε! 

Το να λέμε τώρα ότι αν δεν έρθει σε 35 ημέρες πάρε τα λεφτά σου άμεσα πίσω... από τον... απατεώνα κινέζο!!! μάλλον είναι υπερβολική αντίδραση, ειδικά αν αυτός μας έχει δώσει ανιχνεύσιμο αριθμό αποστολής κιόλας! 
Σαφώς ως "καταναλωτές" μπορείτε να "ασκείται" ότι δικαίωμα πιστεύεται ότι έχετε! Και το δικαίωμα πλήρους επιστροφής προίόντος αν δεν σας αρέσει ένα γράμμα εξωτερικά του κουτιού ή λόγο υπαναχωρησης άνευ εξηγήσεων ή λόγων, υπάρχει, και μπορείτε να το ασκείτε διαρκώς και προς οιονδήποτε! Επιλογές ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ & ΣΑΦΩΣ ΗΘΟΥΣ είναι και αυτά!!! 

Εγώ πάντως προβληματίζομαι πλέον, με όσα διαβάζω εδώ, μήπως δεν κάνω κάτι καλά... τα τελευταία 12+ έτη στο Ebay που μέχρι τώρα και με 3 λογιαρασμούς εν χρήση, ποτε΄ΔΕΝ έχασα ουσιαστικά δέμα που είχε όντως αποσταλλεί, ακόμα και όταν μιά φορά το παρέλαβα 6 1/2 μήνες μετά! Αυτό βέβαια ήταν μοναδική περίπτωση αφού ήταν 3 όργανα μετρήσεων από Αμερική... που προσυμφώνησα με τον πωλητή να τα αποστείλει μέσω του οικονομικότερου τρόπου που υπήρχε και ας έφταναν μετά & από 4 μήνες! Ε... ο άνθρωπος έκανε ακριβώς αυτό που είχαμε συμφωνήσει, πλήρωσα τότε αν θυμάμαι καλά περίπου 75 $  για όργανα ~45 κιλών & ογκομετρικού βάρους >120 κιλών! Περάσαν οι 2 μήνες, οι 3, οι 4, και εγώ με τον πωλητή να αρχίζουμε να ανησυχούμε ρωτώντας ο μεν τον δε "έφτασε μήπως' - "τι αριθμό είχε το γραφείο αποστολής" κλπ τέτοια! Στους 5 + μήνες του είπα ότι τα θεωρώ πλέον "χαμένα" και ο άνθρωπος, μόνος του μου έστειλε τα μισά λεφτά πίσω... και μου έιπε "αν έρθουν μου τα στέλνεις πάλι, αν δεν έρθουν μέχρι να κάνω χαρτιά αναζήτησης εδώ και να μου απαντήσουν, θα σου στείλω και τα υπόλοιπα λεφτά σου" ! Αρνήθηκα, αντεπιστρέφοντας και τα μισα που έστειλε πίσω, αφού όπως του έιπα είχα εξ 'αρχής αναλάβει πλήρως την ευθύνη της φθηνής αποστολής με ότι αυτό θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα! Στους 6 1/2 μήνες έσκασε τηλεφωνο από τελωνείο αεροδρομείου! Πήγα και έμαθα ότι επί ~4 μήνες ήταν προς εκτελωνιστικό έλεγχο...   θαμμένα εν μέσω χιλιάδων άλλων που κατακλύζαν την Ελλάδα εν' όψει ολυμπιάδος το επόμενο καλοκαίρι! Τα παρέλαβα και ένα εξ' αυτών μάλιστα βρίσκεται στην θεσ/νίκη και μετράει DDS...  :Wink:  

Συνολικά... ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΔΕΜΑ, που το ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ο πωλητής του, και έστειλε άλλο που ΗΡΘΕ, και μιά φορά ακόμα έπεσα σε έναν ΑΛΗΤΗ βρεττανό πωλητή... που ενω΄αγόρασα σε πλειοδοσία ένα όργανο 'ολοκαίνουργιο στο κουτί" όπως έγραφε... αμέσως μόλις τον πλήρωσα, άρχισε τα "κοίταξα και δεν έχω άλλο καινούργιο τέτοιο τελικά, και να σου στείλω ένα άλλο (άλλης μάρκας κιόλας) ανάλογο, και ολίγον μεταχειρισμένο, κλπ" ! Εκεί άσκησα σαφέστατα στο μέγιστο ή καλύτερα υπερθετικά, στον μεγιστότατο βαθμό, κάθε & ΗΘΙΚΟ & ΝΟΜΙΜΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ! Απλά ακόμα δεσποζει στο όνομά του η υποσημείωση, "not a registered user" !!! 

Συμπερασμα! Μετά από 12+ έτη, και πάνω από 2000 συνολικές συναλλαγές αγορών ουσιαστικά ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΜΑ =ΕΥΡΩ! Με δεδομένο αυτό και συγκρινόμενο με τις εμπειρίες... απωλειών -  επσιτροφής χρημάτων, που τελικά παρεδόθησαν και τα δέματα πλην  των χρημάτων σας, αλλά  και τις "άμεσες ασκήσεις δικαιωμάτων καταναλωτών" που έχετε αρκετοί... *είναι βέβαιο αναλύωντάς το ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ* ότι ΕΓΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ στους χειρισμούς μου!!!  Αυτό θα φταίει και για το ότι αυτήν την στιγμή αγοράζω & χαμηλότερα σε τιμές & εκτός Ebay από πωλητές που συνεργαστήκαμε ΑΨΟΓΑ τελικά στην πρώτη μας επαφή μέσω αυτού! και παραδίδονται και ΟΛΑ ακόμα!!! Έστω και μετά από 60 ημέρες!!!

----------

bchris (24-07-13)

----------


## Panoss

SRF, δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του ποστ σου, το οποίο είναι και χωρίς λόγο μακροσκελέστατο.
Μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "εγώ 'μαι τέλειος κι εσείς είστε μ###κες", τι το βασανίζεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Χμμμ..ναι, ίμαστε η χώρα που πρέπει συνεχώς να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα...
> Ο άλλος με ρώταγε, σε περίπτωση που μου ρθει κι η δεύτερη οθόνη αν θα την πληρώσω....ενώ δε μου 'χει έρθει καν η πρώτη......κι ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  cn-resource .
> Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!!
> Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι!



Πάνο το βλέπεις απο την πλευρά του "παρτάκια", και πολύ ... κοντόφθαλμα.
Ή αλλιώς μακριά απο τον κώλ@ μου, και ας είναι και μια τρίχα ...

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Γιώργο, μιας και εγώ με 800 + συναλλαγές
(περίπου 5 χρόνια) 2-3 φορές έγινε μπέρδεμα, αλλά λύθηκε (εκτός απο μια). 
Στην μια που δεν λύθηκε, δεν ζήτησα τίποτα, γιατί έφταιγα αποκλειστικά εγώ.

Να αγοράζεται RegisterMail εφόσον δεν θέλετε μπλεξίματα ή δεν ξέρετε πως
υπάρχουν και τα ξε-μπλεξίματα.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Τελικά το eBay είναι σαν την "ειδικότητα". Πρέπει να το διαβάσεις. Περιπτώσεις:
Βγάζω κάρτα > αγοράζω > τα κάνω σκατά > αποσύρομαι > βγάζω άλλη κάρτα >
ξανααγοραζω > τα κάνω πάλι σκατά > αποσύρομαι οριστικά > παω και το παίρνω 
απο απο Ελλάδα τελικά ..., και στο τέλος να έχεις αμαυρώσει 2-3 seller, είναι 
περιπτώσεις που θέλουν μαστίγωμα στην πλατεία για παραδειγματισμό ...

 Μ'αλλά λόγια θέλει να το "σπουδάσεις" ..., αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται μωρέ !!!.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Άσχετο.
Συμπληρώθηκε στο "Οδηγός" για αγοραπωλησίες σε eBAY η παράγραφο:





> Αν αγοράζεται "as *Free Shipping*", να ξέρετε οτι *είναι δική σας και μόνο ευθύνη* για το αν σας έρθει, ή οχι το δέμα σας. Έχετε στο 
> βάθος του μυαλού σας, οτι αγορές με *Free Shipping* στην ουσία σας κάνουν χάρη ... και που έρχονται. Ακούγεται περίεργο αλλά έτσι 
> είναι. Πολύ seller το γράφουν αυτό. Με δική σας ευθύνη. Μην απορείτε που κάποιες φορές δεν θα παραλάβετε το δέμα σας. Οι seller 
> με 99% και μερικές εκατοντάδες FeedBack, *δεν θα ρίσκαραν ποτέ*, για την δική σας παραγγελία των πχ 2$, να μην την στείλουν. Απλά
> "*χάνεται*" *στην πορεία, ή καθυστερεί πολύ περισσότερο απο το όριο ημερών που δίνει το eBay/PayPal*. Πριν να κάνουμε
> οτιδήποτε  στέλνουμε mail στο seller. Κανένας απο τους "φερέγγυους" ή "Power  Seller" δεν λένε ψέμματα. Το αν "πέσετε" σε κάποιον που 
> τελικά σας κορόιδευε, *μάλλον τον επιλέξατε εσείς*, ή σας δελέασε η ψεύτικη "προσφορά" του, χωρίς να κοιτάξετε το Profile του.

----------


## moutoulos

> SRF, δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του ποστ σου, το οποίο είναι και χωρίς λόγο μακροσκελέστατο.
> Μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "εγώ 'μαι τέλειος κι εσείς είστε μ###κες", τι το βασανίζεις.



Οχι δεν εννοεί αυτό. Διάβασε τα ποστ 38-43 να δείς τι εννοεί.
Απλά έκανες "πατάτα", και δεν το παραδέχεσαι ...

Επέλεξες έναν seller που ήταν *ήδη* αμαυρωμένος (για χ ψ λόγους, άλλο αυτό),
και παρόλα αυτά ... "ανέλαβες την ευθύνη των πράξεών σου" ?.

 :Biggrin:  CSI το κάναμε ...

----------

SRF (24-07-13)

----------


## Panoss

> Πάνο το βλέπεις απο την πλευρά του "παρτάκια", και πολύ ... κοντόφθαλμα.
> Ή αλλιώς μακριά απο τον κώλ@ μου, και ας είναι και μια τρίχα ...



Τί να κάνουμε ρε Γρηγόρη, δεν είμαστε όλοι αλτρουιστές σαν εσένα ούτε...μακρύφθαλμοι.
Πάντως την Ιταλία δεν την αποκλείει ο cn-resource, αντίθετα αποκλείει την...χώρα του και δυο γειτονικές...:
Excludes: Thailand, China, India

Αυτό που δεν θες να καταλάβεις είναι ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι:
το δούλεμα που μου 'ριξε (περίμενε λίγο ακόμα, περίμενε λίγο ακόμα να περάσουν οι 60 μέρες, μέχρι που πέρασαν)
δεύτερο δούλεμα (θα σου το ξαναστείλω...τι στο καλό; πάλι χάθηκε;;; δεύτερη φορά;;;; )
τρίτο δούλεμα όταν άρχισα να ζητάω τα λεφτά μου πίσω: "λείπει το αφεντικό"
γράψιμο: απ' όταν άρχισα να ζητάω τα χρήματα, περιέργως, αργούσε πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει σε αντίθεση με πριν...
ειρωνία: "έλα μωρέ, σιγά το μεγάλο ποσόν για σένα"...
χλευασμός: όταν του 'πα ότι θα πάω στην πρεσβεία, άρχισε τα γέλια.

Όλα αυτά δείχνουν έναν καλό πωλητή που απλά έτυχε να μη φτάσει το δέμα του;;;;;
ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Όλα αυτά δείχνουν *έναν καλό πωλητή που απλά έτυχε να μη φτάσει το δέμα του*;;;;;
> ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!!




Οχι βέβαια δείχνουν έναν κακό πωλητή που είχε απο την αρχή 
που πήρες το δέμα σου, *97%* και τον επέλεξες *ΕΣΥ* και μόνο.

Στο το γράφω και ακριβώς παραπάνω ..., αλλά μάλλον δεν θες 
να το δείς.

----------


## Panoss

> Οχι βέβαια δείχνουν έναν *κακό* πωλητή που είχε απο την αρχή 
> που πήρες το δέμα σου, *97%* και τον επέλεξες *ΕΣΥ* και μόνο.
> 
> Στο το γράφω και ακριβώς παραπάνω ..., αλλά μάλλον δεν θες 
> να το δείς.



Ok, επέλεξα *κακό* πωλητή.
Κι έτσι εσύ συνιστάς (επικροτώντας όσα λέει ο bchris)...:




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από bchris;
> 
> _Αυτες τις #@Ε@#!!5 καντε και οταν καποια στιγμη ξυπνησουν και στελνουν παντου ΕΚΤΟΣ Ελλαδας, μετα θα κλαιτε και θα τους βριζετε._
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ σωστό. Ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει. Κάποιοι δεν στέλνουν πλέον Ελλάδα. Αν πείς για Ιταλία ...
> οι μισοί Κινέζοι δεν στέλνουν σε αυτούς γιατί δεν φτάνει στο πελάτη τους (Ιταλό), ποτέ τίποτα.



Nα μην κάνουμε _#@Ε@#!!5 (να μην καταγγέλλουμε, προφανώς; να μην κάνουμε ό,τι μας κάνουν; κάτι τέτοιο) σε έναν κακό πωλητή! 
Λες και αν κάνουμε_ _#@Ε@#!!5 στον cn-resource θα μας καταδικάσει όλη η...Κίνα!!!_ :Blink:

----------


## SRF

> SRF, δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του ποστ σου, το οποίο είναι και χωρίς λόγο μακροσκελέστατο.
> Μπορούσες απλά να γράψεις "εγώ 'μαι τέλειος κι εσείς είστε μ###κες", τι το βασανίζεις.







> Ok, επέλεξα *κακό* πωλητή.
> Κι έτσι εσύ συνιστάς (επικροτώντας όσα λέει ο bchris)...:
> 
> Nα μην κάνουμε _#@Ε@#!!5 (να μην καταγγέλλουμε, προφανώς; να μην κάνουμε ό,τι μας κάνουν; κάτι τέτοιο) σε έναν κακό πωλητή! 
> Λες και αν κάνουμε_ _#@Ε@#!!5 στον cn-resource θα μας καταδικάσει όλη η...Κίνα!!!_



Τι "φλασιά" έχεις πάθει ΚΑΙ με τον cn-resource ? Τώρα φταίω να πω ότι έχω αγοράσει καμμιά 30αριά τουλάχιστον & από αυτόν... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ? Και απ' ευθείας και μέσω Ebay! *Κάτι κάνω ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ*... *κοντεύεις να με πείσεις*!!! Τι διάολο... τόσο "γκαντέμης" να'μαι που δεν είχα τις εμπειρίες σου με ΤΟΣΟΥΣ (τυχαίο? δεν νομίζω) ίδιους πωλητές? Τι ποιό τέλειο από το να σε "κυνηγάνε" τα προβλήματα σε κάθε συναλλαγή σου! Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το ζήσω και εγώ? Αλήθεια μήπως είχες πάει & στου κατράντζου ή στο Μινιόν την προηγούμενη ημέρα του ολοκαυτώματός τους? ... Γιατί είσαι για να σε καλούν για ποδαρικό μάλλον!!!  :Biggrin:  

Και σχέτικά με κάτι που είχες γράψει... 




> ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  *cn-resource* .
> Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!!
> *Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι*!



Θα το χάσει... γιατί ακόμη και το "βελόνι' της είναι από Κίνα πλέον!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία, για πες τι λάθος έκανα εγώ στην παραγγελία μου απ' τον cn-resource, το οποίο εσύ έκανες σωστά;


Αν, αντί να πίνεις, διάβαζες, θα 'χες διαβάσει κι αυτό:




> Έχω κάνει καμιά τριανταριά αγορές από Κίνα, όλες με free postage ή πολύ μικρό κόστος αποστολής.
> Δεν είχα με καμιά πρόβλημα.
> Πρώτη φορά με αυτό εδώ.



...και δεν θα 'γραφες ό,τι έγραψες:




> Τι ποιό τέλειο από το να σε "κυνηγάνε" τα προβλήματα σε κάθε συναλλαγή σου!







> Θα το χάσει... γιατί ακόμη και το "βελόνι' της είναι από Κίνα πλέον!!!



Μάλλον και το πιοτί που πίνεις, από Κίνα είναι.

----------


## savnik

> Τι "φλασιά" έχεις πάθει ΚΑΙ με τον cn-resource ? Τώρα φταίω να πω ότι έχω αγοράσει καμμιά 30αριά τουλάχιστον & από αυτόν... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?



Τώρα που τα βγάζουμε όλα στην φόρα, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον συγκεκριμένο πωλητή.

----------

SRF (24-07-13)

----------


## edgar

Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει , αλλα εχω ακουσει πολλες περιπτωσεις για "ελαφροχερηδες" γειτονες που "δανειστηκαν" για λιγο τα πακετα που βρηκαν (συνηθως σε πολυκατοικιες αυτο). Γιατι μπορει να εφτασε το πακετο αλλα να το πηρε αλλος "παραληπτης" (μιλαω παντα για μη συστημενο πακετο).Οποτε ας εχουμε και εκει το νου μας...

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε!!!
Μόλις τώρα, 10:34 η ώρα μου 'ρθε ο ταχυδρόμος με πακέτο από china.
Μέσα έχει *2 (δύο)* οθόνες σαν αυτή που παρήγγειλα από τον cn-resource!!
Τι μλακας! μου στειλε δύο!!! Είναι και λίγο χαζός μου φαίνεται.
Τέσπα, θα του πληρώσω και τη δεύτερη, αλλά η κακή του συμπεριφορά δεν αναιρείται από το γεγονός ότι τελικά την έστειλε (ή μάλλον τις έστειλε, μιας και μου 'στειλε 2).
Με έχασε λόγω κακής διαγωγής τελικά, κι όχι επειδή δεν είναι τίμιος.

----------


## tasosmos

Ε προφανως... *δεν* του ξεφυγε μια δευτερη οθονη κι επεσε στο πακετο κατα λαθος.

Λογικα σου εστειλε μια επιπλεον σαν αποζημιωση για την φασαρια και την επιπλεον αναμονη.

----------


## Panoss

Τάσο, θα του την πληρώσω τη δεύτερη οθόνη.
Δεν υπάρχει αποζημίωση για την αγένεια.

----------


## moutoulos

> Παιδιά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε!!!
> Μόλις τώρα, 10:34 η ώρα μου 'ρθε ο ταχυδρόμος με πακέτο από china.
> Μέσα έχει *2 (δύο)* οθόνες σαν αυτή που παρήγγειλα από τον cn-resource!!
> Τι μλακας! μου στειλε δύο!!! Είναι και λίγο χαζός μου φαίνεται.
> Τέσπα, θα του πληρώσω και τη δεύτερη, αλλά η κακή του συμπεριφορά δεν αναιρείται από το γεγονός ότι τελικά την έστειλε (ή μάλλον τις έστειλε, μιας και μου 'στειλε 2).
> Με έχασε λόγω κακής διαγωγής τελικά, κι όχι επειδή δεν είναι τίμιος.



Μάλλον επιβεβαιώθηκες οτι ο Κινέζος δεν λέει (σχεδόν) ποτέ ψέμματα.
Αλλά μ@λ@κ@ς επειδή σου έστειλε και άλλη επιπλέον ???.

Χαζός δεν είναι ο Κινέζος, εμείς νομίζουμε οτι είμαστε έξυπνοι ...

----------

SRF (25-07-13)

----------


## bchris

> Τάσο, θα του την πληρώσω τη δεύτερη οθόνη.
> *Δεν υπάρχει αποζημίωση για την αγένεια*.



Μηπως στο πλαισιο της ευγενειας, να του ζηταγες κι ενα συγγνωμη για την ολη αναστατωση?
(Δεν λεω οτι φταις, αλλα δεν θα σου στοιχισει τιποτα και θα του δωσεις  μια μικρη εστω ικανοποιηση)

----------


## Panoss

> Μηπως στο πλαισιο της ευγενειας, να του ζηταγες κι ενα συγγνωμη για την ολη αναστατωση?
> (Δεν λεω οτι φταις, αλλα δεν θα σου στοιχισει τιποτα και θα του δωσεις  μια μικρη εστω ικανοποιηση)



Έεις ξυφυγ'....
ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΩΣΗ??? :Blink:  :Drool:  :W00t: 
Έλεος, μην απαντήσεις...λυπήσου με...

----------


## Panoss

> Μάλλον επιβεβαιώθηκες οτι ο Κινέζος δεν λέει ποτέ ψέμματα.
> Αλλά μ@λ@κ@ς επειδή σου έστειλε και άλλη επιπλέον ???.
> 
> Χαζός δεν είναι ο Κινέζος, εμείς νομίζουμε οτι είμαστε έξυπνοι ...



Οι χαρακτηρισμοί πού 'βαλα δεν ήταν κυριολεκτικοί, ήταν με την καλή έννοια...
Σιγά, θα σας προσβάλλω τον κινέζο...

----------


## SRF

> Μάλλον επιβεβαιώθηκες οτι ο Κινέζος δεν λέει ποτέ ψέμματα.
> Αλλά μ@λ@κ@ς επειδή σου έστειλε και άλλη επιπλέον ???.
> 
> Χαζός δεν είναι ο Κινέζος, εμείς νομίζουμε οτι είμαστε έξυπνοι ...



Εντάξει μην το θεσφατοποιούμε κιόλας! 
Δεν λέει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ποτέ ψέμματα!!! Γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρξει και η εξαίρεση που θα επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα!

----------


## DiViDi

Αναφερω για την δικη μου περιπτωση οτι ενημερωσα τον πωλητη οτι παρελαβα (μετα απο 2 μηνες) τον φορτιστη αλλα πλεον δεν τον χρειαζομαι
διοτι εχω αγορασει απο αλλου. Μου ζητησε να πληρωσω 10GBP που ειναι περιπου η μιση αξια του φορτιστη και να στειλω και email στο hkrswebform@ebay.com
ωστε να αφαιρεσουν την ουδετερη αξιολογηση που του ειχα κανει, αν και εχω κανει follow up.

Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι δικαιο αφου το προτεινε και ο ιδιος. 

Δημητρης

----------


## moutoulos

:Biggrin:  Ναι σωστά ...
Δεν λέει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ποτέ ψέμματα, το διόρθωσα.

Βασικά εννοούσα οτι κανένας απο τους "φερέγγυους" ή "Power Seller" δεν λένε ψέμματα.

----------


## SRF

> Παιδιά, δεν θα το πιστέψετε!!!
> Μόλις τώρα, 10:34 η ώρα μου 'ρθε ο ταχυδρόμος *με πακέτο από china*.
> Μέσα έχει *2 (δύο)* οθόνες *σαν* αυτή *που παρήγγειλα από τον cn-resource*!!
> *Τι μλακας!* μου στειλε δύο!!! *Είναι και λίγο χαζός* μου φαίνεται.
> Τέσπα, θα του πληρώσω και τη δεύτερη, αλλά η κακή του συμπεριφορά δεν αναιρείται από το γεγονός ότι τελικά την έστειλε (ή μάλλον τις έστειλε, μιας και μου 'στειλε 2).
> *Με έχασε* λόγω κακής διαγωγής τελικά, κι *όχι επειδή δεν είναι τίμιος*.



Μάλιστα! μιλάμε πάντα για αυτό που ήθελες εξ' αρχής να λάβεις και ξεκίνησες το αυτό θέμα εδώ? 
Δηλαδή... τελικά σου έστειλε 2 έναντι μίας που είχες πληρώσει... αυτός? Γιατί μοιάζει σαν να λες ότι ήρθε ένα δέμα από την Κίνα τυχαία, και ω, τι σύμπτωση, ειχε 2 οθόνες ΣΑΝ αυτές που παρήγγειλες από τον υποτιθέμενο "απατέωνα" ? Τελικά... αυτός ή άλλος στις έστειλε? Αυτός που σε εκπλήσσει σε ναθμό που αναρρωτάς και ΤΙ ΜΛΑΚΑΣ ΕΙΝΑ, και τον έβγαλες ταυτοχρόνως και κομματάκι χαζούλη... αφού σαφέστατα ΕΣΥ ποτέ δεν θα έπραττες το ίδιο ΑΝ ήσουν στην θέση του! 
Και όλα αυτά που αναφέρθηκες εδώ... 






> Είχα παραγγείλει ένα εξάρτημα από ebay αλλά ποτέ δε μου 'ρθε. Από Κίνα, από πωλητή που 'χε θετικές κριτικές 99%.
> Πέρασαν 70 μέρες (το 'χα ξεχάσει κι εγώ), και μου λέει θα στο ξαναστείλω, αλλά πέρασαν πάλι 30 μέρες και τίποτα.
> Μετά τις 60 μέρες το ebay δεν με αφήνει να γράψω κριτική (ήθελα να του γράψω αρνητική).
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω;
> (ζήτησα επιστροφή χρημάτων, αλλά μου λέει κάτι παραμύθια, δεν είναι εδώ τ' αφεντικό  και παπαριές )
> (απ' τις 30 παραγγελίες που 'χω κάνει από ebay και γενικώς ίντερνετ, πρώτη φορά μου τυχαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ευτυχώς είναι πολύ μικρό το ποσό)







> Τού 'πα ότι θα πάω στην κινέζικη πρεσβεία, και να τι μου απάντησε:
> Hi
> 
> You are so humor that i can't stop to smile. If i have the right to refund you , I will do it at once .I inform my boss and make the refund records to mention him . I try my best.On the other hand , i don't think such little money means a lot to you. We will refund you as promise.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> *- cn-resource
> *
> Πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε σαφώς ότι θα μου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα, και πρώτη φορά μου απάντησε τόσο γρήγορα, παρόλο που λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει να γελάει που του 'πα για την κινέζικη πρεσβεία.







> Καλά, κάτσε να λάβω την μία...(που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά από 90 + μέρες που πέρασαν) πήγες κιόλας στη δεύτερη...







> Χμμμ..ναι, ίμαστε η χώρα που πρέπει συνεχώς να εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα...
> Ο άλλος με ρώταγε, σε περίπτωση που μου ρθει κι η δεύτερη οθόνη αν θα την πληρώσω....ενώ δε μου 'χει έρθει καν η πρώτη......κι ο άλλος ανησυχεί μην τυχόν χάσουμε από πωλητές τύπους σαν τον  cn-resource .
> Τελικά το να ασκεί ο καταναλωτής τα δικαιώματά του είναι κατακριτέο σ' αυτή τη χώρα...μην τυχόν χάσουμε τους πωλητές!!
> Θα χάσει η Βενετιά βελόνι!







> Τί να κάνουμε ρε Γρηγόρη, δεν είμαστε όλοι αλτρουιστές σαν εσένα ούτε...μακρύφθαλμοι.
> Πάντως την Ιταλία δεν την αποκλείει ο cn-resource, αντίθετα αποκλείει την...χώρα του και δυο γειτονικές...:
> Excludes: Thailand, China, India
> 
> Αυτό που δεν θες να καταλάβεις είναι ότι το πρόβλημά μου είναι:
> το δούλεμα που μου 'ριξε (περίμενε λίγο ακόμα, περίμενε λίγο ακόμα να περάσουν οι 60 μέρες, μέχρι που πέρασαν)
> *δεύτερο δούλεμα (θα σου το ξαναστείλω...τι στο καλό; πάλι χάθηκε;;; δεύτερη φορά;;;; )*
> τρίτο δούλεμα όταν άρχισα να ζητάω τα λεφτά μου πίσω: "λείπει το αφεντικό"
> γράψιμο: απ' όταν άρχισα να ζητάω τα χρήματα, περιέργως, αργούσε πάρα πολύ να απαντήσει σε αντίθεση με πριν...
> ...



και ειδικότερα τα τελευταία... δείχνουν ότι ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΞΑΝΑΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ... (αυτές έλαβες σήμερα αν δεν το κατάλαβες)... αλλά ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟ (?) ΣΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΩΡΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ!!! Και ΜΗΝ θεωρείς ότι ελπίζει να του πληρωσεις κιόλας την δεύτερη λόγο "φιλοτιμίας" σου! Απλά σου έστειλε το ΔΩΡΟ τελευταίας επαφής μαζί σου!  :Biggrin:  

Δεν γνωρίζω ΑΝ έχεις ποτέ δοκιμάσει έστω να πουλήσεις κάτι μέσω Ebay... πράγμα που από όσα έχεις γράψει προς στιγμήν μου αφήνει το περιθώριο λογικής να πω με αρκετή βεβαιότητα, ΟΧΙ πριν καν μου το πεις εσύ!  Αν το ειχες κάνει θα μάθαινες και το τι ένας πωλητής έχει ως "δυνατότητες" να κάνει όταν για παράδειγμα θέλει να αποφεύγει στο μέλλον έναν ΜΗ μλακά που είναι & ΟΧΙ λίγο χαζούλης κιόλας, σαν εκείνον όπως λες! Δίκο έχεις... υπάρχουν και ΑΛΛΟΙ κινέζοι πωλητές... για να αγοράσεις! Μάλλον πιστεύεις ότι στην κίνα όποιος θέλει στήνει και ένα μαγαζί στο Ebay? Κάποια ημέρα θα διαπιστώσεις ΑΝ διαβάζεις τα χαρτάκια που στέλνουν μαζί με τα προϊόντα σου, ή στους φακέλλους τους αποστολείς... ότι συμπτωματικά για κάθε 20-30+ 'άλλους' πωλητές... αντιστοιχεί μάλλον ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΑΣ και ένα "μαγαζί" πραγματικό! Αν σε μπλοκάρει ΕΝΑΣ... ως αγοραστή... σύντομα δεν θα αγοράζεις από πολλούς άλλους... και δεν θα ξέρεις το γιατί!!! Αλλά αυτά είναι σαφώς "ψιλά" γράμματα για έναν ΜΗ ΜΛΑΚΑ & ΛΙΓΟ... σαφώς όχι χαζό, αλλά ΓΑΤΟΥΛΗ Έλληνα!   





> Ωραία, για πες τι λάθος έκανα εγώ στην παραγγελία μου απ' τον cn-resource, το οποίο εσύ έκανες σωστά;
> 
> 
> Αν, αντί να πίνεις, διάβαζες, θα 'χες διαβάσει κι αυτό:
> 
> ...και δεν θα 'γραφες ό,τι έγραψες:
> 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον και το πιοτί που πίνεις, από Κίνα είναι.




Δεν έκανες κανένα λάθος! υπομονή και εμπιστοσύνη ΔΕΝ έχεις! Συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερεες οικογένειες αναποδιές, που ΔΕΝ οφείλονται σε απατεώνες απέναντί τους... άλλα και "στο μπάχαλο του σπιτιού τους" ίσως!!! 

Ταυτόχρονα προσπάθησε να δεις γιατί ενώ όπως θεωρείς ΑΛΛΟΣ πίνει... ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΣΥ ΜΕΘΑΣ!!!

----------


## SRF

> Αναφερω για την δικη μου περιπτωση οτι ενημερωσα τον πωλητη οτι παρελαβα (μετα απο 2 μηνες) τον φορτιστη αλλα πλεον δεν τον χρειαζομαι
> διοτι εχω αγορασει απο αλλου. Μου ζητησε να πληρωσω 10GBP που ειναι περιπου η μιση αξια του φορτιστη και να στειλω και email στο hkrswebform@ebay.com
> ωστε να αφαιρεσουν την ουδετερη αξιολογηση που του ειχα κανει, αν και εχω κανει follow up.
> 
> Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι δικαιο αφου το προτεινε και ο ιδιος. 
> 
> Δημητρης



Σαφεστατα αν ειδικά στο πρότεινε αυτός μόνος του... που δείχνει ότι ούτε αυτοί είναι "απατεώνες" ή "παράλογοι" νομίζω! Μάλλον με μια καλύτερη συνεννόηση & υπομονή, χωρίς 'πρεσβείες' - 'θα σου στείλω τον Σούμο Νο 2' - 'το θέλω εχθές', ή ότι ανάλογο υποθετικό & υπερβολικό θα έβαζα, θα λύνονταν τα όποια προβλήματα καλύτερα... τελικά?

----------


## Panoss

> Εντάξει μην το θεσφατοποιούμε κιόλας! 
> Δεν λέει ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ποτέ ψέμματα!!!



Μού 'πε ότι θα παραλάβω, το πολύ, 25 μέρες μετά από την παραγγελία: Estimated between *Mon. 1 Apr. and Mon. 15* *Apr**.
*Άντε, πες ότι από μέσα γράφει: other country: 20-45days, εδώ περιλαμβάνει την Ελλάδα.
Παρέλαβα μετά από...4 μήνες. Παραβίασε και τις 25 μέρες και τις 45.
ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑ;;;;;  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Θα μου πείτε, δεν φταίει εαυτός αλλά το ταχυδρομείο...Στα @@ μας...
Μπορούσε πολύ απλά να γράψει: ημερομηνία παραλαβής: άγνωστη λόγω ταχυδρομείων.

Αν το 'ξερα, δεν θα έκανα την παραγγελία...εννοείται...

Αυτό που με ενόχλησε, το επαναλαμβάνω μπας και το χωνέψετε όσοι φοβάστε μην...χάσετε τους...κινέζους πωλητές :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  (τι γελοίο θεέ μου...) είναι η αγένειά του: o χλευασμός, η ειρωνεία.
Γι αυτό απορρίπτεται από μένα.


Επίσης, μού 'πε ότι θα μου επιστρέψει τα λεφτά μου.
Από τότε, ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση, δεν απάντησε σε μήνυμά μου.
Φυσικά...επιστροφή χρημάτων δεν έγινε ποτέ...
Να υποθέσω...ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑ;;;

----------


## moutoulos

> Παρέλαβα μετά από...4 μήνες. Παραβίασε και τις 25 μέρες και τις 45.
> ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑ;;;;; 
> Θα μου πείτε, δεν φταίει εαυτός αλλά το ταχυδρομείο...* Στα @@ μας...*
> Μπορούσε πολύ απλά να γράψει: ημερομηνία παραλαβής: άγνωστη λόγω ταχυδρομείων.



Όπως είχε πει και ο Sakis, το να πίνεις υγρά ηλεκτρολυτικών δεν θα σε οδηγήσουν 
σε καλό. Το παραπάνω που γράφεις είναι παράνοια, και πέρα απο κάθε λογική ...





> *Φυσικά...επιστροφή χρημάτων* δεν έγινε ποτέ...
> Να υποθέσω...ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑ;;;



Γιατί να σου επιστρέψει χρήματα ?, αφού τελικά βλέπεις οτι σου τα είχε στείλει.

Πάντως με επιβεβαιώνεις συνέχεια ... (ποστ 15):




> Δυστυχώς οσοι δεν έχετε περάσει απο το στάδιο του seller δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε και 
> πολλά. *Αντιστρέψτε τους όρους και ελάτε εσείς στην θέση του seller* να δούμε τι 
> επιστροφές, και γενικά τι κινήσεις θα κάνατε. Οι Κινέζοι το έχουμε πει. Είναι οι καλύτεροι 
> επαγγελματίες. Ασφαλώς και οχι όλοι. Αυτοί που δεν είναι, φαίνονται απο την "εισαγωγή".



---------------------------------------------
Εγώ παραιτούμαι. Καλή συνέχεια ...

----------


## Panoss

> Όπως είχε πει και ο Sakis, το να πίνεις υγρά ηλεκτρολυτικών δεν θα σε οδηγήσουν 
> σε καλό. Το παραπάνω που γράφεις είναι παράνοια, και πέρα απο κάθε λογική ...




Κι εσύ Γρηγόρη, όχι άλλο στον ήλιο...αφού σε χαλάει δεν το βλέπεις;





> Γιατί να σου επιστρέψει χρήματα ?, αφού τελικά βλέπεις οτι σου τα είχε στείλει.




Όταν του ζήτησα τα χρήματα και *συμφώνησε* να μου τα επιστρέψει, δεν μου 'χαν έρθει ακόμα τα πράγματα λέμε...
Κουρκούτι στον έχει κάνει...τον..όποιον...εγκέφαλο...





> Πάντως με επιβεβαιώνεις συνέχεια ... (ποστ 15):




Όχι στον ήλιο λέμεεεε....





> ---------------------------------------------
> Εγώ παραιτούμαι. Καλή συνέχεια ...



Οι απαντήσεις σου μου 'χαν δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είσαι ήδη παραιτημένος.

----------


## leosedf

FYI παρακολουθείστε φακελάκι που έστειλα το οποίο προοριζόταν για Καναδά και από λάθος το έστειλα Αμερική https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfi...=RE319279259GR
Έχει πλάκα και θέλω να δω τι θα κάνει το USPS. Jamaica NY έχω πάει πάντως και ένοιωσα ΠΟΛΥ περίεργα γιατί μέσα σε χιλιάδες κόσμο στην αγορά ήμουν ο ΜΟΝΟΣ λευκός.....

----------


## moutoulos

Το πολύ πολύ να σου επιστραφεί το πακέτο απο Jamaica, με αλλαγμένο το περιτύλιγμα  ... :Lol: 

cannabis_green.jpg

----------


## leosedf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8sd6awQyC8  Χαράλαbob μαρλεϊδης
Γρηγόρη δεν είναι η γνωστή jamaica που ξέρουμε αλλά περιοχή της NY.
Εκτός απο το περιτύλιγμα και μια σημείωση "που πα ρε καραμήτρο?"

----------


## GSR600

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε μια συμβουλή σχετικά με μια αγορά που εκανα. Ο πωλητης είναι ο goldpart(45424) με 99%.
Έκανα μια παραγγελία στις 13 Ιουνίου 5 προϊόντα (2 flux paste,1 προσελα,και κάτι άλλα μικροπραγματα).Έπειτα απο e-mail που του έστειλα στις 15 Ιουλίου μου απάντησε το εξής:
i'm sorry to tell you this package was send back to us ,because it has paste in the package we will send the package again by hongkong post asap. is that ok?waiting for your reply sorry for the problem.sorry for any inconvenience.regards.
Του απάντησα οκ να το ξαναστειλει με hongkong post.Αλλά μονο αν μου δώσει tracking number αλλιώς να μου κάνει refund.
Ολα καλα και μου απαντα:we will send the package again by hongkong post asap you can ask the tracking number in two days .
Στις 19 ιουλιου μου στελνει το tracking number.
hi,friend yes.your order includes Total 5 items in one package .
the tracking number is:RF152106557SG
you can check it on the website:http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml
have a nice day.
Ομως παρατηρω οτι το tracking number δεν ειναι απο hongkong post και του το λεω.
και μου απαντά:
hi,friend sorry for the problem. i have made a mistake .i just contact the post office again and check it for you the tracking number of the package is:RT184649395HK
you can check it on the website:http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml
sorry for any inconvenience.
Εχθές εμφανίστηκε το tracking number στο συγκεκριμένο site.
Και ρωτάω περιμένω να έρθει η με κοροϊδεύει ο τύπος?Σήμερα λήγουν οι 45 μέρες. :Confused1:

----------


## chip

RT184649395HK
View Official Data
Hong Kong
Normal Tracking
Greece(Modify)
Not Found
null, The item (RT184649395HK) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 27-Jul-2013.
Transporting


δες τι σου γραφει το ταχυδρομείο.... NOT FOUND.... και απο οτι καταλαβαινω παει για επιστροφή στο hong kong... τι φταιει ο κινέζος (?)... Το παρακολουθούσες τι έγραφε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες? Δευτέρα πήγαινε με αυτό στο ταχυδρομείο.....

Να το πούμε απλά πλέον οταν παραγγέλνουμε από ebay πρέπει να λαβαίνουμε υπόψην μας και το ρισκο των ταχυδρομείων μας.... :Sad:  χωρις βεβαια να σημαίνει οτι ολοι στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου είναι αγιόπουλα... απλά η πιθανότητα να μη φτάσει λόγω ταχυδρομείων είναι ποιο μεγάλη από το να πέσεις σε απαταιώνα Κινέζο.... 

Αυτό αφορά κυρίως τις περιπτώσεις του Buy it now... γιατί οταν κάτι πχ ξέρουμε οτι εχει αξια 30 δολάρια και ειναι σε δημοπρασία με εκίνηση 0,99 δολάρια και φαίνεται οτι δεν εχει χτυπάει κανείς την δημοπρασία αυτή και είναι και free shipping... εκει πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοί....

----------


## makocer

κατα τη γνωμη μου ο πωλητης τα εχει στειλει - δεν νομιζω να ρισκαρει αρνητικη
η 'συνομιλια' εγινε μεσω email η μεσω ebay? (contact seller)
ειναι βασικο να ειμαστε τυπικοι και οι ανταλλαγες μυνηματων να ειναι στο ebay για να ειμαστε καλυμενοι στις κακοτοπιες

edit > το δεμα απ οτι δειχνει η αναφορα πιο πανω ειναι ακομα στο HK (27/8/13 ) και ετοιμαζεται για αναχωρηση -οποτε κανα 10ημερο το θες ακομα....
αν εχεις αμφιβολιες και/ή το ποσο ειναι μεγαλο,ανοιξε θεμα στο ebay και ειδοποιησε τον πωλητη οτι με την παραλαβη θα το κλεισεις και θα δωσεις θετικη....

----------


## savnik

> RT184649395HK
> View Official Data
> Hong Kong
> Normal Tracking
> Greece(Modify)
> Not Found
> null, The item (RT184649395HK) is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 27-Jul-2013.
> Transporting
> 
> ...



Το δέμα του θα φύγει από το Hong Kong μάλλον σήμερα όπως γράφει.
Άρα περίπου σε μια εβδομάδα θα είναι εδώ.

*Destination - Greece*
*The item (RT184649395HK) will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Jul-2013*

----------


## ultra

Αν ληγουν σημερα οι 45 μερες, ανοιξε προεραιτικα ενα dispute στο ebay ΑΜΕΣΑ.
ΑΥτο θα δωσει χρονο στο δεμα να ερθει, και απο την αλλη αν δεν ερθει εχεις δικαιωμα να zητησεις τα λεφτα σου.
Μην την πατησεις οπως ο panoss...

----------


## tasosmos

Για να φτασει μαλλον για περισσοτερο απο βδομαδα το κοβω να θελει... Καλοκαιρι + ΕΛΤΑ= μπαχαλο.

Τεσπα ο πωλητης προφανως στο εστειλε αφου σου εδωσε και tracking #, αν υπαρξει καποιο περαιτερω προβλημα αυτο δεν θα οφειλεται σε εκεινον. 
Οσον αφορα το αρχικο προβλημα οκ, λαθη γινονται, το θεμα ειναι αν υπαρχει συνεννοηση κι αν βγαζεις ακρη.

Απο τον συγκεκριμενο πωλητη παντως εχω αγορασει μερικες φορες και οποτε υπηρξε το παραμικρο ερωτημα/θεμα λυθηκε αμεσα κατοπιν επικοινωνιας.

----------


## GSR600

Eυχαριστω για τις συμβουλες παιδια,ευτυχως εχουμε και το οπλο των feedback.Δεν νομιζω να ρισκαρει να φαει 5 αρνητικα ψηφαλακια.
Εχω καμια 250αρια αγορες απο ebay καιδεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε να ανοιξω dispute.Αν το ανοιξω πρεπει να το κανω και για τα πεντε προιοντα ξεχωριστα?
Αμα το δει ο κινεζος δεν θα τα παρει στην κρανα που του εκανα dispute?

Μακαρι να ερθουν γιατι εχω ξεμεινει και απο flux paste to kerato...(asxeto)

*Λοιπον ανοιξα 5 cases για καθε προιον ξεχωριστα και μολις τα παραλαβω θα τις κλεισω.Ελπιζω να μην εκανα καμια πατατα.

----------


## leosedf

> FYI παρακολουθείστε φακελάκι που έστειλα το οποίο προοριζόταν για Καναδά και από λάθος το έστειλα Αμερική https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfi...=RE319279259GR
> Έχει πλάκα και θέλω να δω τι θα κάνει το USPS. Jamaica NY έχω πάει πάντως και ένοιωσα ΠΟΛΥ περίεργα γιατί μέσα σε χιλιάδες κόσμο στην αγορά ήμουν ο ΜΟΝΟΣ λευκός.....



Χμμμμμμ τελικά..... Πήγε στον Καναδά!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Χμμμμμμ τελικά..... Πήγε στον Καναδά!!



Φαινόταν έντονα το CANADA; Λες να το έβαλαν σε λάθος σάκο από εδώ;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Eυχαριστω ..............back.*Δεν νομιζω να ρισκαρει να φαει 5 αρνητικα ψηφαλακια*.
> Ε.................................................  .......................ην εκανα καμια πατατα.



Μετράνε για ένα.

----------


## leosedf

> Φαινόταν έντονα το CANADA; Λες να το έβαλαν σε λάθος σάκο από εδώ;



Όχι είχα κάνει λάθος και έγραψα ΕΓΩ USA αφού το έψαξα.... Και όντως πήγε εκεί αλλά προφανώς το πήραν χαμπάρι και το έστειλαν εκεί.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Όχι είχα κάνει λάθος και έγραψα ΕΓΩ USA αφού το έψαξα...



Συστημένο γράμμα <50gr από συνοικιακό ΕΛΤΑ Αθήνα κατάθεση Δευτέρα, παραδόθηκε Σάββατο στην Καλιφόρνια (κόστος €4.40). 

Συστημένο δέμα από Hong Hong (μικρό βάρος, μικρή αξία, κόστος αποστολής $9) παρακολούθησα την πορεία του έως την τοπική διανομή, άργησε το ειδοποιητήριο, βρήκα 2 λάθος γράμματα στην πολυκατοικία, κατάλαβα ότι ο ταχυδρόμος μας είναι σε άδεια, το αναζήτησα, την επόμενη το πήρα από το ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## kioan

Πριν μερικές μέρες έλαβα ένα δέμα με κάτι εξαρτήματα που είχα αγοράσει στις 19/05/2013 από ebay.
Το πακέτο είχε αποσταλεί μέσω Hong Kong Post και η ημερομηνία της αποστολής ήταν 20/05/2013 (δηλαδή έκανε σχεδόν 10 εβδομάδες να φτάσει  :Blink:  )


Εν τω μεταξύ, περίπου 5 εβδομάδες μετά την αγορά, είχα επικοινωνήσει με τον πωλητή (ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως είχε 98.6% feedback) και είχε προτείνει να μου επιστρέψει όλο το ποσό. Του ζήτησα να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα και τελικά στις 04/07/2013 μου το επέστρεψε.


Σήμερα τελικά του το ξαναπλήρωσα  :Smile:

----------

GeorgeVita (31-07-13), 

moutoulos (31-07-13), 

sotron1 (31-07-13), 

SRF (31-07-13)

----------


## leosedf

Σήμερα μου ήρθαν 3.5Ε στο paypal ως refund... Ο Γερμανός που πήρα ένα καρούλι με πυκνωτές είχε 10 ευρώ μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα αλλά του κόστισε 6.5, οπότε μου έδωσε τα 3.5 πίσω (χωρίς φυσικά να του πω κάτι). Και απ' ότι είδα άλλαξε και τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα σε 6.5

Σπάνιο, συνήθως τα κρατάνε και δεν λένε τίποτα.

----------


## savnik

> Σήμερα μου ήρθαν 3.5Ε στο paypal ως refund... Ο Γερμανός που πήρα ένα καρούλι με πυκνωτές είχε 10 ευρώ μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα αλλά του κόστισε 6.5, οπότε μου έδωσε τα 3.5 πίσω (χωρίς φυσικά να του πω κάτι). Και απ' ότι είδα άλλαξε και τα μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα σε 6.5
> 
> Σπάνιο, συνήθως τα κρατάνε και δεν λένε τίποτα.



Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα το ίδιο με Γερμανό.

----------


## manos_3

Εγώ παράγγειλα μια motherboard για laptop από ΕΒΑΥ και ο πωλητής ήταν αμερικάνος...
Πανω στον ένα μήνα τα ψιλοέπαιξε το laptop και του έστειλα μύνημα να μου δώσει πίσω τα λεφτά μου και να του στείλω πίσω τη μητρική...!!!
Μου έβαλε αμέσως τα χρήματα στο paypal και όταν του είπα για να του τη στείλω πίσω μου είπε να τη κρατήσω!!!!
Και τελικά, απ΄ότι νομίζω, πρέπει να έφτεγε ο φορτιστής του γιατί τα έπαιξε τελευταία...!!!
Συμπέρασμα...Τo laptop δουλεύει και πήρα πίσω τα λεφτά μου!

----------


## moutoulos

> Συμπέρασμα...Τo laptop δουλεύει και πήρα πίσω τα λεφτά μου!



Βασικά αυτό δεν είναι συμπέρασμα, αλλά μια κατάσταση που δημιούργησες ... άθελά σου ?.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι άλλο, αλλά δεν το λεω γιατί μπορεί να παρεξηγηθώ. Μήπως σκέφτηκες
να του επιστρέψεις τα χρήματα, εφόσον τελικά το λάθος είναι δικό σου ?.

----------

SRF (13-08-13)

----------


## makocer

....και να ζητησεις μια συγγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια?!
πολλα τετοια διαβαζω τελευταια σε διαφορα φορουμ και μας βλεπω μονιμα στις 'εξαιρεσεις'.......

----------


## plouf

επισης εφοσον ηθελες τα χρηματα σου πίσω. τωρα πρεπει να τα δώσεις και εσυ..

----------


## manos_3

Το σκέφτηκα αλλά που ξέρω σίγουρα ότι το πρόβλημα που είχα μπορεί να επανεμφανιστεί;;;;Να έχει δηλαδή πρόβλημα η μητρική που μπορεί να ξαναεμφανιστεί;

----------


## antanas

Δείτε και μια δική μου συναλλαγή πολύ πρόσφατη ενός φορτιστή GPS αξίας 4,99$. Μετά από 40 ημέρες  και αφού δεν είχε έρθει η παραγγελία τον ενημερώνω και του λέω ότι θα περιμένω ακόμη μια εβδομάδα και αφού τον ξαναενημερώσω θα αφήσω τα σχόλια μου.Συμφώνησε αφού μου ζήτησε συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.Αφήνω και περνάνε άλλες 15 ημέρες και αφού η παραγγελία δεν φάνηκε  τον ξαναενημερώνω.Μου ζήτησε ξανά συγγνώμη και με ρωτάει τι θέλω να κάνει, να μου επιστρέψει τα χρήματα ή να μου ξαναστείλει το αντικείμενο.Του απαντάω "κάνε ότι πιο ανώδυνο είναι για σένα".Μου λέει σου επιστρέφω  τα  χρήματα και να κοιτάξω τον λογαριασμό μου.Επειδή όπως ξέρετε τα χρήματα από επιστροφή αργούν 3-4 ημέρες να μπουν στον λογαριασμό και περιμένοντας να βεβαιωθώ ότι όντως τα επέστρεψε, στις 61 μέρες εμφανίζετε η παραγγελία .Τα χρήματα όντως επιστράφηκαν.Ενημερώνω τον πωλητή  ότι τελικά έλαβα την παραγγελία μετά από 61 ημέρες και να μου πει που μπορώ να του επιστρέψω τα χρήματα.Μου απάντησε με το παρακάτω email.

Dear my friend,
I am highly admired your manner and efforts to keep my benefit in mind. But it delays so much.
So just take the item as a gift. No need to pay us back. 
it will be happy if you will come back to our store again in the future. Now we change the shipping by Swiss post,You know Swiss post? it is faster than CHina post and HK post. 
Take care my friend!

Αφού τον ευχαρίστησα για το δώρο και ότι να είναι σίγουρος ότι θα επιλέξω ξανά το κατάστημα του για μελλοντικές μου αγορές μου απαντάει με το επόμενο email.

Hi Antonis
I am Lee. Nice to hear that, I like your manner! Such a good man. Can we make friend? could you let me know your availble mail address or skype ?

Και έτσι γίναμε και φιλαράκια!
Εδώ να πω ότι μετά από δεκάδες αγορές από  e-bay και free standard shipping και προσέχοντας πάρα πολύ από πού αγοράζω, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που καθυστέρησε τόσο πολύ παραγγελία και ότι επίσης δεν έχω χάσει παραγγελία εκτός ελάχιστων περιπτώσεων  (2-3) που μετά από συνεννόηση με τους πωλητές δόθηκε λύση.

----------


## SRF

> Εγώ παράγγειλα μια motherboard για laptop από ΕΒΑΥ και ο πωλητής ήταν αμερικάνος...
> Πανω στον ένα μήνα τα ψιλοέπαιξε το laptop και του έστειλα μύνημα να μου δώσει πίσω τα λεφτά μου και να του στείλω πίσω τη μητρική...!!!
> Μου έβαλε αμέσως τα χρήματα στο paypal και όταν του είπα για να του τη στείλω πίσω μου είπε να τη κρατήσω!!!!
> Και τελικά, απ΄ότι νομίζω, πρέπει να έφτεγε ο φορτιστής του γιατί τα έπαιξε τελευταία...!!!
> 
> 
> *Συμπέρασμα...Τo laptop δουλεύει και πήρα πίσω τα λεφτά μου*!



Πραγματικά το συμπέρασμα είναι εκπληκτικό! Και είναι σε αγαστή αρμονία με το γνωμικό της υπογραφής σου επίσης, ως... απόδειξή του!!! 




> Πρόσεξε,εάν συνεχίσεις να ΕΙΣΑΙ,
> ότι, όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι,τότε σίγουρα, θα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ,
> ότι, όλοι οι άνθρωποι,και τότε, Θα ΕΧΕΙΣ,
> ότι, και όλοι οι άνθρωποι.
> δηλαδή, Τίποτα!

----------


## giwrgosss

οκ .... ο πελάτης εχει παντα δικιο ... πάντα ? είμαι υπερ των πελατών , ΑΛΛΑ ... ειμαι και υπερ στο να εφαρμοστεί ακομα και στα πραγματικά καταστήματα απ τους εμπορικούς συλλόγους και  κλπ blacklisted πελατών , σκεφτείτε τώρα με το σκεπτικό του Μανώλη , και να πάει να κάνει κάποιος μια τεχνικη εργασία στο σπιτι του η σε μια συσκευή του η οτιδήποτε άλλο ... θα χάσεις χρόνο καύσιμα πιθανόν μια άλλη δουλειά εξαιτίας του και δεν θα πάρεις φράγκο στο τέλος ... blacklist με την μια , στα 3 points καίγεσαι , και απο κει που του άλλαζαν μια πρίζα με 10-15e να του την αλλάζουν 80e παράδειγμα , να δεις πως θα στρώσουν χαρακτήρα ...

----------


## dalai

> Το σκέφτηκα αλλά που ξέρω σίγουρα ότι το πρόβλημα που είχα μπορεί να επανεμφανιστεί;;;;Να έχει δηλαδή πρόβλημα η μητρική που μπορεί να ξαναεμφανιστεί;



Αμα ξαναεμφανιστει ,τα ζητας και παλι πισω...

----------

SRF (13-08-13)

----------


## manos_3

ο πωλητής έγραφε στη περιγραφή του ότι εγγυάται επιστροφή χρημάτων αν παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα η μητρική σε ένα μήνα!
Εμένα μου παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα σε 28 μερες...γι αυτό και μου επέστρεψε τα χρήματα.....!!!!Το laptop επανήλθε σε λειτουργία μετά από 5 μέρες!!!Αν του επέστρεφα τα λεφτά και μου ξαναχάλαγε θα μου τα επέστρεφε πίσω αφού η εγγύηση λίγει πάνω στο μήνα;Όχι!!!!
Το θέμα έκλεισε εκεί!

----------


## kioan

> ο πωλητής έγραφε στη περιγραφή του ότι εγγυάται επιστροφή χρημάτων αν παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα η μητρική σε ένα μήνα!
> Εμένα μου παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα σε 28 μερες...γι αυτό και μου επέστρεψε τα χρήματα.....!!!!



Βέβαια το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε δεν ήταν της μητρικής:




> Και τελικά, απ΄ότι νομίζω, πρέπει να έφτεγε ο φορτιστής του γιατί τα έπαιξε τελευταία...!!!




Με παρόμοια λογική, αν στις 28 μέρες ξεκίναγε απεργίες η ΔΕΗ και υπήρχε blackout, ο πωλητής θα έπρεπε να στείλει αποζημίωση  :Lol:

----------


## mtzag

και που το ξερεται οτι δεν φταιει η μητρικη ? εγω ειχα μητρικη laptop που επαιζε χαλουσε ανα διαστηματα ενος μηνα μεχρι που παρεδωσε πνευμα μετα απο 1 χρονο.
Ειτανε προβλημα μαλλον on board καρτας γραφικων

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν φταιει ο πωλητης αν πας να επισκευασεις κατι και δεν ξερεις καν τι φταιει απο το συστημα. 
Αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος καλυτερα ασε τα πειραματα και πηγαινε το σε καποιον που να ξερει τι κανει.

----------


## makocer

> και που το ξερεται οτι δεν φταιει η μητρικη ? εγω ειχα μητρικη laptop που επαιζε χαλουσε ανα διαστηματα ενος μηνα μεχρι που παρεδωσε πνευμα μετα απο 1 χρονο.
> Ειτανε προβλημα μαλλον on board καρτας γραφικων



δεν ειπαμε τιποτα εμεις.....





> ..............Και τελικά, απ΄ότι νομίζω, πρέπει να έφτεγε ο φορτιστής του γιατί τα έπαιξε τελευταία...!!!
> Συμπέρασμα...Τo laptop δουλεύει και πήρα πίσω τα λεφτά μου!



μ αυτο το σκεπτικο θα πρεπει να περνουμε τα πραγματα χωρις να πληρωνουμε γιατι που ξερεις μπορει σε 1 μηνα -5 χρονια να χαλασει!

αστο Μανωλη απο την κρητη - δεν το σωζεις......

----------


## leosedf

> Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα το ίδιο με Γερμανό.



http://stores.ebay.com/Electronic-Co...p2047675.l2563 αυτό είναι το shop που πήρα.

----------


## john_b

Δεν είναι και φτηνός. Οι κινέζοι με 8-9 ευρώ σου στέλνουν μια "νταλίκα" ηλεκτρολυτικούς ας πούμε.

----------


## leosedf

Εξαρτάται από το τι ψάχνεις,5000 πυκνωτές που πήρα το είχε πιο φτηνά (3.99Ε) από Κινέζο και πιο γνωστής μάρκας.
10.5ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά samsung 1nF

----------


## chip

ιδιαίτερα στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς οι τιμές (και η ποιότητα) έχουν τεράστια απόκλιση ανάλογα με τη μάρκα... άλλο να σου πουλάνε πχ panasonic, sanyo, nichicon, rubycon κλπ... και άλλο να σου πουλάνε chongΧ, jun fu, topmay κλπ....

----------


## john_b

Έλα και έχω πάρει chongΧ, τι παίζει μ αυτούς;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110946655519...84.m1497.l2649

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις...

----------


## chip

Φθηνοί made in china πυκνωτές...
Γενικά αν βάλεις φθηνό κινέζικο πυκνωτή σε μια κατασκευή με ένα arduino ή σε ένα ενισχυτάκι 10W ή ένα τροφοδοτικό των 500mA μια χαρά θα παίξουν...
Αν πας να τους βάλεις στον high end ενισχυτή εκεί θα χάσεις σε απόδοση... αν δεν έχεις μουσικό αυτί βέβαια μπορεί να μην το καταλάβεις....
Αν πάλι τους βάλεις σε ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό ή σε μια μητρική θα ζήσουν 1-2 χρόνια και θα χαλάσουν (βιαίως ή απλά βγάζοντας υγρά ή και απλά δεν θα δουλεύουν καλά) ενώ ένας επώνυμος θα ζούσε ανάλογα με τον τύπο 10-30 χρόνια....

Θεωρώ μακράν καλύτερη επιλογή να αγοράσει κανείς πυκνωτές Lelon (taiwan) και jammicon που έχουν τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά στην Ελλάδα και συχνά σε πολύ καλή τιμή....

βέβαια κι εγώ μπορεί να πάρω αυτούς τους chongX αλλά στην πόλη μου δεν έχουν τα καταστήματα πυκνωτές είτε μπορεί να μου δώσουν πυκνωτή 22μF/25V noname με 20 λεπτά...!!!!

----------


## john_b

Έτσι όπως τα λες, με καλύπτουν. Να έχω να υπάρχουν στο συρτάρι για καμιά κατασκευούλα. Πήρα και αντιστάσεις, διάφορα τραντζίστορ, φωτοδιόδους, διόδους, λεντ, ζένερ και λοιπά βασικα για ένα συρτάρι. Αυτά από δω θέλουν μισό μηνιάτικο να μαζευτούνε. Είπα να ξαναπιάσω τα ηλεκτρονικά τώρα στα γεράματα μην τα πληρώσουμε και βαπορίσια όμως.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεδομενου οτι μενεις και αθηνα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ΔΕΝ θα λεγα οτι ειναι σημαντικα ακριβοτερα τα κοινα εξαρτηματα στα ντοπια μαγαζια...

----------


## john_b

Τώρα για 5 2Ν2222 θα ήθελα 7 ευρώ και με 8 ευρώ πήρα ένα σετ με πάρα πολλά μέσα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και 20 τεμάχια 2Ν2222! Δεν σκοπεύω να κάνω μανάρια τους έλληνες πωλητές, εκτός και αν η τιμή μου φανή τίμια.

----------


## tasosmos

1,4 το κομματι; Δεν εχω παρει 2Ν2222 τελευταια αλλα οντως πολλα μου φαινονται... Μαλλον πρεπει να αλλαξεις μαγαζι asap!
πχ (πρωτο Ελλ. link απο google): http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Tranzisto...41.642077.html

----------


## leosedf

Όντως, εγώ τα παίρνω 3σεντ από το Μαρμαρά. Σε SMD, αλλά και through hole δεν είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά.


edit


Έχουν διαφορά.
http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...=12082&lang=gr
http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...d=3333&lang=gr

Συμπέρασμα, αγοράζετε smd.

----------


## tasosmos

Πιθανως να τα εχει τοσο ακριβοτερα επειδη ειναι σε TO-18, αν φερνει σε ΤΟ-92 (πλαστικα, πιθανως απο αλλη εταιρια) φανταζομαι θα ειναι πιο φτηνα. 
Τεσπα οπως και να εχει παιρνεις κανα BC αμα θες μικρο through-hole, αφου στο 90% των περιπτωσεων να ανοιγοκλεινεις κανα ρευμα θες χωρις ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις...

----------


## john_b

Δες εδώ:
http://venieris.com/ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑΗΛΕΚΤ...2/Default.aspx

Ακόμη και με 45 λεπτά που έβαλες, τα 20 κομμάτια κάνουν 9 ευρώ. Εγώ πήρα πράγμα (360 κομάτια διάφορα) με αυτά τα λεφτά:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121085732961...84.m1497.l2649

----------


## chip

φυσικα συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα.. συγκρίνεις το μεταλικό 2n2222 κατασκευής telefunken (κορυφαιο) με το τελευταίο κινέζικης κατασκευής πλαστικό 2n2222
Δεν λέω οτι για να οδηγησεις ledakia η κανα ρελεδακι δεν κανει το κινεζικο... αλλα να καταλαβαινουμε τη διαφορά...

----------


## kioan

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Panoss
> 
> 
> Ανησυχείς μη σταματήσουν να στέλνουν Ελλάδα οι κινέζοι;
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί όχι; Πάρα πολλοί πωλητές έχουν σταματήσει να στέλνουν στην Ιταλία λόγω του μεγάλου ποσοστού χαμένων πακέτων



Τελικά το είδα σήμερα για πρώτη φορά:

----------

bchris (18-10-13)

----------


## JOUN

^^ Σε τι πραγμα;

----------


## john_b

Ωχ, ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα, ακολουθούμε τα χνάρια των Ιταλών...

----------


## sotron1

> Ωχ, ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα, ακολουθούμε τα χνάρια των Ιταλών...



Welcome to twilight zone.

----------


## kioan

> ^^ Σε τι πραγμα;



Ανταλλακτικά για κινητό τηλέφωνο







> Ωχ, ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα, ακολουθούμε τα χνάρια των Ιταλών...



Αφιερωμένο σε όσους θεωρούσαν τους κινέζουν ηλίθιους!

----------


## sotron1

Κλέψιμο, αρπαχτές και σε λίγο εάν μάθουμε πώς να γίνουμε μαφία.
Συμπλήρωση του μηνύματος 182.

----------


## leosedf

Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι οι ταχυδρομικοί υπάλληλοι καβατζώνουν οτιδήποτε δεν είναι συστημένο, βέβαια χτες που είπα σε έναν Κινέζο ότι δε μου ήρθε μου είπε ότι τα περνάν από έλεγχο αλλά αν ένας ατζέντης έχει πρόβλημα (έστω και σε ένα από τα δέματα του) του τα γυρίζουν ΟΛΑ πίσω. Έτσι έγινε και με το δικό μου που τους γύρισε πίσω και μου το ξανά στείλανε με άλλον.
Συνήθως όλοι εκεί έχουν ανθρώπους που μαζεύουν δέματα και τα πάνε στο ταχυδρομείο γι' αυτούς μαζεμένα.

----------


## mtzag

πιστευω οτι υπαρχουνε κλεφτες στα ελληνικα ταχυδρομεια-τελωνειο και κλεβουνε οτι τους αρεσει και δεν εχει tracking.
Μερικα δεματα τα κλεβουνε και απο το γραματοκιβωτιο περαστικοι... γιατι οι ταχυδρομοι πετανε τα δεματα χωρις να τους νοιαζει αμα τα κλεψει περαστικος

----------


## sotron1

Έτσι ακριβώς, τα πετάνε, και εάν περάσει κάποιος περαστικός και δει έναν χονδρούτσικο φάκελο ίσως τον βουτήξει. Μετά καθόμαστε και περιμένουμε το δέμα μας, ή λέμε μας το έφαγε ο κινέζος.

----------


## stinger

καποιοι ταχυδρομοι συνηθιζουν να αφηνουν το δεμα στο γραμματοκιβωτιο  και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις που δεν χωραει το στριμωχνουν και μπορει να εξεχει και λιγο εξω..
επειδη κι εγω ειχα θεμα στην αρχη με δεματα που νομιζα οτι δεν μου ηρθαν αλλα μου τα ειχαν παρει πηγα στο ταχυδρομειο και ειπα πως οταν εχω δεμα απο εξωτερικο να μην το αφηνει αν δεν ειμαι σπιτι και να με ειδοποιουν να το παιρνω απο το ταχυδρομειο
την κανουν αυτην την εξυπηρετηση τα ταχυδρομεια

----------

sotron1 (19-10-13)

----------


## μποζονιο

εμενα ενας μου λεει να μου δωσει πισω τα λεφτα κ να του γραψω καλη κριτικη.. 45 μερες εχουν περασει απτη παραγγελια.

----------


## john_b

Είναι δράμα πλέον οι αγορές από κίνα.
Κα μένα ο ταχυδρόμος όταν δεν είμαι σπίτι κάνει μια έτσι και τα πετάει μέσα στην αυλή (βρέχει - χιονίζει), οπότε και τα βρίσκω όταν επιστρέφω. Καταλαβαίνετε όταν πήρα το παλμογραφάκι το νάνο, την γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων και γενικά διάφορα άλλα ευαίσθητα, υπήρχε βάρδια στο σπίτι για τον ταχυδρόμο, μη τυχόν και τα πετάξει χύμα. Άσε που καμιά φορά βιάζεται και τα πετάει έτσι κι αλλιός.

----------


## dade

Aπο ότι βλέπω το φαινόμενο χαμένων δεμάτων από Κίνα με freeshiping έχει πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι πάντα φταίνε τα ελληνικά ταχυδρομεία ή τα κινέζικα με τα εκατομύρια δεματάκια που παραλαμβάνουν κάθε μέρα.
Μήπως πρέπει να μην αγοράζουμε με freeshiping, για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο?

----------


## μποζονιο

πως γινεται να χαθει ενα δεμα το πιθανοτερο ειναι καποιος να το κλεψει.. ή να εβαλε λάθος διευθυνση ο κινεζος..

----------


## moutoulos

> ... πιστευω οτι υπαρχουνε κλεφτες στα ελληνικα ταχυδρομεια-τελωνειο και κλεβουνε οτι τους αρεσει και δεν εχει tracking.



Έτσι ακριβώς. Δυο φορές φίλος μου, παράγγειλε το ίδιο πουκάμισο, Free Shipping.
Δεν ήρθε(αν) ποτέ. Το ξανα-παράγγειλε με Traching No. Ήρθε κανονικά ...

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας ...

----------


## sotron1

> Είναι δράμα πλέον οι αγορές από κίνα.
> Κα μένα ο ταχυδρόμος όταν δεν είμαι σπίτι κάνει μια έτσι και τα πετάει μέσα στην αυλή (βρέχει - χιονίζει), οπότε και τα βρίσκω όταν επιστρέφω. Καταλαβαίνετε όταν πήρα το παλμογραφάκι το νάνο, την γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων και γενικά διάφορα άλλα ευαίσθητα, υπήρχε βάρδια στο σπίτι για τον ταχυδρόμο, μη τυχόν και τα πετάξει χύμα. Άσε που καμιά φορά βιάζεται και τα πετάει έτσι κι αλλιός.



Φίλε μου, ακριβώς το ίδιο. Κινητοποιώ και εγώ την οικογένεια μού να έχει το νου της. Μέχρι που αφήνουμε και το παράθυρο ανοιχτό για να ακούσουμε το μηχανάκι του ταχυδρόμου.

----------


## ioannislab

Καλησπερα σας,
διαβασα ολο το thread και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορω να κανω κατι αλλα θελω την αποψη σας. Στις 15/10/2013 αγορασα αυτο:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231016800918...84.m1423.l2649
Φυσικα το πληρωσα αμεσως και την επομενη μερα ο πωλητης το ειχε στειλει. Μετα απο κανα μηνα και κατι οπου δεν ειχε ερθει το προϊον επικοινωνησα με τον πωλητη οπου μου απαντησε σε μια μερα περιπου και προσφερθηκε να μου το ξαναστειλει και του ζητησα να μου το στειλει συστημενο και με tracking number. Ο πωλητης δεχθηκε και μου ειπε οτι το εστειλε, δεν μου εδωσε ομως το tracking number, οποτε του ξαναεστειλα και μου το εδωσε.
Περιμενα κανα μηνα περιπου και εμπαινα στο swisspost( απο εκει ηταν το tracking number) και ελεγε χαρακτηριστικα οτι δεν εχει φτασει ακομη Ελλαδα( ή τουλαχιστον δεν ειχε ενημερωθει). Δοκιμασα το tracking number στο site του ελτα και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεματακι ειχε φτασει στο κεντρο διανομης Λαρισσας. Εβαλα την μητερα μου να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους, μιας και ειναι ταχυδρομικος υπαλληλος, και τις ειπαν οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεμα ειχε παραληπτη μια κυρια, η οποια το ειχε παραλαβει κιολας. Εφτιαξα λοιπον ενα mail και το εστειλα στον πωλητη με ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες και του ζητησα να μου στειλει το αληθινο tracking number. Μια βδομαδα μετα δεν μου ειχε απαντησει κανεις, οποτε εστειλα ξανα mail, επισυναψα και αυτο που ειχα στειλει μια βδομαδα πριν, και τους ειπα οτι δεν μου απαντησαν οπως και οτι υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν μου το εστειλαν ποτε και να μου δωσουν τα χρηματα μου πισω. Το τελευταιο μαιλ το εστειλα 3 μερες πριν.  Τι αποψη εχετε επι του θεματος? Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω ή απλα να κλαιω τα λεφτα μου?

----------


## lepouras

εγώ αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι στις 2 τελευταίες φωτογραφίες δεν είναι αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι πουλά αλλά ένα κινέζικο με προμπ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα σας,
> διαβασα ολο το thread και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορω να κανω κατι αλλα θελω την αποψη σας. Στις 15/10/2013 αγορασα αυτο:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231016800918...84.m1423.l2649
> Φυσικα το πληρωσα αμεσως και την επομενη μερα ο πωλητης το ειχε στειλει. Μετα απο κανα μηνα και κατι οπου δεν ειχε ερθει το προϊον επικοινωνησα με τον πωλητη οπου μου απαντησε σε μια μερα περιπου και προσφερθηκε να μου το ξαναστειλει και του ζητησα να μου το στειλει συστημενο και με tracking number. Ο πωλητης δεχθηκε και μου ειπε οτι το εστειλε, δεν μου εδωσε ομως το tracking number, οποτε του ξαναεστειλα και μου το εδωσε.
>  Περιμενα κανα μηνα περιπου και εμπαινα στο swisspost( απο εκει ηταν το tracking number) και ελεγε χαρακτηριστικα οτι δεν εχει φτασει ακομη Ελλαδα( ή τουλαχιστον δεν ειχε ενημερωθει). Δοκιμασα το tracking number στο site του ελτα και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεματακι ειχε φτασει στο κεντρο διανομης Λαρισσας. Εβαλα την μητερα μου να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους, μιας και ειναι ταχυδρομικος υπαλληλος, και τις ειπαν οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεμα ειχε παραληπτη μια κυρια, η οποια το ειχε παραλαβει κιολας. Εφτιαξα λοιπον ενα mail και το εστειλα στον πωλητη με ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες και του ζητησα να μου στειλει το αληθινο tracking number. Μια βδομαδα μετα δεν μου ειχε απαντησει κανεις, οποτε εστειλα ξανα mail, επισυναψα και αυτο που ειχα στειλει μια βδομαδα πριν, και τους ειπα οτι δεν μου απαντησαν οπως και οτι υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν μου το εστειλαν ποτε και να μου δωσουν τα χρηματα μου πισω. Το τελευταιο μαιλ το εστειλα 3 μερες πριν.  Τι αποψη εχετε επι του θεματος? Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω ή απλα να κλαιω τα λεφτα μου?



Η απάντηση έχει δοθεί πιο πριν. Στις 40 ημέρες στέλνεις μύνημα στον πωλητή ότι ζητάς τα χρήματά σου πίσω.Ας απαντήσει ότι θέλει και ας έχει οποιοδήποτε ψεύτικο tracking number το μόνο που θα κερδίσει είναι καμιά 10 αριά μέρες από το ebay όμως μετά????? Απλά θα σου δώσουν πίσω τα χρήματά σου. Εχω κάνει περίπου 190 αγορές δεν έχω χάσει ούτε μία φορά τα λεφτά μου. Το ότι τελικά δεν σου ήρθε το αντικείμενο σημαίνει ότι είναι απατεώνας και φυσικά αν συμπεριλάβω ότι σου έκατσε να έχει αγοράσει από τον ίδιο πωλητή κι εκείνη η γυναίκα κι ότι ο μάγκας έβαλε το δικό της tracking .

----------


## savnik

Πάντα claim μετά τις 40 ημέρες από την αγορά, ότι και να σου λέει ο πωλητής για να είσαι καλυμμένος για έναν μήνα ακόμα στο περίμενε.

----------


## moutoulos

> Το ότι τελικά δεν σου ήρθε το αντικείμενο σημαίνει ότι είναι απατεώνας ...



Τι λες βρε Δημήτρη εσύ που έβγαλες πόρισμα αμέσως. Για δικηγόρος έκανες. Πόσες μέρες το σκεφτόσουν ?.

Το οτι ο πωλητής έχει 99,9% και μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έχει *2131* θετικές και μόνο *2* αρνητικές (και αυτές 
για άσχετο λόγο), αυτό *για σένα* δεν λέει τίποτα ??????. Γιατί για μένα, λέει πάρα πολλά. Για σένα δηλαδή 
δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό το ποσοστό ?. Ρομπότ είσαι ?.

'Έλεος με τον εγωισμό σας, και την συμπεριφορά του "παρτάκια" που μόλις δεν έρθει το δέμα σας, αμέσως 
"είναι απατεώνας". Πως είναι απατεώνας ?. Αφού το FeedBack λέει άλλα. Πως βγάζετε αυτό το συμπέρασμα
και απο πού?. Πέσμου Δημήτρη. Πως είναι απατεώνας ?. Δείξε μας τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, και αν είναι 
σωστός, να αναιρέσουμε τον δικό μας. Μάθετε να ψωνίζεται. Το έχω πεί ... Δεν φταίνε πάντα οι άλλοι. Γιατί
αυτοί οι άλλοι, τελικά είμαστε εμείς. Αλλιώς ... *χαλάτε την πιάτσα*.

Κανένας seller που έχει αυτά το ποσοστά, δεν στέλνει ψεύτικο tracking number. Κανένας δεν ρισκάρει για 
το δικό σας σκατουλάκι των 10$ να φάει αρνητική ψήφο. Και θα το δεχόμουν απο αρχάριο, αλλά να μου λες
οτι έχεις και 190 αγορές ... και σκέφτεσαι έτσι ????. Το αν σε πείραξε το ύφος μου δεν με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί 
και μένα με πείραξαν αυτά που γράφεις ...





Αγαπητέ μου Γιάννη. Άργησες πολύ. Το αγόρασες 15/10,  και έχουμε 20/1. Τρείς μήνες ... Συνήθως :

Μετά απο ένα μήνα, στέλνεις μνμ, οτι δεν το παρέλαβες. Θα δείς τι θα σου πεί. Αν σε "γειώσει" (απίστευτο, 
αν είναι σωστός seller) ανοίγεις case. Και μετά βλέπεις τι θα κάνει, ή τι θα σου πεί. Πάνω απ'ολα συνεννόηση.
Μπορεί να σου στείλει "επι-τόπου" τα χρήματά σου, άσχετα αν το δέμα σου, απλά δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα ...
Το αν σου στείλει και άλλο, ναι είναι και αυτό πιθανό. Ψέμματα όμως δεν λένε. Μιλάω πάντα για τους καλούς
φερέγγυους seller (όπως είναι ο παραπάνω). Συνήθως πρέπει να ακούμε και τις δυο απόψεις, γιατί ο καθένας
τα λέει όπως βολεύεται (βέβαια αυτό είναι αδύνατον). 

Δυστηχώς Γιάννη, μετά απο τρέις μήνες, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Πόσο μάλλον όταν σου έχει στείλει 
δυο φορές ... με κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αν είναι η πρώτη σου φορά έλεγξε την διεύθυνσή σου στο eBay, και 
συγκεκριμένα στο View Order Details. Ένα δικό μου παράδειγμα :


Clip_2.jpg


______________________________
Κάτι γενικό και αόριστο, για αρχάριους :
Περιοριστείτε στην Ε.Ε. 

Είναι καλύτερο για εσάς, και γι'αυτούς. Μην αγοράζεται απο Κίνα (ή υπόλοιπο κόσμο) αν βλέπεται οτι δεν 
τα καταφέρνετε. Αποκτήστε πείρα απο ΕΕ, και μετά πάτε και international. Κατευθείαν στα βαθιά πνίγεστε,
και παίρνεται και άλλους μαζί σας ...

----------

bchris (21-01-14), 

MHTSOS (24-01-14), 

savnik (20-01-14), 

SRF (20-01-14)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τι λες βρε Δημήτρη εσύ που έβγαλες πόρισμα αμέσως. Για δικηγόρος έκανες. Πόσες μέρες το σκεφτόσουν ?.
> 
> Το οτι ο πωλητής έχει 99,9% και μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έχει *2131* θετικές και μόνο *2* αρνητικές (και αυτές 
> για άσχετο λόγο), αυτό *για σένα* δεν λέει τίποτα ??????. Γιατί για μένα, λέει πάρα πολλά. Για σένα δηλαδή 
> δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό το ποσοστό ?. Ρομπότ είσαι ?.
> 
> 'Έλεος με τον εγωισμό σας, και την συμπεριφορά του "παρτάκια" που μόλις δεν έρθει το δέμα σας, αμέσως 
> "είναι απατεώνας". Πως είναι απατεώνας ?. Αφού το FeedBack λέει άλλα. Πως βγάζετε αυτό το συμπέρασμα
> και απο πού?. Πέσμου Δημήτρη. Πως είναι απατεώνας ?. Δείξε μας τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, και αν είναι 
> ...



(...........Δοκιμασα το tracking number στο site του ελτα και ειδα οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεματακι ειχε φτασει στο κεντρο διανομης Λαρισσας. Εβαλα την μητερα μου να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους, μιας και ειναι ταχυδρομικος υπαλληλος, και τις ειπαν οτι το συγκεκριμενο δεμα ειχε παραληπτη μια κυρια, η οποια το ειχε παραλαβει κιολας. Εφτιαξα λοιπον ενα mail και το εστειλα στον πωλητη με ολες αυτες τις πληροφοριες και του ζητησα να μου στειλει το αληθινο tracking number........) 

Είναι ωραίο κι εύκολο να έχεις απαντήσεις και άποωη για όλα τελικά.......Σου απαντάω λοιπόν.......

Δεν με πείραξε καρφάκι σιγά μην κόψει και το γάλα μου και δεν το πιω. Εσένα τι σου λέει ότι του έδωσε το Tracking αλουνού πελάτη του?? Εσύ βρίσκεις για σοβαρό τον Κινέζο ή είναι από αυτούς που πρέπει να πάρης στα σοβαρά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση??? Η μήπως ο ταχυδρόμος είχε κάποιο λόγο να μην του δώσει το αντικείμενό του??? Ο γυαλός είναι στραβός?? ή στραβά αρμενίζεις??? 100 στις 100 αν στείλης μύνημα στις 30 ημέρες θα σου απαντήσει να περιμένεις κι άλλο οπότε χάσιμο χρόνου. Στις 40 ημέρες όμως είναι ξεκάθαρο αν πρόκειται να πρέπει να πάρης τα χρήματα πίσω. Αν ο κινέζος δώσει ψεύτικο Tracking Number τον θεωρώ απατεώνα πάντα. Μου έχει συμβεί μία φορά στις 190 αγορές, κι όταν ρώτησα τον Κινέζο γιατί επί 35 ημέρες μου έχεις δώσει αυτόν τον αρθμό και μου τον αλλάζεις τώρα που σε ρώτησα που είναι το αντικείμενό μου?? Εκείνος έκανε τον Κινέζο και απάντηση δεν πήρα ποτέ άνοιξα υπόθεση πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω στις 43 ημέρες διότι εκείνος δεν ανταποκρινόταν στα μυνήματα του ebay αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι το αντικείμενο δεν ήρθε ποτέ.Θέλεις τώρα να μάθεις το ρεζουμέ ή δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτα απ αυτά που έγραψα?? ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ και πήγαινε να κερδίσει χρόνο. 

Λέμε λοιπόν ο κάθε αγοραστής από ebay τυγχάνει μίας προστασίας 45 ημερών από την αγορά του αντικειμένου του οπότε ας αποφασίσει ο κάθε ένας πως θέλει να το χειριστεί.

Οπως υπάρχουν απαιεώνες αγοραστές το ίδιο υπάρχουν και απατεώνες πωλητές.Για εμένα  ο σωστός πωλητής είναι αυτός που έχει 100% θετικά σχόλια. 

Τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο όποιου του αρέσει.

----------


## ioannislab

Την διευθυνση την ελεγχω παντα οταν κανω την παραγγελια και ηταν σωστη. Εχω κανει 86 παραγγελειες και το 90% αυτων απο hong kong και china και ηρθαν ολες εκτος απο αυτη και αλλες δυο. Συγκεκριμενα η μια δεν εφτασε ποτε αλλα μου το ξαναεστειλε με συστημενο και ηρθε και στην αλλη περιπτωση το προιον δεν εφτασε και το ξαναεστειλε και εφτασαν και τα δυο σχεδον ταυτοχρονα και προσφερθηκα να το ξαναπληρωσω και δεν ηθελε. Μου εκανε και μενα εντυπωση που δεν ηρθε ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο διοτι ειχε τοσο καλο feedback και δεν ανοιξα case, πρωτον επειδη το αποφευγω και δευτερον επειδη μου φανηκε συνεργασιμος. Εχω ομως κι εγω την υποψια οτι μπορει να μην μου το εστειλε διοτι μου εστειλε λαθος tracking number και μετα δεν απαντησε καν. Υπαρχει ομως παντα η πιθανοτητα να μου εστειλε αλλο tracking απο λαθος. Τελος σημερα παρατηρησα και κατι αλλο. Μπηκα στην σελιδα του προϊοντος και εγραφε πανω πανω οτι ο πωλητης ειναι εκτος μεχρι τις 5 φεβρουαριου. Οποτε ειναι πιθανον να μην μου απαντησε επειδη δεν ηταν εκει κι οχι επειδη με αγνοησε. Βεβαια δεν ξερω απο ποτε ειναι εκτος και επισης μια αλλη φορα που ειχα στειλει ερωτηση σε εναν πωλητη που ηταν εκτος για κατι μου ειχε ερθει αυτοματοποιημενο μαιλ που ελεγε ποτε ο πωλητης θα ειναι ξανα διαθεσιμος.

----------


## chipakos-original

Πολλές φορές μπορεί να συμβεί να μην απαντήσουν σύντομα σε κάποιο μύνημα που στείλαμε αλλά κι από την άλλη πλευρά τα λόγια είναι τσάμπα ξέρεις.Μπορεί να σου πει ο κάθε ένας ότι θέλει.Μόνο ξεκάθαρες δουλειές με ξεκάθαρο tracking number δεν θα φέρει παρεξηγήσεις.Και θα δανειστώ λίγες από τις φράσεις σου
.....Εχω ομως κι εγω την υποψια οτι μπορει να μην μου το εστειλε διοτι μου εστειλε λαθος tracking number και μετα δεν απαντησε καν. Υπαρχει ομως παντα η πιθανοτητα να μου εστειλε αλλο tracking απο λαθος......
Σου απάντησε στο λάθος που έκανε??? ΟΧΙ... εκεί είναι που λέω ότι εμείς σαν αγοραστές έχουμε όλες κι όλες 45 ημέρες να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία αγοράς από το ebay κι όπως και να χει πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν κάποιοι κανόνες.

----------


## savnik

> Υπαρχει ομως παντα η πιθανοτητα να μου εστειλε αλλο tracking απο *λαθος*.



Μου έχει συμβεί.

----------


## leosedf

Έχει πολλές παραγγελίες λογικά μπορεί να έγινε και λάθος.
Εγώ χτες άνοιξα ένα case και τελικά το ολοκληρωμένο μου ήρθε σήμερα (από 1 Δεκεμβρίου), έκλεισα το case και του έβαλα θετικό φυσικά. Απλά το είχα ανοίξει για να έχω περισσότερο χρόνο.

----------


## SRF

Ενημερωτικά... προς ΟΛΟΥΣ... 
Αλλαγές κανόνων για επιστροφή - προστασία χρημάτων από αγορές! 






> *The timeline for opening an eBay Money Back Guarantee case will change from 45 days from payment date to no later than 30 days* after actual (or latest estimated) delivery date. This timeline change will give all buyers, domestic and international, the same amount of time after actually receiving or expecting to receive their item, to get protection for their purchase with the eBay Money Back Guarantee. 
> 
> The timeline for buyers and sellers to appeal an eBay Money Back Guarantee case *from the day it is closed will change from 45 days, to 30 days*. 
> 
> 
> The *updated Agreement is effective immediately for new members*, and *on 17 February 2014, for current members*

----------

moutoulos (21-01-14)

----------


## john_b

Ότι ήταν να πάρω το πήρα, τελείωσα με το e-bay με το τέλος του χρόνου. 
Κοιτάτε κλείστε τις ανάγκες σας για αγορές το συντομότερο, γιατί θα έρθει η μέρα που θα βρουν πεδίο μαδήματος των αγοραστών λαμπρό τα σαίνια που μας κυβερνάνε. Μόνο εκεί δεν μας την έχουν πέσει ακόμη άγρια και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα αργήσει αυτό.

----------


## Panoss

Είχα διαβάσει σε σχετική συζήτηση ότι το ΣΔΟΕ την έχει πέσει σε πωλητές του ebay. Για μικροποσά...
Δεν ξέρω αν όντως ισχύει.

----------


## leosedf

Μπα σε Ελληνικές σελίδες μόνο, που να βάλει χέρι στο ebay?

----------


## chip

Στις ελληνικές σελίδες τους έχει σκίσει (πολλές χιλιάδες ευρώ πρόστιμα σε κάθε πωλητή)... και αν δεν το έχει αρχίσει στο ebay, είναι δεδομένο ότι θα γίνει! γι αυτό μακρυά από πωλήσεις...

----------


## john_b

Δεν είναι μόνο οι πωλήσεις. Αν ψάξουν τις πιστωτικές και δουν αγορές εξωτερικού μπορεί να  σου πει, μάγκα, έκανες 2000 σε αγορές, σκάσε τώρα το ΦΠΑ που δεν πλήρωσες. Εγώ αυτά φοβάμαι.

----------


## SRF

> Δεν είναι μόνο οι πωλήσεις. Αν ψάξουν τις πιστωτικές και δουν αγορές εξωτερικού μπορεί να  σου πει, μάγκα, έκανες 2000 σε αγορές, σκάσε τώρα το ΦΠΑ που δεν πλήρωσες. Εγώ αυτά φοβάμαι.



Από την στιγμή που παραδόθηκε είτε με εκτελωνισμό είτε ως ελεύθερο... ΔΕΝ μπορεί να σου πει, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τίποτε! Εκείνο που μπορεί να αναζητήσει είναι ΑΝ τα ποσά που έχεις συνολικά εκταμιεύσει καλύπτονται από τα εισοδήματά σου (πρόσφατα ή και περασμένων ετών)! Τα άλλα όλα είναι "τρομολαγνεία" !!! 
Στις πωλήσεις ΑΝ είσαι ο "Γούιλυ ο... μαύρος θερμαστής από το Τσιμπουκτού" και δεν έχεις έναρξη ή δεν κόβεις αποδείξεις - τιμολόγια και με ΦΠΑ (για εντός ΕΕ) τότε ναι αν θέλει θα σε ΞΕΣΚΙΣΕΙ ότι ώρα σε πετύχει!!! Αν είσαι σωστός ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ πωλητής... και όχι "μαύρος με την κουρελού στρωμένη" τότε ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα! Επίσης ΜΕΧΡΙ 8000 ευρώ ετησίως... επίσης για ΙΔΙΩΤΗΣ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα... σε πωλήσεις ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ είδους!

----------


## Panoss

Οι πωλητές από Κίνα είναι, κατά κανόνα, "Γούιλυ ο... μαύρος θερμαστής από το Τσιμπουκτού".
Η Κίνα τρέχει με ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης 8 και 10 % ετησίως.
Εμείς, που κυνηγάμε τους θερμαστές...τρέχουμε...με την όπισθεν δηλαδή...-27% συνολικά από το 2009 ως το τέλος του 2013.

Πώς μπορείς π.χ να ανταγωνιστείς αυτό;

----------


## cosecon

> ...Τελος σημερα παρατηρησα και κατι αλλο. Μπηκα στην σελιδα του προϊοντος και εγραφε πανω πανω οτι ο πωλητης ειναι εκτος μεχρι τις 5 φεβρουαριου. Οποτε ειναι πιθανον να μην μου απαντησε επειδη δεν ηταν εκει κι οχι επειδη με αγνοησε. Βεβαια δεν ξερω απο ποτε ειναι εκτος και επισης μια αλλη φορα που ειχα στειλει ερωτηση σε εναν πωλητη που ηταν εκτος για κατι μου ειχε ερθει αυτοματοποιημενο μαιλ που ελεγε ποτε ο πωλητης θα ειναι ξανα διαθεσιμος.



Την Κίνα ξεχάστε την για 15 μέρες...είναι η πρωτοχρονιά τους και τα πάντα παραλύουν για τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες. (πολλές φορές 3 και 4 εβδομάδες)

----------


## Panoss

....double post...

----------


## toni31

> Από την στιγμή που παραδόθηκε είτε με εκτελωνισμό είτε ως ελεύθερο... ΔΕΝ μπορεί να σου πει, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τίποτε! Εκείνο που μπορεί να αναζητήσει είναι ΑΝ τα ποσά που έχεις συνολικά εκταμιεύσει καλύπτονται από τα εισοδήματά σου (πρόσφατα ή και περασμένων ετών)! Τα άλλα όλα είναι "τρομολαγνεία" !!! 
> Στις πωλήσεις ΑΝ είσαι ο "Γούιλυ ο... μαύρος θερμαστής από το Τσιμπουκτού" και δεν έχεις έναρξη ή δεν κόβεις αποδείξεις - τιμολόγια και με ΦΠΑ (για εντός ΕΕ) τότε ναι αν θέλει θα σε ΞΕΣΚΙΣΕΙ ότι ώρα σε πετύχει!!! Αν είσαι σωστός ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ πωλητής... και όχι "μαύρος με την κουρελού στρωμένη" τότε ΔΕΝ υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα! Επίσης ΜΕΧΡΙ 8000 ευρώ ετησίως... επίσης για ΙΔΙΩΤΗΣ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα... σε πωλήσεις ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ είδους!



  Θα πρέπει όμως και το κράτος, να κινηθεί λίγο γρηγορότερα από τους ρυθμούς που πάει. 
  Πρέπει να κατανοήσει ότι το internet έχει ανοίξει την πόρτα των ¨εισαγωγών¨ σε όλους, έτσι ο καθένας φέρνει σε μικρή ή μεγάλη ποσότητα πράγματα που στην συνέχεια μεταπωλεί στην μαύρη, ιμπεη, ρικαρντο και όπου βρει. 
Θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσει την νομοθεσία, την φορολογία – φορολογικό κώδικα και το ασφαλιστικό, για interno-πωλήσεις/μάγαζα. Η ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν υποστηρίζει το λεγόμενο Drop shipping που σε άλλες χώρες πετάει.

----------


## SRF

> Οι πωλητές από Κίνα είναι, κατά κανόνα, "Γούιλυ ο... μαύρος θερμαστής από το Τσιμπουκτού".
> Η Κίνα τρέχει με ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης 8 και 10 % ετησίως.
> Εμείς, που κυνηγάμε τους θερμαστές...τρέχουμε...με την όπισθεν δηλαδή...-27% συνολικά από το 2009 ως το τέλος του 2013.
> 
> Πώς μπορείς π.χ να ανταγωνιστείς αυτό;



Απλά... ΔΕΝ μπορείς! Αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα φορολογίας ή αντίστοιχων "κοστολογίων" έναντι αυτού!  Αυτός πουλάει ΚΑΤΩ από ότι κοστίζει ΚΑΙ στην Κίνα! Μάλιστα το όποιο κόστος εξόδων αποστολής του με απλό ταχυδρομείο ίσως καλύπτει και το 50% + της τιμής του (US $0.99		 Free shipping
	 	 	 	 Approximately *EUR 0.73) !*  Αυτό συμβαίνει σε δύο περιπτώσεις! έχεις στοκ που ξέμεινε και το σκοτώνεις... για να αδειάσεις χρήσιμο χώρο... ΣΠΑΝΙΟ για Κινέζους... ή... "η κινέζας μας ή καλή, ΞΕΠΛΕΝΕΙ πάντα με ΡΟΛΥ" !!!  :Biggrin: 





> Θα πρέπει όμως και το κράτος, να κινηθεί λίγο γρηγορότερα από τους ρυθμούς που πάει. 
>   Πρέπει να κατανοήσει ότι το internet έχει ανοίξει την πόρτα των ¨εισαγωγών¨ σε όλους, έτσι ο καθένας φέρνει σε μικρή ή μεγάλη ποσότητα πράγματα που στην συνέχεια μεταπωλεί στην μαύρη, ιμπεη, ρικαρντο και όπου βρει. 
>   Θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσει την νομοθεσία, την φορολογία – φορολογικό κώδικα και το ασφαλιστικό, για interno-πωλήσεις/μάγαζα. Η ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν υποστηρίζει το λεγόμενο Drop shipping που σε άλλες χώρες πετάει.



Αυτά που αναφέρεις ΔΕΝ θα συμβούν ΠΟΤΕ εδώ!!!  Πρώτον, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ΚΡΑΤΟΣ... γιατί απλά ΚΡΑΤΟΣ νοείται ότι ΚΡΑΤΑ κάτι! Εδώ ΞΕΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, οπότε το "ΚΡΑΤΟΣ" γίνεται ΑΚΡΑΤΟΣ!! Δεύτερον σκοπός όλων των διαχειριστών, είναι η διαδικασία ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗΣ κατά την πάγια τακτική λύσεως μιάς εταιρείας, και ξεπουλήματος κάθε παγίου της! Προηγείται η τμηματική και σταδιακή διακοπή ΟΛΩΝ των εργασίων της! Μετά έρχεται ο... "εκτιμητής" που λέει "μου θές τόσα... για αυτό" (φόροι) και στο τέλος αφού ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περιθώριο κάποιας έστω παραγωγής... ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ και διαλύεται εξ'ων συνετέθει το σύμπαν!!! 
Όποιος πιστεύει ότι, υπάρχει ΕΣΤΩ ΕΝΑΣ που διοικεί, και επιθυμεί να υπάρξει δυνατότητα ελάχιστης "ανάπτυξης", και χαλάρωσης - εκσυγχρονισμού φορολογίας για να μπορεί να γίνει αυτό... είναι απλά αιθεροβάμων!!!

----------


## Panoss

> Απλά... ΔΕΝ μπορείς! Αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι θέμα φορολογίας ή αντίστοιχων "κοστολογίων" έναντι αυτού!  Αυτός πουλάει ΚΑΤΩ από ότι κοστίζει ΚΑΙ στην Κίνα! Μάλιστα το όποιο κόστος εξόδων αποστολής του με απλό ταχυδρομείο ίσως καλύπτει και το 50% + της τιμής του (US $0.99         Free shipping
>                     Approximately *EUR 0.73) !*  Αυτό συμβαίνει σε δύο περιπτώσεις! έχεις στοκ που ξέμεινε και το σκοτώνεις... για να αδειάσεις χρήσιμο χώρο... ΣΠΑΝΙΟ για Κινέζους... ή... "η κινέζας μας ή καλή, ΞΕΠΛΕΝΕΙ πάντα με ΡΟΛΥ" !!!



Μα το ebay είναι γεμάτο προϊόντα που 'χουν κόστος μικρότερο από το κόστος των ανταλλακτικών.
Κι αυτό συνέχεια.
π.χ επί ένα χρόνο βρίσκω παρόμοιους converters με κόστος κάτω από 1 ευρώ (κι αν έψαχνα κι από πιο πριν είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπήρχαν και παλιότερα). Δεν είναι δηλαδή 'κάποια κομμάτια που ξέμειναν' αλλά συνεχής παραγωγή.

----------


## SRF

> Μα το ebay είναι γεμάτο προϊόντα που 'χουν κόστος μικρότερο από το κόστος των ανταλλακτικών.
> Κι αυτό συνέχεια.
> π.χ επί ένα χρόνο βρίσκω παρόμοιους converters με κόστος κάτω από 1 ευρώ (κι αν έψαχνα κι από πιο πριν είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπήρχαν και παλιότερα). Δεν είναι δηλαδή 'κάποια κομμάτια που ξέμειναν' αλλά συνεχής παραγωγή.



ε... και τι σε προβληματίζει? Είπα "δύο περιπτώσεις" και εσύ απ' ευθείας επέλεξες την πρωτη οριστικά? Γιατί??? Πιστεύεις ότι στην δεύτερη & το "ΡΟΛΥ" τελειώνει επίσης και ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΛΥΜΑ ΕΠΙ ΕΤΗ?

----------


## Panoss

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για ξέπλυμα χρήματος, πάντως γίνεται σε σχεδόν όλα τα προϊόντα στο ebay που προέρχονται από Κίνα.

----------


## SRF

όχι σε όλα! εντύπωση θα έπρεπε να προκαλεί για παράδειγμα αν πάτε να αγοράσετε κάτι ολοκληρωμένα και δείτε ότι οι τιμές τους δεν απέχουν τόσο "τρελλά" από αλλού σε αγορές μαζικής ποσότητας βέβαια! Την ίδια ώρα όμως... το ίδιο αυτό ολοκληρωμένο το αγοράζετε σε πλακέτα και με κάποια περιφερειακά του επιπλέον τοποθετημένα μαζί, σε τιμή ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ από ότι να τα πέρνατε αμοντάριστα και να φτιάχνατε επιπλέον ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ! 
Αυτό κάτι λέει!!!

----------


## chip

Εμένα δεν με προβληματίζει τόσο το κόστος από το πλακετάκι αλλά το κόστος των ταχυδρομικών.... μα τόσο φθηνά είναι?

αυτά τα πλακετάκια πόσα έχουν πωληθεί... 1000....2000... ε μπορεί να κάποιος να πούλησε μία 2-3 ταινίες με 5-10.000 τεμάχια.. οπότε θα τα βλέπεται για αρκετό καιρό...
όμως μπορεί να συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο...
ποιος εγγυάται οτι το τσιπάκι που έχουν πάνω είναι πράγματι το ακριβό τσιπάκι της national semiconductor και όχι ένα από τα αντίστοιχα που φτιάχνουν τόσες κινέζικες εταιρείες, που πιθανόν μετονομάστηκε για να θεωρείται bargain αγορά? (και που δεν θα έχει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα.... αλλήθεια γιατί ο κινέζος να διστάσει να μετονομάσει ένα καλό ταιβανέζικο P2576 της UTC (ή ακόμα και κάποιο άλλο φτηνιάρικο κινέζικο) σε lm2576?
http://www.utc-ic.com/2011/0919/P2576.html

και όταν βλέπεται να έχει και display... ποιος είπε οτι θα έχει display της Kingbright ή της Avago... Κινέζικο θα έχει με τιμή 7cent ή 25cent τα 3 ψηφία (και μιλάμε για ποσότητες των 100 τεμαχίων όχι χιλιάδων....)

----------


## Panoss

> όμως μπορεί να συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο...
> ποιος εγγυάται οτι το τσιπάκι που έχουν πάνω είναι πράγματι το ακριβό τσιπάκι της national semiconductor και όχι ένα από τα αντίστοιχα που φτιάχνουν τόσες κινέζικες εταιρείες, που πιθανόν μετονομάστηκε για να θεωρείται bargain αγορά?



Πολύ πιθανόν να ναι κινέζικο. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει; Δουλεύει ακριβώς (αν κρίνω από δύο αντίγραφα κινέζικα που 'χω δοκιμάσει) όπως το ακριβό της national. 
Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν ήταν υποδεέστερο δεν θα 'χαμε θέμα συζήτησης.

Ακόμα και 0 να 'ναι το κόστος του τσιπ, η τελική τιμή του προϊόντος δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## SV1JRT

http://www.newsbeast.gr/financial/ar...nline-agores-/


.

----------


## chip

αν και δεν πιστεύω στις πολιτικές της Αργεντινής... πολύ σωστή επιλογή και θα έπρεπε να γίνει κι εδώ (σε όλα τα κράτη γενικά).... Πρακτικά δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το σταμάτημα των παράνομων εισαγωγών... γιατί αυτό είναι οι online αγορές από τρίτες χώρες όταν δεν περνάνε από τις διαδικασιες εκτελωνισμού!

----------


## chipakos-original

Οχι το σωστότερο είναι να μου δώσει κίνητρα να κατασκευάσω κι εγώ κάτι και να πουλήσω στο διαδίκτυο κι όχι να με τρομοκρατεί με διαφόρους τρόπους ο ένας κι ο άλλος.Δηλαδή τι θα κάνουμε τώρα??? Θα θεωρούμε απειλή και ποινικά κολάσιμη την φτηνή αγορά αντικειμένων από την Κίνα???

----------


## DLS 33

> http://www.newsbeast.gr/financial/ar...nline-agores-/
> 
> 
> .



...To ιδιο θα γινει και εδω, ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ σιγουροι.......
Ας ετοιμαζωμαστε !

----------


## leosedf

Ναι τρέμουμε από φόβο.  :Tongue2:

----------


## chip

ας υποθέσουμε οτι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αυτή την πλακέτα (σε 1000 τεμάχια)....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2576HV-LM2...item1e861fdc39
θα χρειαστούμε
LM2576 0,35euro
1n5822 0,04 euro
inductor 0,20 euro
trimmer 0,40 euro
100μF 0,10
220μF 0,10
πλακέτα 1,5x2,5 0,23 euro
σύνολο *1,17 euro* χωρίς πολύ ψάξιμο για υλικά και με δυνατότητες για ακόμα ποιο φθηνό πηνίο, τρίμμερ, πυκνωτες...
Ο πωλητής το πουλάει πάνω από 2 ευρώ... άρα με φτηνιάρικα εξαρτήματα (η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) βγαίνει...
Τι σημαίνει ένα μαϊμου εξάρτημα?  μπορεί απλά απάτη χωρίς συνέπειες μπορεί μειωμένη ζωή.. να χαλάσει σε 5 χρόνια ενώ το αυθεντικό να ζούσε 40+ χρόνια... 
Ναι για κάθε ερασυτέχνη είναι bargain περίπτωση... πως θα μας φαινόταν όμως αν μας έλεγε κάποιος οτι το κατάστημα στη γειτονιά μας πουλάει τσιπάκια που δεν είναι όπως λένε national αλλά κινέζικα... έτσω και αν μας τα πουλούσε πολύ φθηνά μάλλον δεν θα μας άρεσε και θα θέλαμε να ξέρουμε τι είναι αυτό που μας πουλάει... ακόμα και αν δούλευε καλά!

----------


## leosedf

Τα μεταφορικά σου είναι 3.40 ευρώ συστημένο κάτω από 20 γραμμάρια αν είναι.
Υποθέτω ότι θα δουλεύεις και δωρεάν.

----------


## toni31

> αν και δεν πιστεύω στις πολιτικές της Αργεντινής... πολύ σωστή επιλογή και θα έπρεπε να γίνει κι εδώ (σε όλα τα κράτη γενικά).... Πρακτικά δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το σταμάτημα των παράνομων εισαγωγών... γιατί αυτό είναι οι online αγορές από τρίτες χώρες όταν δεν περνάνε από τις διαδικασιες εκτελωνισμού!







> ας υποθέσουμε οτι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αυτή την πλακέτα (σε 1000 τεμάχια)....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2576HV-LM2...item1e861fdc39
> θα χρειαστούμε
> LM2576 0,35euro
> 1n5822 0,04 euro
> inductor 0,20 euro
> trimmer 0,40 euro
> 100μF 0,10
> 220μF 0,10
> ...



  Σύμφωνα με την πρώτη άποψη σου, δεν θα υπάρχει αυτή η περίπτωση και ίσως το κατάστημα στην γειτονιά σου να έβαζε και λουκέτο.
  Αυτές οι πολιτικές μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν σε άλλες χώρες και όχι στην Ελλάδα. 
  Όταν μετά από τέτοια απόφαση, θα μας χορέψουν στο ταψί τα διάφορα καρτέλ και οι εγχώριοι…(να μην πω τι) θα είναι καλά!!!
  Εγώ είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος με την άποψη να εφαρμοστεί αυτή η πολιτική ή παρόμοια και εδώ.

  Αν το θέμα ¨δεν μου ήρθε η παραγγελία από το ebay¨ το ρημάξαμε, ας είναι το δικό μου κείμενο το πρώτο που θα διαγραφτεί.

----------


## chip

> Τα μεταφορικά σου είναι 3.40 ευρώ συστημένο κάτω από 20 γραμμάρια αν είναι.
> Υποθέτω ότι θα δουλεύεις και δωρεάν.



αναφέρομαι στον Κινέζο... ο οποίος έχει πολύ φθηνά μεταφορικά και πιθανόν επιπλέον ποσοστό κέρδους από ακόμα ποιο χαμηλή τιμή στα υλικά... Ο Ευρωπαίος και φυσικά ο Έλληνας θα πρέπει να κάνει και πιστοποίηση CE... και πρέπει να βάλει και υλικά ROHS δηλαδή δεν παίζει να βρει παλαιά υλικά σε χώμα τιμές που δεν τα θέλουν οι βιομηχανίες επειδή δεν ειναι ROHS (περιέχουν μόλυβδο)

----------


## Panoss

> ας υποθέσουμε οτι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αυτή την πλακέτα (σε 1000 τεμάχια)....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2576HV-LM2...item1e861fdc39
> θα χρειαστούμε
> LM2576 0,35euro
> 1n5822 0,04 euro
> inductor 0,20 euro
> trimmer 0,40 euro
> 100μF 0,10
> 220μF 0,10
> ...



Το LM2576HV (κατ' αρχήν δεν βρήκα το HV) αλλά στο σάιτ της TI (http://www.ti.com/product/lm2576#this) το φθηνότερο που βρίσκω είναι 1.19$ στα 1000 κομμάτια, αν το διαβάζω σωστά.
Επίσης πηνίο με 0,20 euro που να κάνει γι αυτή την εφαρμογή πού υπάρχει;
Αν βάλουμε κάποιο από τα συνιστώμενα στο Datasheet (σελ. 16) στα 150μH, PE-53115 στα 1000 κομμάτια 1.39$.

Την πλακέτα πού μπορώ να τη βάλω με 0,23; Με ενδιαφέρει, κι επίσης αν ξέρεις πόσο καιρό κάνουν.

----------


## chip

συγνώμη για τα εκτός θέματος post.... καλό θα ταν αν γίνεται να τα μεταφέρει ένας συντονιστής  (μαζί με τα άλλα αντίστοιχα) στην εξαέρωση...

----------


## chip

> Το LM2576HV (κατ' αρχήν δεν βρήκα το HV) αλλά στο σάιτ της TI (http://www.ti.com/product/lm2576#this) το φθηνότερο που βρίσκω είναι 1.19$ στα 1000 κομμάτια, αν το διαβάζω σωστά.
> Επίσης πηνίο με 0,20 euro που να κάνει γι αυτή την εφαρμογή πού υπάρχει;
> Αν βάλουμε κάποιο από τα συνιστώμενα στο Datasheet (σελ. 16) στα 150μH, PE-53115 στα 1000 κομμάτια 1.39$.
> 
> Την πλακέτα πού μπορώ να τη βάλω με 0,23; Με ενδιαφέρει, κι επίσης αν ξέρεις πόσο καιρό κάνουν.



Το σενάριο δεν περιλαμβάνει απαραίτητα αυθεντικά εξαρτήματα αλλά εξαρτήματα απ αυτά που χρησιμοποιεί ένας κινέζος για να το κατασκευάσει... (μπορεί δηλαδή να είναι και μαϊμού μετονομασμένα) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΠΑΚΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ HV το πηνίο είναι οποιουδήποτε κατασκευαστή και όχι το συνιστώμενο της Power engineering η πλακέτα είναι από βουλγαρία (Στην κίνα πιστεύω θα βρίσκεις και φθηνότερα) με το σενάριο να λέει 1000 τεμάχια 1,5χ2,5 εκατοστά διπλής όψης both sides solder mask http://www.micron20.com/en/orders/calculator-production

----------


## Panoss

Το συγκεκριμένο πάντως που 'χεις βάλει, φαίνεται να 'χει αυθεντικό LM2576HV.
Όσα μαιμού έχω δει δεν τα μετονομάζουν.

----------


## chip

και έχω κάνει και λάθος στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας... Το πλακετάκι έχει περίπου το διπλό μέγεθως από αυτό που θεώρησα... άρα κόστος περίπου 0,45 ευρώ...

Ένας συντονιστής ακούει να τα μεταφέρει στην εξαέρωση να μην χαλάμε το θέμα?

----------


## SRF

> ας υποθέσουμε οτι θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε αυτή την πλακέτα (σε 1000 τεμάχια)....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2576HV-LM2...item1e861fdc39
> θα χρειαστούμε
> LM2576 0,35euro
> 1n5822 0,04 euro
> inductor 0,20 euro
> trimmer 0,40 euro
> 100μF 0,10
> 220μF 0,10
> ...



Οι τιμές που βάζεις σε κάποια υλικά είναι βέβαια αυτές που βλέπεις για αυτά από πωλητές κίνας? 
Γιατί αν βάλεις το 2576 από οποιαδήποτε πηγή της ΤΙ επισήμως θα το πάρεις ακόμα και στα 5000 τεμάχια στα 2.39 Γιούρια!!!  
Και μην μπούμε στην διαδικασία το ότι ο Κινέζος το έχει φθηνότερο, γιατί η ΤΙ και οι άμεσοι μεταπωλητές της (επίσημοι δηλαδή) βγάζουν τρελλό κέρδος (ισχύει αλλά ισχύει ΚΑΙ για την πώληση του υλικού τους και στην Κίνα επίσης το ίδιο αν πας μέσω "επίσημου" δρόμου αγοράς τους και εκεί)! Το 0.35 λοιπόν που το πουλάνε στο ΕΜ-ΠΕΫ παρουσιάζει το ίδιο φαινόμενο με το ΡΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## Panoss

Μα, δεν το πουλάνε 0.35 στο 'ΕΜ-ΠΕΥ', 1.31 ευρώ έχει το φθηνότερο, LM2576T-12.

----------


## Panoss

> και έχω κάνει και λάθος στο μέγεθος της πλακέτας... Το πλακετάκι έχει περίπου το διπλό μέγεθως από αυτό που θεώρησα... άρα κόστος περίπου 0,45 ευρώ...
> 
> Ένας συντονιστής ακούει να τα μεταφέρει στην εξαέρωση να μην χαλάμε το θέμα?



Ή να φτιάξει ένα θέμα με τίτλο 'Μας έφαγε λάχανο ο κινέζος'.  :Biggrin: 

Ή 'Το σινικό τείχος'. Ποιητικό ε; :Huh:

----------


## chip

ναι με τιμές ebay... lm2576... γιατί τον Κινέζος που φτιάχνει το πλακετάκι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν ένας άλλος κινέζος καθαρίζει με ρολι... τον ενδιαφέρει να πάρει φθηνά....

πάντως τονίζω ότι μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και αυθεντικά... από υπεραπόθεμα που εκποίησε κάποια κινέζικη βιομηχανία επειδή της περίσσεψαν... και έκρινε ότι δεν θα τα χρειαστεί... μπορεί πχ να αγόρασε 100.000 τεμάχια να χρησιμοποίησε τα 90.000 τεμάχια και στη συνέχεια να έδωσε σε κάποια αποθήκη τα 10.000 τεμάχια σε εξευτελιστική τιμή... όπου η αποθήκη πλημμύρισε τους Κινέζους πωλητές με φθηνά τσιπάκια... Όλες οι βιομηχανίες ηλεκτρονικών πετάνε ή πουλάνε σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές μεγάλες ποσότητες εξαρτημάτων (ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα... πετάνε ολόκληρες ταινίες με εξαρτήματα....)

Δείτε και ένα βιντεάκι (από τα τελευταία) του dave jones που λέει οτι πάντα στι βιομηχανία πρέπει να παραδίδεις μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα εξαρτημάτων για να σου φτιάξει τις πλακέτες γιατί μπορεί και το μηχάνημα να μην μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την αρχή ή το τέλος της ταινίας οπότε πετάγονται εξαρτήματα... που φυσικά έχουν χρεωθεί στο τελικό προϊόν....

----------


## Panoss

> Όλες οι βιομηχανίες ηλεκτρονικών πετάνε ή πουλάνε σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές μεγάλες ποσότητες εξαρτημάτων (ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα... πετάνε ολόκληρες ταινίες με εξαρτήματα....)



Και στην Ελλάδα;;; :Huh: 
Δώσε διεύθυνση να τους απαλλάξω τους ανθρώπους από τα σκουπίδια!!! Τι στο καλό οικολόγοι είμαστε;  :Lol:

----------


## chip

Μια που ήξερα έχει κλείσει....  :frown:  και όταν το συζήτησα με εργαζόμενο που δούλευε εκεί του είχαν πει οτι δεν συμφέρει ή δεν γίνεται για φορολογικούς λόγους να τα πουλήσουν και τα πήγαιναν για καταστροφή (προτόκολλο καταστροφής).... και οι ποσότητες που πετούσε απ΄οτι μου είχε πει γέμιζαν κάδους απορρημάτων...

Δεν έχεις δει σε site του εξωτερικού να λένε αγοράζουμε όλο το απόθεμα σας? Σε βιομηχανίες αναφέρονται... Επίσης όταν λένε surplus υλικό αυτό εννοούν... παλαιά αποθέματα (που περίσεψαν) κυρίως από βιομηχανίες.

----------


## SRF

> *Μια που ήξερα έχει κλείσει*....  και όταν το συζήτησα με εργαζόμενο που δούλευε εκεί *του είπαν οτι δεν συμφέρει* ή δεν γίνεται *για φορολογικούς λόγους να τα πουλήσουν και προτιμούσαν να τα κάνουν καταστροφή*.... και οι ποσότητες που πετούσε απ΄οτι μου είχε πει γέμιζαν κάδους απορρημάτων...



Ναι... ΟΚ... και έχει μείνει η απορία ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ? 
Επειδή αν εξαιρέσεις αντιστάσεις & πυκνωτάκια SMT, ότιδήποτε ενεργό ή ακριβό παθητικό υλικό ΔΕΝ πετιέται... εκτός και αν από πχ 10000 του Χ ολοκληρωμένου ξέμεινα 100-150 τεμάχια και αυτό ΔΕΝ κοστίζει πάνω από 0.5 Γιούρια (πχ τίποτα τελεστικοί σειράς... κλπ), τίποτα άλλο δεν πετάνε,  και αυτό το γνωρίζω ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ από τον κουμπάρο μου... που φτιάχνει χιλιάδες τεμάχια... διαφόρων πελατών... μάλλον "άλλος" ήταν ο λόγος!!!

----------


## DLS 33

...εχω ξαναγραψει, οτι πριν μερικα χρονια, εδω στην περιοχη της Μαρωνειας Ροδοπης, εξω ακριβως απο το χωριο, η αεροπορια, ΑΔΕΙΑΖΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ με ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ και εξαρτηματα απο τα Ρανταρ.....

Χαμος...πηγαιναμε κα μαζευαμε λυχνιες περιεργες...μια μερα δε, ειχαν πεταξει απο το Βουνο,διπλα στη θαλασσα, ενα φορτηγο ΜΕ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ ΓΥΑΛΙΝΕΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ...!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ήταν τα παλιά ραντάρ, είχα κάτσει μέσα όταν ήταν στημένα, βέβαια δε λειτουργούσαν και επειδή είχαν πολύ πράμα ρώτησα αν μπορώ να κρατήσω λυχνίες κλπ απο εκεί.
Έχω μια θηρίο γυάλινη και κάτι άλλα φαράκια στα 3ghz για ενθύμιο. Τα ξήλωσαν μετά από λίγο καιρό και απέμεινε το 3D του ΝΑΤΟ.

----------


## kioan

> Έχω μια θηρίο γυάλινη και κάτι άλλα φαράκια στα 3ghz για ενθύμιο.



Ε βάλε μας και καμιά φωτογραφία να τη δούμε κι εμείς!  :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Όταν πάω στο χωριό θα βγάλω, τις έχω εκεί.

----------


## babisko

Είχα κάνει μια παραγγελία από Κίνα μέσω ebay στις 20/10/2014 με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία παράδοσης 5-26/11/2014. Μέχρι σήμερα που γράφω, δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμη τίποτε. Ο πωλητής είναι παλιός (από το 2005), έχω παραγγείλει και άλλη φορά από αυτόν χωρίς πρόβλημα, έχει 91.096 πωλήσεις και 99,6% θετικές αξιολογήσεις. 
Πατώντας πάνω στο tracking number που μου δίνει στην παραγγελία, μου δίνει τα στοιχεία που φαίνονται στην φωτο που επισυνάπτω (είναι στον "δρόμο" ακόμα).
Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ή να περιμένω λιγάκι ακόμα; Και πόσο να περιμένω; Έχω παραγγείλει μετά από την παραγγελία αυτή και άλλες, πάλι από Κίνα τις οποίες τις έχω παραλάβει εδώ και πολλές μέρες.

tracking number.JPG

----------


## SRF

> Είχα κάνει μια παραγγελία από Κίνα μέσω ebay στις 20/10/2014 με εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία παράδοσης 5-26/11/2014. Μέχρι σήμερα που γράφω, δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμη τίποτε. Ο πωλητής είναι παλιός (από το 2005), έχω παραγγείλει και άλλη φορά από αυτόν χωρίς πρόβλημα, έχει 91.096 πωλήσεις και 99,6% θετικές αξιολογήσεις. 
> Πατώντας πάνω στο tracking number που μου δίνει στην παραγγελία, μου δίνει τα στοιχεία που φαίνονται στην φωτο που επισυνάπτω (είναι στον "δρόμο" ακόμα).
> Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ή να περιμένω λιγάκι ακόμα; Και πόσο να περιμένω; Έχω παραγγείλει μετά από την παραγγελία αυτή και άλλες, πάλι από Κίνα τις οποίες τις έχω παραλάβει εδώ και πολλές μέρες.
> 
> tracking number.JPG



Περιμένεις τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 10 -12 του μήνα!

----------


## georgegr

Είναι στο ΚΔ αεροδρομίου θα σου έρθει σύντομα. :Biggrin:

----------

babisko (01-12-14)

----------


## cosecon

Είχα παραγγελία και εγώ από Κίνα με αποστολή 24/10 και συμπτωματικά παρέλαβα σήμερα...
Θα του έστελνα ένα μήνυμα ότι δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα να το γνωρίζει και θα περίμενα καμιά βδομάδα ακόμα...
Εδώ από Αγγλία έκανε 35 μέρες να έρθει κάτι και όταν το παρέλαβα είχε πάνω αυτοκόλλητο Sent to Australia...

----------


## xlife

> Είναι στο ΚΔ αεροδρομίου θα σου έρθει σύντομα.



Γενικα οταν περιμενετε δεμματα με tracking number μπορειτε να τα ελεγχετε απο τα αντιστοιχα tracking των ελληνικων εταιρειων.το συγκεκριμενο συμφωνα με το tracking των ελτα ειναι οντως στο αεροδρομιο

----------

babisko (01-12-14)

----------


## leosedf

http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/%CE%B5%CE%B...%BF%CF%85.aspx
Για βάλε το ίδιο νούμερο εκεί και δες που είναι το δέμα σου???

Πρώτα κοιτάμε και εκεί (αφού μπήκε στη χώρα) και μετά ψάχνουμε.

----------

babisko (01-12-14)

----------


## babisko

> http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/%CE%B5%CE%B...%BF%CF%85.aspx
> Για βάλε το ίδιο νούμερο εκεί και δες που είναι το δέμα σου???
> 
> Πρώτα κοιτάμε και εκεί (αφού μπήκε στη χώρα) και μετά ψάχνουμε.



Έχετε δίκιο, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ότι έχουν εκσυγχρονιστεί τόσο και τα ΕΛΤΑ  :Tongue2: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν ήξερα ότι το tracking number δίνει τόσα στοιχεία, άρα θα περιμένω να το παραλάβω αυτές τις μέρες.
Από παλιότερη εμπειρία μου με tracking number ήξερα ότι έδειχνε πότε παραδόθηκε στο ταχυδρομείο η παραγγελία και μάλιστα υπήρχε πληροφορία μόνο για το εξωτερικό, για την Ελλάδα δεεεεεν....
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που ανοίξατε τα ματάκια μου  :Biggrin: 

ΥΓ. κύριε συντονιστά, μην με αποπαίρνεις έτσι, έχω αρχίσει να σε φοβάμαι  :Crying:

----------


## leosedf

Πέρνα από το γραφείο μου για μαστίγωμα :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδιά οι κινέζοι νομίζω έχουν αρχίσει και χαλάνε πολύ στο ebay. Γνωστός πωλητής που αναφέρεται και σε αυτό το θέμα (οχι για κακό) και με καλή αξιολόγηση για 5$ που κανει σύνολο η παραγγελία με έχει φέρει στο αμήν. Αρχικά του στέλνω μήνυμα περιπου στις αρχές Αυγούστου να του πω ότι η παραγγελία που έκανα στις 26/6 και αποστάλθηκε στις 28 του ίδιου μήνα δεν ήρθε. Μου απανταει περίμενε θα έρθει και ότι δεν την έστειλε στις 28/6 αλλα στις 3/7 μια βδομάδα μετά. Πρώτο ψέμα δηλαδη
Χθες του ξαναστέλνω μήνυμα ότι τελικά η παραγγελία γιοκ. Και μου απαντάει σχετικά γρήγορα ότι μιας και είναι λίγα τα χρήματα και για να μη χάσει το fee που ήδη πλήρωσε να μου ξαναστείλει την παραγγελία. Εγω τον συμπόνεσα και λέω εντάξει αλλά επειδή θεώρησα ότι η όλη διαδικασία επρεπε να συνοδευεται και απο ένα case στο ebay το ανοιξα ζητώντας ξανα αποστολή του προιόντος.
Αυτός μου απαντάει πάλι σχετικά γρήγορα ότι πρέπει να κλείσω το case και να του δείξω εμπιστοσύνη και θα κάνει ξανα την αποστολή.
Δεν κάνει μπαμ με τον τροπο που μου το ζηταει οτι αν κλείσω το case τελειωσε το θέμα και δε θα στείλει τιποτα? Η είμαι πολύ καχύποπτος. 5$ είναι αλλα γιατι να του τα χαρίσω. Εξαλλου χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία, και ας έχει καλά reviews έχω την 6η αισθηση ότι ποτέ δεν απέστειλε τίποτα.

----------


## picdev

μονο ψέματα λένε, δεν μου ήρθε το δέμα γύρω στα 5ε και το tack number ήταν ψεύτικο,
του λέω δεν έχει έρθει, μου λέει το επέστρεψε πίσω το τελωνείο και στο ξαναστέλνω,
μετά λέω στείλε το track number, λέει δεν έχει, και μετά λέω τη μαγική λέξH
I WILL OPEN A CASE  :Lol:

----------


## dovegroup

> Παιδιά οι κινέζοι νομίζω έχουν αρχίσει και χαλάνε πολύ στο ebay. Γνωστός πωλητής που αναφέρεται και σε αυτό το θέμα (οχι για κακό) και με καλή αξιολόγηση για 5$ που κανει σύνολο η παραγγελία με έχει φέρει στο αμήν. Αρχικά του στέλνω μήνυμα περιπου στις αρχές Αυγούστου να του πω ότι η παραγγελία που έκανα στις 26/6 και αποστάλθηκε στις 28 του ίδιου μήνα δεν ήρθε. Μου απανταει περίμενε θα έρθει και ότι δεν την έστειλε στις 28/6 αλλα στις 3/7 μια βδομάδα μετά. Πρώτο ψέμα δηλαδη
> Χθες του ξαναστέλνω μήνυμα ότι τελικά η παραγγελία γιοκ. Και μου απαντάει σχετικά γρήγορα ότι μιας και είναι λίγα τα χρήματα και για να μη χάσει το fee που ήδη πλήρωσε να μου ξαναστείλει την παραγγελία. Εγω τον συμπόνεσα και λέω εντάξει αλλά επειδή θεώρησα ότι η όλη διαδικασία επρεπε να συνοδευεται και απο ένα case στο ebay το ανοιξα ζητώντας ξανα αποστολή του προιόντος.
> Αυτός μου απαντάει πάλι σχετικά γρήγορα ότι πρέπει να κλείσω το case και να του δείξω εμπιστοσύνη και θα κάνει ξανα την αποστολή.
> Δεν κάνει μπαμ με τον τροπο που μου το ζηταει οτι αν κλείσω το case τελειωσε το θέμα και δε θα στείλει τιποτα? Η είμαι πολύ καχύποπτος. 5$ είναι αλλα γιατι να του τα χαρίσω. Εξαλλου χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία, και ας έχει καλά reviews έχω την 6η αισθηση ότι ποτέ δεν απέστειλε τίποτα.



Και πολύ καλή 6η αίσθηση έχεις, όταν σου λένε να την ξαναστείλουν και έχουν περάσει 2 μήνες+ αντιπρότεινε επιστροφή χρημάτων και παραγγελία από την αρχή με tracking Number πάντα από κίνα!
Δεν τους χαρίζομαι διότι γνωρίζω κομματάκι την κουλτούρα τους... :Rolleyes:

----------

SRF (19-08-15)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ο κινέζος μου ειπε οτι θελει να κλείσω το case γιατι το ebay υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου κάνει refund ενω ηδη εχουν ξαναστειλει το προιον...

----------


## Sted

Εγω παλι δεν στέλνω καν μήνυμα πλέον. Ανοιγω case και τα λεμε απο εκεί.

Τώρα τελευταία ενας με ζαλιζε περιμενε και περίμενε και περίμενε, το εκανα claim και πηρα τα λεφτά μου ολόκληρα 2$ !!111111111εναενα

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

μα οι παραπάνω στιχομυθίες δημήτρη μέσα σε case που ήδη εχω ανοιξει εξελίσσονται. Και το οποιο ουσιαστικά θέλει να κλεισω για να ξαναστειλει το χαμενο δεμα

----------


## leosedf

Άστο ανοιχτό και μη σε νοιάζει ας κάνει ότι θέλει το ebay.

----------


## Sted

Κανε claim ή πες του να σε κανει refund για να το αγοράσεις ξανά. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## SRF

> Ο κινέζος μου ειπε οτι θελει να κλείσω το case γιατι το ebay υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου κάνει refund ενω ηδη εχουν ξαναστειλει το προιον...



Πες του ότι ΑΝ αυτό τον ανησυχεί, τότε ΑΝ & ΕΦ'ΟΣΟΝ το ημπαϋ σου κανει επιστροφή χρημάτων, ΕΣΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ & ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ το "νέο" δέμα θα του στείλεις ΠΙΣΩ το refund! Αυτό ξέρεις ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ στο Paypal!!! Αν συνεχίζει τα "μα-μου" τραβα του ένα αρνητικό, και ταυτόχρονα κλείσιμο του case με απαίτηση επιστροφής ποσού, και ΤΕΛΟΣ!!! ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ !!!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

προς το παρόν εννοείται θα αφήσω ανοιχτό το case (τα case μαλλον γιατι ειναι 3 καθως ηταν 3 προιοντα η αποστολή απο τον ιδιο πωλητη).
Μεχρι τώρα ήμουν κύριος. Αν και στην επόμενη του απαντηση στο case ζητήσει να κλεισει και δε μου αποστειλει το προιον θα κοψω επικοινωνια μαζι του, θα τον φορτώσω με 3 αρνητικές και θα ζητήσω απο το ebay refund (προς το παρον δεν μπορω να το κανω, μπορώ μετα τις 24 του μηνα).
Ευχαριστώ παιδια

----------


## leosedf

> Πες του ότι ΑΝ αυτό τον ανησυχεί, τότε ΑΝ & ΕΦ'ΟΣΟΝ το ημπαϋ σου κανει επιστροφή χρημάτων, ΕΣΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ & ΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ το "νέο" δέμα θα του στείλεις ΠΙΣΩ το refund! Αυτό ξέρεις ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ στο Paypal!!! Αν συνεχίζει τα "μα-μου" τραβα του ένα αρνητικό, και ταυτόχρονα κλείσιμο του case με απαίτηση επιστροφής ποσού, και ΤΕΛΟΣ!!! ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ !!!



Όπως τα λέει ο Γιώργος.
Στο 99% των περιπτώσεων το ebay δεσμεύει τα χρήματα από το λογαριασμό του πωλητή και συνήθως στα δίνει πίσω αν περάσει κάποιος χρόνος, δεν ασχολούνται παραπάνω.
Να είσαι δίκαιος όμως και να του στείλεις χρήματα αν έρθει.

Εγώ όσες φορές μου έστειλε διπλό η τελικά ήρθε έστειλα και ο Κινέζος μου έλεγε δεν το πίστευε.

----------


## Fire Doger

Πήραν πρέφα οι κινέζοι οτι δεν έχουμε αγοραστικη δύναμη και αρχισαν τα παραμύθια.
Εγώ ήθελα support για κατι, δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει και καλα ενα λινκ, το στελνω με gmail συννημενο, yahoo, με οποιο τροπο σκεφτικα στο mail που μου έδωσε. Εφαγε ενα neutral στο τέλος και ησύχασε.

----------


## Gaou

εγω παιδια καθότι τα cc ειναι μεγάλο προβλημα εχω αρχισει και ειμαι πολύ αυστηρος με τους κινέζους . πηρα ενα infrared θερμομετρο που μετραει αλλα 'ντι αλλων . θα φαει μια αρνητικη΄ο φουστης καθότι τσαντιστηκα πολύ .

----------


## dovegroup

> Πήραν πρέφα οι κινέζοι οτι δεν έχουμε αγοραστικη δύναμη και αρχισαν τα παραμύθια.
> Εγώ ήθελα support για κατι, δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει και καλα ενα λινκ, το στελνω με gmail συννημενο, yahoo, με οποιο τροπο σκεφτικα στο mail που μου έδωσε. Εφαγε ενα neutral στο τέλος και ησύχασε.



Δεν είναι τόσο απλό με την "αγοραστική δύναμη"¨, είναι η κουλτούρα τους τέτοια...Κούληδες που τρώνε ρύζι χωρίς κάρυ, και που έχουν σαν κύριο email MSN...και έδρα εταιρείας σε κοτέτσι!
Δεν είναι όλοι έτσι αλλά...αν σε πιάσουν κότσο μια φορά μετά δεν την ξαναπατάς...
Εχω δεί χρόνια τώρα πάνω από 20 τουλάχιστον να στέλνουν δέμα με μνήμες...αλλά μέσα να έχει κινέζικα τούβλα, να δίνεις προδιαγραφές για συσκευή και να έρχεται έκτρωμα!
Να του λές "το κατάλαβες" να σου λέει yes και να μην καταλαβαίνει τπτ, να σου στέλνει tracking Number fake, οπότε οχι έλεος σε κουτοπόνηρους αλλιώς θα κονομάνε κλεψιμέϊκα και εσύ που νομίζεις πως βρίσκεις την φτήνια θα σου τρώνε τον παρά...σε COCA COLA & mcdonalds... :Lol:  πως το λέμε ο σοσιαλοκαπιταλισμός στην χειρότερη έκφραση του...

----------


## betacord85

παει τα καβαντζωσε τα 2 ευρω ο κινεζος! χαχαχα! :P παει το harness για τον παγαγαλο  :frown:  οτι ναναι ομως αυτοι οι κινεζοι...η θα ερθει τσακ μπαμ η παραγκελια η θα σου βγαλουν το λαδι στις δικαιολογιες...

----------


## SProg

Ποτε δεν μιλας σε πωλητη μεσω email.Του μιλας μεσω του ebay για να υπαρχουν εκει τα μηνυματα.Οι σοβαροι κιολας πωλητες στο λενε εξαρχης αυτο.

Εμενα ποτε δεν μου ετυχε να γινει λαθος απο πωλητη ή να αργησει κατι να ερθει και να μην μου λυσουν το προβλημα.


Φυσικα το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω πριν καν τους ειδοποιησω ειναι Αρνητικη Ψηφος.Μετα κρεμοτναι απο τα @@ μου.Εαν (που παντα γινεται) μου λυσουν το προβλημα τοτε κανω αλλαγη τη ψηφο σε θετικη.

Ειναι σα να παρεις μπογιατζη και να του δωσεις τα λεφτα ντουκου..θα στο βαψει σε 1 μηνα και ΑΝ.

----------


## betacord85

ειδα τωρα οτι το εικονηδιο του shiping ειναι μαυρισμενο και λεει εχει σταλει στις 12/9 ενω η παραγκελια εγινε στις 10...μηπως ο πωλητης μεσω αυτου το μνμ λεει οτι θα αργησει υπερβολικα το δεμα?παντως και σε αλλους συναδελφοςυ που ρωτησα που παραγκελνουν καθε μερα μου λενε πρωτη φορα το ακουνε...τι να πω θα δειξει...

----------


## DLS 33

> Ποτε δεν μιλας σε πωλητη μεσω email.Του μιλας μεσω του ebay για να υπαρχουν εκει τα μηνυματα.Οι σοβαροι κιολας πωλητες στο λενε εξαρχης αυτο.
> 
> Εμενα ποτε δεν μου ετυχε να γινει λαθος απο πωλητη ή να αργησει κατι να ερθει και να μην μου λυσουν το προβλημα.
> 
> 
> Φυσικα το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω πριν καν τους ειδοποιησω ειναι Αρνητικη Ψηφος.Μετα κρεμοτναι απο τα @@ μου.Εαν (που παντα γινεται) μου λυσουν το προβλημα τοτε κανω αλλαγη τη ψηφο σε θετικη.
> 
> Ειναι σα να παρεις μπογιατζη και να του δωσεις τα λεφτα ντουκου..θα στο βαψει σε 1 μηνα και ΑΝ.




Πως γινεται να βαζεις Αρνητικη ψηφο, και μετα να την αλλαζεις ?
 Για πες .....

----------


## SProg

Να το ψαξεις ουτε λογος..


Untitled.png

----------


## betacord85

εχω νεα...ο πωλητης εκανε refund και εστειλε τα λεφτα πισω...και ακυρωσε την παραγκελια

----------


## moutoulos

> Πως γινεται να βαζεις Αρνητικη ψηφο, και μετα να την αλλαζεις ?
>  Για πες .....



http://pages.ebay.com/help/feedback/...ns/remove.html

----------


## xrisimara@gmail.com

Περιμενω ενα τηλεφωνο και θα επρεπε να ηταν εδω απο τις 6/12. Δεν εχει ερθει τιποτα ομως και ουτε εχουν επιστρεψει το χρηματα μου.
Τα εχασα η πρεπει να περιμενω ακομα;

----------


## chip

κατ αρχήν πρέπει να μας πεις πότε έγινε η παραγγελία...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ισα που προλαβαίνεις να ανοιξεις το "παράπονο"
Οταν έκανες τη παραγγελέια σου έστειλε ένα  email ότι έχει φύγει 
Αν πατήσεις πάνω σε αυτό σε πηγαίνει στο είδος και κάτω δεξιά θα δεις το "open case"
Πατα το και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες 

Επικοινωνησε μεσω αυτής της διαδρομής με το πωλητή (έχει και την επιλογή να αναλάβει το ebay να λύσει τη διαφορά) 
Αλλα σου προτείνει πρώτα επικοινωνία με το πωλητή 
Παντα η επικοινωνά μεσω του ebay OXI με το εμαιλ σου Αυτό δεν το αναγνωρίζει το ebay
Αν δεν λάβεις μηνυμα απο το πωλητή μετά απο 3 ημερες ζητάς απο το ebay να λύσει τη διαφορά.
Αν έχεις κάνει τη πληρωνμή μεσω paypal τουλάχιστον εχεις γλητώσει τα χρήματα αν δεν ερθει το τηλέφωνο Αν έκανες το λάθος και το πλήρωσες με κάρτα όπως πρωτείνει τωρα ΔΕΝ είναι σίγουρο τίποτα.

Προσωπικά σου προτείνω να ανοίξεις το "θέμα" εμένα το τελευταίο δέμα έκανε +12 ημερες παραπάνω ΄ηταν 5 android
τα μικροπραματακια με αξια 1-5 ε έρχοταν κανονικά στην ώρα τους
Το "θέμα" όμως το είχα ανοίξει και σήμερα το έκλεισα

----------

